# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Клубная беседка >  Отчеты о проведенных мероприятиях. ФОТО и ВИДЕО.

## Монечка

Долгожданное фото
[IMG]http://*********ru/570438m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 19 минут*
Мы словно две половинки одной красивой и весёлой картинки
[IMG]http://*********ru/547910m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 49 минут*
Ну наконец-то научилась, теперь фотками завалю!
[IMG]http://*********ru/560217m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Монечка

вот мы персонажи той самой детской сказки)))
[IMG]http://*********ru/553040m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
[IMG]http://*********ru/542800m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
[IMG]http://*********ru/540752m.jpg[/IMG]
"Золушка"

*Добавлено через 10 минут*
[IMG]http://*********ru/546896m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 15 минут*
Баба Яга и Кощей
[IMG]http://*********ru/547920m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 21 минуту*
[IMG]http://*********ru/534608m.jpg[/IMG]
Я- сказочник, Иванушка в зелёной рубашке мой сынок, Алёнушка- моя сестра, кощей -мой брат)))

----------


## Алла и Александр

Не знаю как у вас, девочки, а у нас все меньше и меньше желающих принимать участие в мероприятиях. Имею ввиду в самом сценарии. Так вот - в прошлом году я задалась целью сделать игровую программу для детей на 1 июня с минимальным количеством участников. Нашла в инете вот этот сценарий. Немного переработала и получилось просто замечательно. Дети были настолько довольны праздником. Выкладываю его. Может кому-то еще пригодится.

Детский праздник «В гости к Емеле».

Действующие лица:
Ведущая – Хозяйка избы,
Емеля.


Емеля спит на печи – его пока дети не видят. Под музыку выходит 
Хозяйка, приветствует детей. Ищет Емелю .Увидела его на печи.)

Хозяйка: - Емелюшка, вставай, хватит спать! Ребята к нам в гости
пришли. Поиграть с тобой хотят.

Емеля: - (недовольно бурчит) Ложись – ка лучше спать. Во сне не 
только поиграешь, но и бублики с маком поешь! 

Хозяйка: - Какие бублики, Емеля?
( Емеля храпит )
Ну, хорошо, я тебе спать все равно не дам! Ребята,
сегодня мы собрались здесь, чтобы повеселиться: 
поиграть да попеть. А Емеля наш – соня настоящий – 
хочет праздник нам испортить, спать улегся на печи! 
Давайте-ка мы его разбудим громкими аплодисментами.
Как только я вам скомандую «три- четыре»,вы начинайте 
хлопать в ладошки. Глядишь, проснется наш лежебока!
( Дети вместе с Хозяйкой, хлопают в ладоши, Емеля просыпается)

Емеля:- Чего расшумелись, мне спать не даете?

Хозяйка: - Ты спишь и спи себе на здоровье!

Емеля: - Кажется, выспишься тут ! Ты бы лучше дров принесла, печь 
истопила, да блинов напекла!

Хозяйка: - Он еще и приказывает!?

Емеля: - Не хотите исполнить то, что я сказал? Хорошо…По
щучьему велению, по моему хотению…

Хозяйка: - Хватит, хватит! Ты не в сказке. Ты бы лучше с ребятами 
поздоровался, встал с печи да развеселил всех.

Емеля: Это запросто! - ( с печи спускается).
Здравствуйте, детки!
Хотите конфетки?..
Мы сейчас музыку включим,
А вы ее послушайте,
Коль песню отгадаете,
То и конфетки покушаете!
( Емеля и Хозяйка проводят игру «Угадай песню», дети отгадывают и поют известные песенки.)

Емеля: - Молодцы, детки!
Получайте конфетки!
( раздают с Хозяйкой конфеты активным участникам)

Хозяйка: -Вот видишь, Емеля, какие ребята молодцы: сколько песен 
хороших знают. А ты только и можешь, что на печи 
лежать.

Емеля: - Это почему же? Я не только лежать могу. Я могу загадки 
Загадывать мудреные, никто не разгадает! 

Хозяйка: - А вот и неправда, ребята враз твои загадки разгадают! 
Вон они какие смекалистые! 

Емеля: - Да ну?

Хозяйка: - Ребята, сможем отгадать? ( дети отвечают)

Емеля: - Раньше времени –то не хвалитесь…
Вот мои загадочки:
1. Сам алый, сахарный,
Кафтан зеленый, бархатный. ( арбуз )
2. Желтая курица 
Под забором дуется. ( тыква )
3. Щука в море,
А хвост на заборе. ( ковш)
4. Без окон, без дверей
Полна горница людей ( огурец)
5. На сучках висят шары
Посинели от жары ( сливы)
6. Само с кулачок
Красный бочок
Потрогаешь –гладко,
А откусишь – сладко. ( яблоко).
7. На солнце я похожий
И солнышко люблю,
За солнцем поворачиваю 
Голову свою. ( подсолнух)
8. Стоит лепешка
На одной ножке,
Кто ни подойдет,
Всяк поклон дает. ( гриб).

Емеля: - Вот так да! Вот так молодцы! Все мои загадки разгадали.

Хозяйка: - А как же, ребята в школе уму разуму учатся, правда ведь, 
ребятки? ( дети отвечают) 

Емеля: – Вон оно что!.. Так бы сразу и сказали…( обиделся)

Хозяйка: - Да ты не обижайся, Емеля, лучше попробуй вместе с 
ребятами мои загадки разгадать. Я вам загадаю школьные
загадки, а если отгадаете, угощу я вас вкусными блинами! 
Договорились? ( дети соглашаются) Тогда слушайте 
внимательно :

1. Должен каждый ученик
В школу брать с собой … 
Емеля: - Парик!
Дети: Дневник!
2. Чтобы ручками писать,
Приготовим мы …
Емеля: - Кровать!
Дети: - Тетрадь!
3. Кто альбом раскрасит наш?
Ну, конечно, …
Емеля: - Саквояж!
Дети: - Карандаш!
4. Карандаш чтоб не пропал
Уберем его …
Емеля: -В подвал!
Дети: - В пенал!
5. Кто шагает с сумкой книг
Утром в школу?
Емеля: - Проводник!
Дети: - Ученик!
6. Буквы все от «А» до «Я»
На страницах …
Емеля: - Вратаря!
Дети: – Букваря!
7. В коридоре топот ног,
То зовет всех в класс …
Емеля: - Пирог!

Хозяйка: - Нет, Емеля, не пирог, а звонок, правда, ребята? ( дети:«Да»)

Емеля: - А я уже проголодался и хочу блинов! Вот поэтому я и
вспомнил про пироги. 

Хозяйка: - Бедный Емеля – блинов захотел! А сам ни одной загадки
не отгадал. Не знаю, стоит ему блинов давать или нет ? 
Как вы думаете, ребята? ( дети подсказывают, что стоит.)

Емеля: - Эхма! Да ведь я в школах не обучался, как ребята, отколь я
все знать- то буду? Вот теперь я за ум возьмусь и все узнаю!
Хозяйка: – Ну и хорошо, Емелюшка. Угощай гостей блинами и сам 
поешь ! А что сказать надо за обедом, знаешь?

Емеля: - Да, поди, знаю: приятного аппетита!
(под музыку всех угощают блинами )

Емеля: - Ну вот поели, теперь можно и поспать! ( идет к печи).

Хозяйка: - Погоди, Емеля! Как ты можешь ложиться спать, когда ты
с ребятами не попрощался!?

Емеля: - А я не буду с ними прощаться, они мне понравились, пусть
еще остаются!

Хозяйка: - Ну тогда не уходи, поиграй с ними.

Емеля:- Ну, поди, поиграю еще. А поспать я завсегда успею!
Вот у меня есть любимая игра «Волшебный мешочек».

Хозяйка: - Вот и научи ребят играть в эту игру.

( Емеля достает с печки мешочек, в нем лежат : яблоко, сыр, лук, морковка и т.д. ребята с завязанными глазами берут на ощупь содержимое мешочка и определяют, что это такое. Кто отгадал правильно, получает приз).

Хозяйка: - А вот я скажите, ребята вы танцевать любите?
А какой самый любимый танец у вас? А вот мы сейчас и посмотрим, как вы танцуете. Объявляется конкурс на лучшего плясуна.

Хозяйка: - Молодцы, ребята! Очень вы веселый и задорные. И ты, Емеля, 
тоже молодец. Весело тебе с ребятами?

Емеля: - Очень весело!

Хозяйка: – А ты спать собирался. 

Емеля: - Не-е-е, спать я всегда успею, а вот с ребятами повеселиться 
Мне еще охота! Кто сможет без запинки скороговорку
сказать, тому угощение из моей корзинки!
«У елки иголки колки».
«Ткет ткач ткани на платки Тане».
«Хорош пирожок, внутри творожок».
«Купила бабуся бусы Марусе»

( Хозяйка помогает Емеле в этом конкурсе. Приглашает ребят, желающих сказать скороговорку. У кого получается быстро и чисто сказать без запинки – тому сладость или приз из корзинки Емели.)

Емеля: - Ну а теперь, я, поди, самую свою любимую игру вам покажу.
Да, боюсь, вы с ней не справитесь…

Хозяйка: - Да что же это за игра такая хитрая, Емелюшка? Неужто
ребята не справятся? Неужто она такая путанная?

Емеля: - То-то и оно, что «Путаница». Кто из вас самый хитрый ?
Выходи! ( дети встают вокруг Емели)

Емеля: - У меня есть уши! ( берется руками за уши, дети
повторяют движения и говорят фразу: «И у меня»). У меня 
есть нос!( берется рукой за нос, дети повторяют . Затем 
упоминаются , коленки, пятки, щеки и т.д.). Это еще не игра, 
это только ее начало. Может, у вас и есть руки, да слушаться они
вас не будут!

Хозяйка: - Да ты, Емеля, ребятам толком объясни, в чем суть игры.

Емеля: - Вот сейчас я буду называть одну часть тела, а показывать 
другую, чтобы вас запутать. А вы не путайтесь, показывайте 
правильно. Кто ошибется хотя бы раз, из игры выбывает. А 
кто окажется самым внимательным – тому приз!

( Емеля старается запутать – показывает нос, а говорит «Колено - а Хозяйка, наоборот, помогает детям сориентироваться правильно. Темп игры то убыстряется, то замедляется. Победителю – приз.)

Хозяйка: - Вот так Емеля! Вот так озорник! Как ребят запутал!

Емеля: - Да и ребята не лыком шиты, хитрющие какие! Молодцы!

Хозяйка: - Хорошо с тобой, Емеля, да нам пора прощаться с ребятами.

Емеля: - Ну без пляски я никого не отпущу! Давайте-ка, ребятки, 
спляшем на прощанье. У меня есть любимый танец. Называется он Танец маленьких утят..Потанцуем?

Хозяйка.  Ой, Емеля! Мы с тобой чуть не забыли провести самый главный конкурс.
Емеля.  А что это за конкурс такой?

Хозяйка.  Конкурс рисунков на асфальте. Ну-ка ребята, разбирайте поскорее мелки и приступайте к конкурсу.

Конкурс рисунков на асфальте. Подведение итогов.

Хозяйка: - Ну вот, ребята, пора прощаться с Емелей. Скажем ему 
« спасибо» за веселый праздник. ( говорят).

Емеля: - Были рады гостям,
Как добрым вестям.
Тут и празднику конец,
Кто смотрел, тот – молодец!

Хозяйка: - До свидания, ребята! До новых встреч!
( под музыку дети расходятся. Желающие фотографируются на память с Емелей.)

А вот вам Емеля.

[IMG]http://*********ru/527292m.jpg[/IMG]

А это конкурс рисунков на асфальте. Ни один праздник еще без него не обошелся.

[IMG]http://*********ru/526268m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## lesyanew

Вот наша сцена, но задник мы меняем. http://*********ru/587698.jpg 

http://*********ru/577458.jpg - театрализованный концерт "Зимушка-зима"

http://*********ru/579506.jpg - это я веду концерт

http://*********ru/572338.jpg - День пожилого человека

http://*********ru/560050.jpg - "Рождественская сказка"

http://*********ru/561074.jpg - День студента

http://*********ru/565170.jpg - Народный театр драмы

*Добавлено через 52 минуты*
У нас сцена не очень большая. Одежду сцены пора менять, но пока не позваляют финансы.

*Добавлено через 1 час 16 минут*
http://*********ru/539572.jpg А это наш Центр Досуга

----------


## orsia

понимаю, что поздновато, но решила поделиться фотками наших сцен (основной и на которых работаем вообще)... смотрите! 

день города, центральная площадь им. Ленина



*Добавлено через 1 минуту*


*Добавлено через 7 минут*


*Добавлено через 10 минут*
надувная сцена на площади Дворца Спорта "Кристалл" и наша детская группа "Ультрамарин"

----------

Толстячок (26.04.2017)

----------


## Монечка

Ну это просто шедевр!!!! А какие ростовые куклы!!!! :Ok: 
Наши поговаривали купить сборную сцену (незнаю как правильно она называется) но это пока в будущем)))

----------


## orsia

банер на Масленицу (и другие народные праздники) - это уже родной парк



*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
*Монечка*, куклы наемные, компании "Праздник-100". В нашем учреждении пока только 3 ростовые куклы. Да и сцена тоже только частично наша. То, чего не хватает - доставляет Липецк. 

А это день города, тоже парк



*Добавлено через 8 минут*
день города и Солнечный Лев



*Добавлено через 10 минут*
День Нептуна и Нептун на сцене (за драпировкой немного видно основной банер 2008 года)



*Добавлено через 13 минут*
День Нептуна и я в роли Пиратки Мэри



*Добавлено через 18 минут*
Отчетный концерт студии "Новый мир" в ДК "Знамя труда" (ну да, бывает, заходим к коллегам в гости - своего зала у нас нет.. от нас только оформление сцены)



*Добавлено через 20 минут*

----------


## orsia

И немного дня Победы - на этих фотках достаточно хорошо сцену видно:biggrin:

Народный хор ветеранов ВОВы им. маршала Малиновского



*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Народный образцовый коллектив "Ансамбль современного народного танца "Тамбовчата"



*Добавлено через 7 минут*
Профессиональный оркестр духовых инструментов



*Добавлено через 10 минут*
свиток, "опаленный войной" (на нем каждый желающий мог написать что-то ветеранам или вообще о победе)



*Добавлено через 14 минут*
Ведущие молодежной программы "Над Россией небо синее" - Александра и Алексей

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Ой, что-то у меня странное получается.
Подскажите, кажется всё делала как учили

Кажется, должно получиться

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Пробую ещё раз
Это фото с концерса "Салют Победы" в нашем ДК
[URL=http://www.radikal.ru][/
Песня "Я рождён в Советском Союзе"

Наш солист Алексей Молдалиев и знамённая группа юридического института

Песенка про гусаров

А это наш зал, он нам очень нравится, но... главная балка начала гнить, штукатурка трескается и отлетает, креслам 50 лет а ремонтировать не на что

----------


## Монечка

Я тоже хочу покзать 9 мая:smile:
[IMG]http://*********ru/583383m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алла и Александр

Всем привет! С прошедшими праздниками! 
Как отпраздновали день Победы? Делитесь впечатлениями.

С факельного шествия. Правда фотографии не очень четкие..
[IMG]http://*********ru/652623m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/646479m.jpg[/IMG]

9 мая. Митинг памяти 

[IMG]http://*********ru/632143m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/635215m.jpg[/IMG]


Конкурс рисунков на асфальте.

[IMG]http://*********ru/634191m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/636239m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алла и Александр

[IMG]http://*********ru/629071m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Мелодия

*Гвиола*, Наталья, а Вы о программе Ольги Поляковой слышали? У нее Детская эстрадная студия, работающая по трем модулям: вокальное искусство, хореография и актерское мастерство. Вот здесь ее тема.

*Добавлено через 37 минут*
А вот обещанные фотографии с отчетного. 
"Иван Купала"
[IMG]http://*********ru/613250.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 38 минут*
"Русские матрешечки"
[IMG]http://*********ru/599938.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 40 минут*
"Крапива-лебеда"
[IMG]http://*********ru/604034.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 40 минут*
"Путь к свету"
[IMG]http://*********ru/590722.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 41 минуту*
Слева направо: зав.детским, хореограф, я и худ.рук.
[IMG]http://*********ru/591746.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 43 минуты*
Финальная песня "Ах, этот вечер"
[IMG]http://*********ru/594818.jpg[/IMG]
Хорошо видно нашу маленькую сцену.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Ну, вот и обещанные мной фотки.
Это мой любимый муж с подрастающим поколением аниматоров
url=http://www.radikal.ru][/url]
ведущие праздника Семик и Семичиха
url=http://www.radikal.ru][/url]
начало праздника

хоровод вокруг костра

А это наши русалочки, завлекают в воду

зрители

Ну а как же без нечисти

только огнём можно нечисть отогнать


*Добавлено через 8 минут*
*аленочкаа*,
 Это ужасно, я смотрела передачи, про переселяемые города, посёлки. У меня в голове плохо укладывается, как можно людей прогнать с обжитого места, затапливать кладбища, церкви.

----------


## Victorya

А мы сегодня завершили работу с детьми, находящимися в оздоровительных лагерях при школах. В июне готовили для них большой праздник "Страна Шоколандия", затем была маршрутная игра "Моя Родина - Россия", затем интерактивное представление  В.Панфилова "Сказка о трусливом солдатике", и панфиловской сказкой "Машенька и Медведь" сегодня и завершили. Это не считая мелких мероприятий. Тепрь нас задолбают работой с дворовыми отрядами, хотелось бы посмотреть в глаза придурку, который решил, что работники культуры должны бегать по улицам и "собирать детей в отряд". Извините, но ДЕБИЛИЗМ (понимаю, что грубо, но все кипит внутри)

  Сегодняшняя сказка:

[IMG]http://*********ru/669584m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/659344m.jpg[/IMG]

  Теперь у нас по плану "Турнир всезнаек" и "Страна Светофория"

----------


## Рамоновна

Сегодня в нашем районе завершился *4-й межрегиональный фестиваль народной игрушки и фольклора "Игрушка-говорушка"*.

В этом году выросла наша география- 15 регионов/Липецк, Тула, Киров, Вологда, Белгород, Чувашия,...../. Всего- 70 мастеров и 10 коллективов

Гора с плеч!!! Месяц подготовки, а все пролетело за три неполных дня. В момент открытия фестиваля была администратором площади, но кое-что успела снять.

[IMG]http://*********ru/794260m.jpg[/IMG]
Одна из боковых сцен

[IMG]http://*********ru/847511m.jpg[/IMG]
Гости из Чувашии

[IMG]http://*********ru/842391m.jpg[/IMG]
Мастерица тряпичных кукол из Кирова

[IMG]http://*********ru/841367m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/828055m.jpg[/IMG]
Наша знаменитая матрешечница Матвеева

[IMG]http://*********ru/821911m.jpg[/IMG]
Плоды труда работников сельских филиалов- выставка с последующей дегустацией

----------


## Рамоновна

*А нас вчера состоялся концерт- открытие 34-го творческого сезона!* 
Выставляю несколько фотографий:

[IMG]http://*********ru/854045m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/853021m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/858141m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/911388m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/907292m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/887836m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/890908m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/888860m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/879644m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/877596m.jpg[/IMG]

За качество- не ругайтесь!!!

----------


## Victorya

Вот несколько срезок с видео, остальное можно увидеть здесь:

http://vkontakte.ru/album-12124749_98062261

"Эстрадный танец" хореографический ансамбль "Радуга":

[IMG]http://*********ru/861754m.jpg[/IMG]

Хор ветеранов городского дома культуры:

[IMG]http://*********ru/855610m.jpg[/IMG]

Вокальный ансамбль "Забава" (ГДК):

[IMG]http://*********ru/859706m.jpg[/IMG]

"Калинка" - любимый танец наших зрителей:

[IMG]http://*********ru/915005m.jpg[/IMG]

Остальное можно увидеть по верхней ссылке!

----------


## Рамоновна

Совсем забыла! Отчитываюсь

Вот таким выглядел зал перед началом мероприятия. Учтите, что вошли мы в него- частично проштукатуренные стены, частично сохранивниеся дубовые панели, пол из необструганных досок....

Драпировали стены почти от потолка/ а это 4 метра/

[IMG]http://*********ru/954765m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/935309m.jpg[/IMG]

Вот такой макет прилетел на самолете из Германии:
[IMG]http://*********ru/938381m.jpg[/IMG]

А это- я- среди планшетов архитектора Жана Де Лора  /тоже немец/
[IMG]http://*********ru/932237m.jpg[/IMG]

Подписание договора  о намерениях прошло успешно, к весне уже переселят 65 семей из ольденбургских построек /клетушки по 15 метров/ в другое жилье.

В результате проекта: отреставрируют дворец, будет там много всякого, в том числе и регистрация свадеб, и приемная губернатора области...
Построят современную гостиницу, 2 теннисных корта и !!! поле для гольфа.
Плюс розарий, немецкое пиво с их же колбасками...
И самое главное- 600 рабочих мест.

На днях мы все были на приеме у главы района, где получили премии и благодарственные письма.

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Не удивляйтесь моему выражению лица- это 21.00 вечера, накануне презентации.

----------


## Victorya

Коллеги, с подачи Марины из Владимира решила открыть специальную тему для обмена впечатлениями о мероприятиях, которые мы с вами проводим в своих учреждениях культуры. Здесь можно поделиться с друзьями фотографиями наших праздников, вечеров, массовых гуляний...Также ни лишним, думаю, будет похвастаться художественным оформлением наших праздников. Если возникнут какие-то вопросы - обсуждаем здесь же в этой теме.
   И ещё один момент. Марина абсолютно справедливо заметила, что "читаемость" наших сообщений намного ниже, чем в тех же темах для свадебных ведущих, что видно по количеству "спасибо" под постами. Поэтому просьба: друзья, давайте не забывать благодарить друг друга за положительные эмоции, нужные  идеи, подсказки, поддержку и просто незаменимое профессиональное общение! Всем удачи и карьерного роста!

*Добавлено через 9 минут*
Ну и для почина несколько фотографий с конкурса профессионального мастерства "Лучший культработник Черноземья". Нужно было представить профессию работника культуры по мотивам произведений любого классика, мы взяли Маяковского и его стиле представили нашу профессию, оформление соответствующее...

Это Зверев, который по нашей задумке, поганит нашу культуру:

[IMG]http://*********org/99664m.jpg[/IMG]

Обратите внимание на его башмаки, над которыми трудились половина коллектива Центра досуга...:biggrin:

[IMG]http://*********org/104784m.jpg[/IMG]

Ну а это наша участница, которую мы все поддерживали.

[IMG]http://*********org/102736m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Victorya*,
 Вика! Замечательная тема! Давно пора ее открыть было. Хорошо, что такая мысль пришла к вам с Мариной!  :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

*Victorya*,
Замечательно!!! Какая интересная тема! Спасибо :smile: :flower:

----------


## Алла и Александр

Итак. Я продолжаю. В пятницу у нас прошел праздник в честь Дня матери. Провели мы его для мам и бабушек наших детей - участников самодеятельности. Накрыли чайные столики, дети подготовили для мам стихи, песни, танцы. Все прошло просто замечательно. Весело. По домашнему. Вот смотрите: 
Так мы пели: 
[IMG]http://*********org/104787m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/125266m.jpg[/IMG]

Играли на гитаре в дуэте с преподавателем, и на баяне.

[IMG]http://*********org/85331m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/129362m.jpg[/IMG]

Танцевали:

[IMG]http://*********org/89427m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/77139m.jpg[/IMG]

Играли:

[IMG]http://*********org/81235m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/67923m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
*Skadi*,
 Оленька, присоединяйся. Расскажи о вашем конкурсе... Будем очень рады услышать о вашей победе!

----------


## гунька

Девочки, объясните пожалуйста мне, неумехе, как фотки сюда выкладывать! Я тоже хочу делиться, тем более все праздники оформляю сама.
Спасибо за открытие темки!

----------


## Алла и Александр

*гунька*,
 Леночка, заходишь вот на этот сервер, загружаешь фотографии, копируешь 2 ссылку и вставляешь ее в окно сообщения. И все.

http://*********ru/

----------


## гунька

[IMG]http://*********org/98644m.jpg[/IMG]
Ой, получилось! Спасибо за помощь!
Это наши выставки с фотками. Сейчас попробую продолжить.

*Добавлено через 10 минут*
[IMG]http://*********org/128343m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/84311m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/75095m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/73047m.jpg[/IMG]
А Фрекен Бок-это я!

----------


## Lady Tank

Очень полезная тема. Именно фото мероприятий! 

Кстати, пользуясь случаем, представлюсь - Лариса. 

Я работаю в социально - культурном центре. 

Очень интересно посмотреть, как у коллег обстоят дела. :smile:
Выставлю сейчас фото с прошлого Дня Победы.























По-позже еще выложу, интернет что-то сегодня..  тупит...

----------


## гунька

Ларис,ЗдОрово! А журавликов из бумаги делали? Я так поняла, это журавлики мира?

----------


## Lady Tank

Да, сами делали целый месяц, запускали в небо на открытии.
А потом работала площадка "Площадь мира", там мы учили детей складывать журавликов, привязывали их к шарам и детишки запускали уже своих птичек.


Это как раз - площадь Мира разрисовали танки, бомбы, самолеты..





А это фото-салон - только форму и ППШ давали, люди на свои камеры фотографировались.















Полевая кухня

----------


## Рамоновна

Спасибо за тему. 
Выкладываю прошлогодний Новый год.
[IMG]http://*********org/71009m.jpg[/IMG]
Это- нвогодний утренник /Баба-Яга- я, Новый год- сын./
[IMG]http://*********org/123232m.jpg[/IMG]
Это- вечер для жителей поселка "Кому за..."
[IMG]http://*********org/130400m.jpg[/IMG]
А это- наши "старшенькие"- веселятся на молодежном огоньке.

Вообще традиционно на Новый год проводим:
-Новогодний утренник для детей
-молодежный вечер отдыха
-вечер отдыха "Новый год собирает друзей"/кому за.../
-открытие елки на площади поселка
-Районная рождественская сказка-концерт
-концерт "Здравствуй, старый Новый год!"

----------


## Victorya

Ежегодно среди сельских ДК нашего района проходит Конкурс рождественских игр и обрядов "Свет рождественской звезды", финальное мероприятие которого становится настоящим ПРАЗДНИКОМ. По итогам конкурса издается буклет. фрагменты буклета предлагаю вашему вниманию.

[IMG]http://*********org/69772m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/124047m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/117903m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/114831m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/121999m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/107663m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Lady Tank

*Открытие Новогоднего городка - прошлый год.* 
Купили в Москве ростовые куклы и устроили представление - музыкально-танцевальная сказка *"Новогодний рататуй"*

----------


## Зарница

УХ ТЫ!!!!!МОЛОДЦЫ!!!! Моя мечта иметь ростовые куклы! но...денег на это у меня никогда НЕТ:frown: :Jopa:

----------


## Оксаньчик

http://*********org/68776.jpg
Привет мой первый опыт загрузки фото, если получится, фотки выстовлять  продолжу потом. Тоже работаю в Доме культуры далече - на Севере. Рада общению с коллегами.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Ну вот смогла только ссылку выложить, а как саму фотку загрузить в теме не разобралась. Надеюсь на подсказку.

----------


## Зарница

> заходишь вот на этот сервер, загружаешь фотографии, копируешь 2 ссылку и вставляешь ее в окно сообщения. И все.
> 
> http://*********ru/


Оксана, повторяю сообщение Аллы.

----------


## Lady Tank

Показываю наглядно - 
Загружаешь картинку на сервер для фотографий, я загружаю на 
http://www.radikal.ru/ получаешь (копируешь  ссылку), потом в сообщении нажимаешь на эту кнопочку



а потом вставляешь ссылку и нажимаешь окей.

----------


## Рамоновна

Только что приехала из Воронежа. У нас сегодня открылся 2-й этап Всероссийского фестиваля "Салют Победы". Участники фестиваля - 7 областей ЦФО. Сегодня смотрели программу Воронежской, Орловской, Тамбовской областей.

Выкладываю фото/извиняюсь за качество/

ВОРОНЕЖ:
[IMG]http://*********org/86217m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/80073m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/116936m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/124104m.jpg[/IMG]

ОРЕЛ:

[IMG]http://*********org/124107m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/69832m.jpg[/IMG]

ТАМБОВ:
[IMG]http://*********org/108747m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/112843m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/111819m.jpg[/IMG]

Больше всего понравилась программа Тамбовской области /этов целом- восприятие/ А идея понравилась Воронежская- центральными героями были дети детдома, лежащие на двухэтажных кроватях. Эти кровати- как живые декорации- постоянно меняли мизансцену.

----------


## Victorya

*Lady Tank*,
 Классное позитивное шоу!!!
*Рамоновна*,
 Спасибо за фотографии! Здорово! Видно, что сеньезное мероприятие и интересные идеи и воплощения.

----------


## Оксаньчик

ой, опять у меня тока ссылки отображаются, хотя делаю вроде всё по инструкции попробую позже.

----------


## гунька

делюсь фотками с последнего концерта к Дню Матери.
[IMG]http://*********ru/923858m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/978133m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/979157m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/969941m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/973013m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
[IMG]http://*********ru/971989m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/958677m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/962773m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## гунька

А это День Молодежи.Мы его проводили с темой "Его величество Кино"
[IMG]http://*********ru/957693m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/954621m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/945405m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/942333m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
[IMG]http://*********ru/943357m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/948477m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/947453m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/936189m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/934141m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## гунька

[IMG]http://*********ru/941309m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/938237m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Victorya

Фотографии с прошлогодних утренников "Волшебное заклинание". 

[IMG]http://*********ru/974862m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/969742m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/967694m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
[IMG]http://*********ru/970766m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/959502m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/963598m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## гунька

Какие деточки красивые!! Прелесть!

----------


## триумфатор

*гунька*,
 Судя по фотографиям, у вас отличный художник-оформитель.

----------


## lesyanew

Выкладываю несколько разных фоток.

Новый год.

Дед Мороз зажигает!




Нечисть...



Игровая в садике



День пожилого человека

----------


## lesyanew

День поселка.















Рождественская сказка

----------


## lesyanew

За кулисами



День влюбленных









Наша королева бензоколонки

----------


## lesyanew

День студента

----------


## lesyanew

Конкурс "Богатырская сила"









Ансамбль "Первый поцелуй"



Ансамбль "Родники"



Трио "Ягода-малина"

----------


## lesyanew

День смеха







Народный театр драмы



Программа на грант фольклорного ансамбля "Жарки"

----------


## lesyanew

На День Рогссии девки зажигают.



Народный хор ветеранов войны и труда "Немеркнущие зори"



Наша солистка с замечательным голосом



Наш маэстро, он же ркуводитель ансамбля цыганской песни



Моя мама



Мы с папой после концерта.



После концерта с родителями, сыном и мужем.

----------


## Victorya

Олеся, спасибо, хорошие фотографии! ПозитиФФФненькие! :smile:

А вот товариCЧу, который отвечает за освещение на сцене (если у вас, конечно, есть такой) нужно пальчиком погрозить... Ну-ну-ну! На сцене ДОЛЖНО БЫТЬ светло! (Ну естественно, если это не спецэффекты и не специальное затемнение)

----------


## lesyanew

> На сцене ДОЛЖНО БЫТЬ светло!


Согласна. но, к большому сожалению, света у нас увы мало...  :Tu: 

Зато аппаратуру новую купили.:smile:

----------


## Victorya

> Зато аппаратуру новую купили.


 Вот это, конечно же, хорошо! :Ok: 

Ежегодно помогаем нашему Свято-Николаевскому монастырю проводить детскую Рождественскую Елку, и второй год подряд проводим её при сильнейшем ветре, в холод и без снега!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/961615m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/977998m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/980046m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/961614m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/950350m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## гунька

Триумфатор, насчет художника-оформителя...Я все свои мероприятия оформляю сама! Вот голоса красивого мне Бог не дал,а рисовать умею и люблю.

*Добавлено через 9 минут*
А это праздник Детства.Мы всегда его проводим в центральном парке.
[IMG]http://*********ru/946256m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/936016m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/934992m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/938064m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 13 минут*
[IMG]http://*********ru/926800m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/929872m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/919632m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/917584m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/918608m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Victorya

> Я все свои мероприятия оформляю сама!


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Айсидора

Уже шестой раз во Дворце культуры "Тольятти"  будет проходить "Веселое Новогодье"
Мы приглашаем в гости Всероссийского Деда Мороза. 
Наполнение "Веселого Новогодья" всегда разное, но неизменно Театр "Секрет" ставит спектакль , где Всероссийский Дед Мороз принимает участие.
Сейчас тоже готовимся к этому проекту. 12-13 декабря ждем приезда гостя.В этом году в рамках проекта пройдет -
Выставка Новогодней продукции, Праздник на Центральной площади города, Молодежный фестиваль "Карнавал Мечты" и спектакль театра "Секрет" 
Обещаю потом отчитаться... А пока прошлогодние фото со спектакля 



Я - Мышильда и Всероссийский Дед Мороз

[IMG]http://*********ru/965752m.jpg[/IMG]

Бабки ежки
[IMG]http://*********ru/951416m.jpg[/IMG]

Коты из сказок

[IMG]http://*********ru/945272m.jpg[/IMG]

И еще наше
Знаменитое трио Дедков Морозков и несколько фото со спектакля
[IMG]http://*********ru/932985m.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********ru/918649m.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********ru/974968m.jpg[/IMG]



[IMG]http://*********ru/982136m.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********ru/979064m.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********ru/958584m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Суперстар

Выложу и я фотографии. К нам сегодня приезжал Ансамбль песни и пляски Северного флота. У нас сцена небольшая, им бедным не было где развернуться.
Но все равно было здорово. 
[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/924786m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
а вот еще

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/974965m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

и Яблочко
[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/982133m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## orsia

*Lady Tank*, спасибо! Впервые здесь увидела хоть что-то, похожее на мою работу! Чес слово, доберусь до ноутбука - выложу фотки!
*Рамоновна*, а нас туда даже не пригласили, хотя все последние конкурсы выигрывал наш Костя Колодин. Скорее всего, это область. Хотя на переднем плане Паша Егоров, наверное, "Салют, Победа" пел. Классный певец, мы его любим.

*Добавлено через 52 минуты*
[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/940939.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

*Добавлено через 55 минут*
[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/931723.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

*Добавлено через 56 минут*
[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/978826.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## orsia

[IMG]http://*********ru/968586.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 35 секунд*
[IMG]http://*********ru/962442.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
[IMG]http://*********ru/963466.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
[IMG]http://*********ru/942986.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
[IMG]http://*********ru/947082.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 9 минут*
Это начало.. завтра продолжу!

----------


## гунька

У нас, конечно, нет такой сцены, как в Тамбове(завидую белой завистью),но есть желание работать и душа, которую мы вкладываем в каждое мероприятие(да это наверное у всех нас, культработников!)
Это мы проводили конкурс работников культуры"Просто я работаю волшебником"
[IMG]http://*********ru/920453m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/924549m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
[IMG]http://*********ru/977796m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/975748m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/981892m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## orsia

*гунька*, эту сцену ставят на второй по значимости площади на городские праздники. Наша гораздо скромнее... А закрытого зала у нас нет вообще((((

----------


## гунька

А у нас на городские праздники колотят деревянную сцену.Один раз привезли хорошую, профессиональную, так нам потом к Новому году премию с экономии зар.платы не дали-сказали, что сцена все деньги "съела".

----------


## orsia

*гунька*, нам купили подиум 9*9 метров, профессиональный, с лестницвсм, ограждениями, подъемником и каркасом для банера и света, антискользящим покрытием. за 750 тысяч. перед НГ привезут. А крыша для него (чтоб сценой можно было назвать и москвичам ставить) еще миллион стоит

----------


## гунька

Натуля, я очень за вас рада! А если к этой сцене прибавить твои великолепные сценарии, то будет просто супер!

----------


## orsia

*гунька*, обломали.. нашу новую сцену ставят на другую площадку. На центральную площадь как обычно привезет сцену, звук и свет липецк. Ну это даже к лучшему. С ними привычнее.

----------


## гунька

Это наш день города...
[IMG]http://*********ru/952273m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/958417m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/945105m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/949201m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/948177m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## гунька

[IMG]http://*********ru/942033m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/939985m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/929745m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/927697m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/932817m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/930769m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/921553m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алла и Александр

Как ярко и красиво. А у нас в этом году день города прошел как-то блекло..

----------


## гунька

Девочки, выкладываю еще один день молодежи и вечер встречи выпускников.
[IMG]http://*********ru/977737m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/975689m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/979785m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/970569m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/971593m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
[IMG]http://*********ru/957257m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/944969m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/947017m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Victorya

*гунька*,
 Лена, все время обращаю внимание: у вас такое живописное место, это что летняя площадка или что-то типа эстрады в парке? Такая замечательная зелень вокруг!

Потихоньку начинаем готовиться к новогодним детским утренникам...
Фрагменты прошлогодней сказки:

[IMG]http://*********ru/963412m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/964436m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/955220m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/946004m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/950100m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/947028m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## гунька

Вик, спасибо за фотки! ЗдОрово! А насчет места-это наш парк.Он находится возле старинной усадьбы Лазаревых,из нее прямо в парк ведут старинные ступени. В этой усадьбе снимали фильм "Отцы и дети" .А мы там летом проводим все мероприятия, парк находится в минуте ходьбы от нашего ДК.

А у вас прощлогодняя сказка про Золушку была? Я вот в этом году для взрослых решила Золушку сделать, песни все переделала, а сюжет ну никак в голову не лезет.Хочется чего-то прикольного и современного, а никак... :Tu:

----------


## Victorya

> А у вас прошлогодняя сказка про Золушку была?


Да, прошлогодняя была про Золушку, завтра на работе уточню. в каком из компьютеров есть этот сценарий, точно знаю, что в моем нет. Сказками занимаются две мои коллеги, на мне концертные программы, утренники, все официозы, и вся методическая база...:eek:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Попробую вставить фото с нашего открытия сезона

Ура, получилось. Это  наш симфонический оркестр, солист А. Молдалиев и участники худ. самодеятельности, которые поют очень неплохо.

А это Народный коллектив хор русской песни "Околица"

*Добавлено через 16 минут*

А это наша "Вишенка". Кстати, про костюмы. Я не шью, но для Вишенки придумываю модели, ищу ткани, тесьму, часть кокошников тоже сделана мной (правда очень страдает зрение)

*Добавлено через 22 минуты*

Клуб исторических единоборств "Рудель"

*Добавлено через 26 минут*

Образцовая хореографическая студия "Улыбка"

*Добавлено через 31 минуту*

Образцовый коллектив "Детский театр балета". С букетом - это мой муж, а малявочка справа - младшая дочь

----------


## гунька

Маришка, как оригинально украшена сцена! Класс! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*гунька*,
 Да, оригинальничаем от бедности, нарезали листиков и покрасили. Вот ваше оформление мне очень понравилось. Вырезанные фигурки детей, забавное оформление фотовыставок - просто замечательно.

----------


## Alenajazz

> Клуб исторических единоборств "Рудель"


Классно!!!!!

----------


## Оксаньчик

Это 2 попытка, а вдруг получится Кажись получилось .Продолжу -это прошлогодняя новогодняя сказка 2Приключения волшебника Недоучки" Сценарий выстовляла в теме Новый год, новогодние сказки. Всем культуристам от культуры новогодних полётов творческих.


*Добавлено через 27 минут*
Ой а чё она така больша получилась, ну я чайник буду по маленьку испровляться

Я играю тётушку Нехдюдку

*Добавлено через 36 минут*

Хотела отредактировать ужо не успела

----------


## Натник

*Оксаньчик*,
 Вот это размах, не то что у нас в деревне...Супер!!!

----------


## Оксаньчик

У нас тоже деревня -посёлок и ДК газовиков, стараемся конечно и много размаха сделано своими руками и руками наших очумельцев, специалистов и культурников. Продолжу публиковать  прошлогоднюю сказку.
 Это волшебник Недоучка и дедушка Мороз.

*Добавлено через 11 минут*

а это королева Непогода

*Добавлено через 15 минут*
 Волшебник Недоучка и тётушка Нехлюдка превратились в кактус и шишку. Рядом с ними принцесса ветреница-девушка на выданье.

*Добавлено через 20 минут*

Колдовство и превращение снегурочки и принцессы ветреницы Дедом Холодом

*Добавлено через 25 минут*
 
А это ближе к финалу сцена дождинок и снежирок. В постановки сказки участвовали все коллективы ДК и танцоры и вокалисты-массовка около 60 чел.

*Добавлено через 28 минут*
 Это избушка тётушки Нехлюдки, с зайчишками их руковадитель.

*Добавлено через 29 минут*
 Ну а это уже утренники или массовки возле ёлки, мои коллеги по цеху Санта клауссы Снежа и Ника.

*Добавлено через 32 минуты*
 Ну а это я Снегурочка которая очень любила сгущёнку, в сказке всё кончилось хорошо! Всем удачи.

----------


## гунька

Оксан, все просто супер!!! А шишкин костюм вы из чего делали? Такой здоровский(впрочем, как и все остальные)!

----------


## Зарница

Ой, как все красиво!!!! Вот это масштаб!!! Я о таком и во сне не мечтаю!:frown:
Попробую выложить для начала свои буклеты, которые мы делаем на клубные формирования.

[IMG]http://*********ru/918058m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/923178m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/942634m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/926250m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/959018m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/951850m.jpg[/IMG]

Эти буклеты у нас создает фото студия "Аквамарин".

----------


## гунька

Ленусь, слов нет!!1 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Оксаньчик

> Оксан, все просто супер!!! А шишкин костюм вы из чего делали? Такой здоровский(впрочем, как и все остальные)!


Это наши пчёлки МАЯ в количестве 3- человек - швейно-костюмерный цех: модельер-конструктор, швея и костюмер. Делают простите из г...на конфетку шишка-плечики, которые давно лежали без дела, нашитые на основу. Кактус из паралона и покрашенный из балончиков. Тут на форуме многие говорили что паралон так просто не покрасишь, красили и ничё. Снежинки -обручи обшитые тюлью, сверху аппликация из бумаги. Башни основание из реек, сверху обтянутые бумагой, внутри подсветка. Ещё там крутящаяся сцена с одной стороны домик Деда Мороза с другой царство Непогоды. Над декорациями работали все, конечно художники - декораторы, а над изготовлением снежинок корпели :Ok:  администраторы и руководители кружков. Удачи всем и чтобы крылья дорогие культ работники не подрезали. Парите, парите.

*Добавлено через 17 минут*
Леночка! Буклеты классные! А кто их у вас делает, руководители кружков и клубных формирований, или есть спец человечек типа менеджера по рекламе, или кому то заказывали на стороне. А у нас така гонка, ниче не успеваем, так и хочется иногда сказать - загнанных лошадей пристрелевают неправда ли господа!
Да ещё по фоткам, там принцесса Ветреница девочка с форума под ником Ирямбер! мы работаем вместе, тока я зав детским отделом, а она культмассовым! Это чтоб страна знала героев в лицо. Всем творческих полётов.

----------


## Зарница

*Оксаньчик*,
у меня есть должность - фотооператор. Вот она и колдует!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Victorya

*Зарница*,
 Буклеты обалденные!!! А еще я просто влюбилась в ваших Бабусек и Дедусек, изготовленных руками руководителей и воспитанников студии "Лоскуток", ну просто прелесть!!! А-а-а! Я теперь тоже хочу таких!!!
Какие же молодцы наши коллеги!

----------


## Зарница

В прошлом году чествовали матерей на концерте ко Дню матери. Это странички из (альбома) фотоотчета. Такие альбомы мы делаем ежегодно.

[IMG]http://*********ru/960037m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/953893m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Sens

Всем огромное спасибо за выставленные фото, много красивого и интересного. Жаль, что в эту тему так редко заходят...

*Зарница*,
Интересный рисунок на заднем фоне - в стиле "голубя мира" Пикассо, красиво.

----------


## Зарница

*Sens*,
на безрыбье  и рак рыба!:biggrin: Как всегда из г..на ... Денег нет, вот и приходиться изголяться. Чаще всего все оформление из ватмана.

----------


## Алла и Александр

Выставляю мои коллажи с наших мероприятий.

[IMG]http://*********ru/975414m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/982582m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/980534m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/969270m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/970294m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alenajazz

*Вишенка-Владимир*,
 Шикарный коллектив "Детский театр балета"!!!! Высокий класс видно сразу, даже по фотографии! :Aga: 
*Оксаньчик*,
Обалденное оформление сцены, великолепные костюмы!!!! Какие вы все молодцы! Есть чему поучиться!!!!! Всё сделано с большим вкусом!!!!

----------


## Зарница

Ежегодно проводим районный фестиваль детского самодеятельного творчества "Радуга". Все клубные учреждения выставляют свои коллективы.
Вот несколько моментов:
[IMG]http://*********ru/925257m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/923209m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/978504m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/976456m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/981576m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## гунька

Что-то мы совсем эту темку забросили...Наверное. у всех уже новогоднее настроение(и вечный бой. покой нам только снится!)
Я выкладываю прошлогодний день Матери.
[IMG]http://*********org/83063m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/87159m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/76919m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/79991m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/81015m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/68727m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/71799m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## lesyanew

Сегодня прошлло 2 утренника.

[IMG]http://*********org/97133.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/88941.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/87917.jpg[/IMG]

А это мой сынуля тигренок и племяшка

[IMG]http://*********org/79725.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Victorya

Мы сегодня тоже отработали один из платных утренников... Отработали нормально, только фотографий нормальных пока нет, чуть позже заказчик поделится, а пока то, что ребенок мой успел пару раз щелкнуть. Кстати, у него сегодня настоящий дебют - первый раз участвовал в утреннике, хотя уже великовозрастный (13 лет) - в костюме Тигры, это он. 

[IMG]http://*********org/87905m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/81761m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/67425m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/70497m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/123744m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Feb_11

С удовольствием выставляю фотографии с проведённого праздника "День учителя".
Девочка поёт песню "Гномики", подтанцовка - 4 класс. Костюмы гномам шили сами в школе.

Танец"Самовар" - дети 3 класса.

Девочки 4 класса поют "Частушки"

Песня "Устазым" поют дети 3 класса на казахском языке.

----------


## Рамоновна

Наша елка для детей поселка

[IMG]http://*********org/151020m.jpg[/IMG]
Хозяйка праздника- Метелица

[IMG]http://*********org/190959m.jpg[/IMG]
Самый маленький участник праздника

[IMG]http://*********org/136684m.jpg[/IMG]
Дети рассказывают стихи Д.М.

[IMG]http://*********org/138732m.jpg[/IMG]
А это- я с героями елки

Вообще наша елка- единственная в поселке, где дети получают призы. Предприятия свои давно не проводят, а в школе для "началки" работают нанятые из Воронежа артисты.

Это-открытие елки на площади перед ДК 31 декабря

[IMG]http://*********org/164335m.jpg[/IMG]
Тигренок и Новый год

[IMG]http://*********org/168431m.jpg[/IMG]
Поют Снежная королева и Снегурочка

[IMG]http://*********org/157167m.jpg[/IMG]
Конкурс "Палка-развлекалка"

[IMG]http://*********org/163311m.jpg[/IMG]
Во-о-т сколько зрителей!

----------


## Алла и Александр

Наш конкурс - "Маленькая фея"

[IMG]http://*********ru/1039839m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1036767m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## гунька

Аллочка, я очень рада, что конкурс получился! Расскажи, как все было.Интересно ведь- столько подготовки!

----------


## Victorya

Мы сегодня отработали ещё одну елку на улице - мороз 20 градусов. поэтому бегом-бегом, фоток пока нет, ещё партия свеженьких снимков  с утренников.

Это мы с детишками дорожно-ремонтного предприятия:

[IMG]http://*********ru/1026315m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1018123m.jpg[/IMG]

А это на утреннике детского магазина "Машенька", торгующего одеждой для малышей.

[IMG]http://*********ru/1001739m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1044746m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1027338m.jpg[/IMG]

А это сегодняшний день рождения. который мы успели отработать до вечерней елки.

[IMG]http://*********ru/1007882m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1043725m.jpg[/IMG]

Продолжаем работать в прежнем темпе!

----------


## Совмари

а это фот некоторые фото с наших елок во Дворце Творчества Детей..

----------


## Оксаньчик

Маленький фотоотчёт о Новогодних утренниках.

утренник для 5-6 кл. "Ап и тигры у ног моих сели". Я Укротительница.

моя коллега- Тигрица Маргоша.

Команда в сборе - Дед Мороз и Снегурочка

Утренник с 7до 10 лет "Там где появляются Снегурочки"

Представляю наших героев ворона-по совместительству кукушка, и сказочница

выход капризной принцессы- видимо самой худенькой

*Добавлено через 37 минут*

явление Снежной королевы пред маленькой разбойницей и принцессой

*Добавлено через 41 минуту*

А вот и царевна Будур

*Добавлено через 46 минут*

продолжу в другой раз

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

попробую и я. Заранее прошу прощения за плохое качество, фотик только купили, толком в нём не разобралась. Хорошие снимки принесут позже, а пока - просто, для настроения

Баба Яга и её подтанцовка

Кот Баюн и его кошечки с песней "Жил да был"



А это - как мы в этом году работали. Во врмя сказки непрерывно на 2-х экранах по бокам от сцены шли нарезки из мультиков по тематике. На сцене кот - на экранах  коты из разных мультов


Шоу команда Кащея - Кот, Кикимора болотная, Русалка, Леший


А это всегда шло на ура - под песню Кощея "Мани, мани", конечно на русском и переделанную выбегали баксики, сначала на сцену, а потом в зрительный зал

Дед Мороз, Снегурочка и Клёпа



Танец Снежинок


Продолжение в фойе. 


А это моя любимая снежинка, которая мужественно оттанцевала 10 ёлок.

----------


## гунька

Мариночка, а снежинка твоя-просто красавица!! В маму,наверное... :Ok:

----------


## Алла и Александр

[IMG]http://*********org/171291m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ЛАНА ЛЕЕВА

http://s003.radikal.ru/i202/1001/c9/cae11124d4ee.jpg

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
[IMG]http:/http://*********ru/[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 11 минут*
что-то не получается сбросить фотки , а только ссылки, подскажите что делать ? есть более 10 тыс фоток с концертов и мероприятий а показать не могу ! простите за тупость !

----------


## танейка

*Дефиле моделей милицейской моды! Особенный фурор произвела эта малышка!*

[IMG]http://*********org/155298m.jpg[/IMG]

*День медика. Ведущие -Доктор Айболит и медсестра Леночка*
[IMG]http://*********org/144046.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алла и Александр

*ЛАНА ЛЕЕВА*,
 А вы копируйте вторую ссылку, тогда все получится..А на Радикале можно и третью.. И будет вам счастье.

----------


## танейка

*ЛАНА ЛЕЕВА*,
что-то не получается сбросить фотки , а только ссылки, подскажите что делать ?

Лана. Я тоже только сегодня освоила эту "премудрость"))))
 В панели сообщения "быстрый ответ" Есть изображение синей радужной дискеты. Нажимаешь его и открывается страница "сервис публикации и хранения изображений.Загружаешь свое фото. Копируешь верхнюю ссылку(для большого изображения), вторую ссылку для уменьшенного  и т.д. Я думаю дальше разберешься! :Aga: 
 А вот инструкция форума...
*Как вставить загруженное изображение в сообщение?

Если вы загрузили изображение через управление вложениями, то вы можете нажать на стрелочку, рядом с иконкой "Вложения" в панели инструментов расширенного редактора, и выбрать нужное изображение из списка. Оно будет вставлено в сообщение, и вы сможете переместить его в подходящее место в тексте.

Чтобы вставить в текст сообщения изображение, не загруженное через управление вложениями, но при этом находящееся на другом сайте, вам следует скопировать полную ссылку на нужное изображение (не на страницу, где оно находится, а прямо на него). Затем либо нажать на иконку "Вставить изображение", либо вставить ссылку в текст и написать "[img]" перед ссылкой, а "[/img]" - после ссылки, убедившись, что между ссылкой и этими BB кодами нет пробелов. Таким же способом вы можете вставить изображение из вашего альбома*

----------


## БУЛАНОВА

Здравствуйте ,вроде все сделала по инструкции,но ничего не получается.

----------


## Танюсик

Здравствуйте! Я тоже мучаюсь с этими фотографиями. Пробую. может и получится..*http://*********org/238921.jpg*
Вроде что-то получилось..Но это ссылка , интересно, а как фото напрямую вставить.
На фото наш творческий коллектив перед юбилейным вечером.Я гриб-мухомор, красная шапочка-наш администратор - завхоз и колобок- техничка. Творческие единицы у нас только 3 : Звукорежиссер, художник и я -зав. отделом по работе с детьми и молодежью, вот так и крутимся, даже деньги зарабатываем и план перевыполняем.Стэп-выступление перед началом праздника 50 - летие (2 года только существует наш детский центр досуга, а до этого 48 лет кинотеатр на 140 мест)

*Добавлено через 15 минут*
А это наши новогодние утренники. Персонажи всем известные. Я клоунесса - Ириска
[IMG]http://*********org/201032m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/234827m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/220491m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## nastupnikova

Привет всем!!! А вот это наши народные коллективы:
Народный танцевальный ансамбль "Сувенир"

Народный драматический театр. Сцена из спектакля "Печка на колесе"

Детский народный фольклорный ансамбль "Купава"

Новогодний утреник

Мужской ансамбль народногохора "Славяне" Выступление на День сельхоз работника

Сводный хор "Славяне" и ансамбль русской песни "Речица" Финальная песня в День работника С/х 

Народный духовой оркестр. Юбилей города был 10 января.

----------


## гунька

*nastupnikova*,
 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## гунька

Девочки, что_то совсем забросили темку...
это наша прошлогодняя Масленица,
[IMG]http://*********ru/984807m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/990951m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/988903m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1044198m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1047270m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1046246m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1036006m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1033958m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1039078m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1040102m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Рамоновна

Вчера провели Масленицу. Штормовой ветер, минус 20! Жуть! Сегодня, соответственно, сижу с ангиной. Водка не помогла...

[IMG]http://*********org/225942m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/226966m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/215702m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/213654m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/217750m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/208534m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/218774m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/211606m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/207510m.jpg[/IMG]

И это- прошло...

----------


## вокся

> Вчера провели Масленицу. Штормовой ветер, минус 20! Жуть!


Герой...

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

А мы в этом году проводили масленицу в городском парке. Там были все ДК города, всем были выделены площадки и время. Мы работали на центральной площадке.
[IMG]http://*********org/283068m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
[IMG]http://*********org/326079m.jpg[/IMG]
леший тоже готов выступать

*Добавлено через 15 минут*
Что-то я совсем напутала, ну, да, простите чайника

[IMG]http://*********org/317887m.jpg[/IMG]
Муниципальный ансамбль "Вишенка"

[IMG]http://*********org/304575m.jpg[/IMG]
А эту фотку я поставила не потому, что на ней мы с мужем, а потому, что больше фотографий с нашим клубом исторических единоборств  "Рудель" больше в этот день не сделали

*Добавлено через 27 минут*
[IMG]http://*********org/279999m.jpg[/IMG]
конкурс на поедание блинов

----------


## Victorya

Похвастаюсь не столько фотографиями с нашего мероприятия к Дню Защитника Отечества, столько нашими детишками с победителями детского "Евровидения-2006" Машей и Настей Толмачевыми.

[IMG]http://*********org/301395m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/287059m.jpg[/IMG]

Ну и сама с девчонками:

[IMG]http://*********org/294227m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## гунька

А вот и наша Масленица этого года.
[IMG]http://*********org/286037m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/272725m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/270677m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/275797m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/265557m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/263509m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/268629m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/266581m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/321876m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## гунька

[IMG]http://*********org/311636m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/312660m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/317780m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Лен, как хорошо у вас "на троих" идёт, зрители не рвались составить компанию:biggrin:

----------


## гунька

Рвались,рвались...Только спиртное по всему городку запретили продавать. А это сельские наши клубы показывали сценку из "Свадьбы в Малиновке, где Яшка артиллерист танцевал с Гарпиной Дормидонтовной.




		 sig 

				__________________
				 [/QUOTE]

----------


## Гульнур

[IMG]http://*********org/298127m.jpg[/IMG]
Здесь Новогоднее оформление сцены в СДК
Наконец-то получилось. столько дней мучилась.
и еще фото. это выставка детских работ клуба "Сувенир". Дети лепят картины пластилином по стеклу, и все оформляем в рамки
[IMG]http://*********org/284814m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 27 минут*
[IMG]http://*********org/286849m.jpg[/IMG]
Это у нас проходил областной праздник Сабантуй. Мы готовили подворья

*Добавлено через 31 минуту*
Завтра с работы принесу фотки различных оформлений. потом скину

----------


## Зарница

*Гульнур*,
а пластилин из нутри или по верх стекла? Практичные получаются картины?Не растекаются? рамки сами делаете? Там бумага у вас блестящая - она под стеклом?-или это рамка такая. Я такой техники не видела ни разу. Если это действительно делали дети, то мое искреннее БРАВО!!! (я знаю что такое прикладное искусство и дети).

----------


## Гульнур

Стекло ложишь поверх картины и тушью обводишь контур. потом глядя на рисунок в зеркальном отражении лепят тонким слоем плателином внутри контура. Зтем переворачивают, и вставляют в раму. под стекло вставляем цветную фольгу. Получаются вот такие картины. Рамка самодельная. У нас еще один клуб работает: Деревянные узоры. они готовят рамки. Сегодня фотки выставлю.

----------


## Гульнур

так дети рисуют пластилином по стеклу
[IMG]http://*********org/278728m.jpg[/IMG]

такие поучаются картинки
[IMG]http://*********org/297163m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 38 минут*
А это работы клуба "Деревянные узоры". Тоже дети делают.
[IMG]http://*********org/278733m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 44 минуты*
[IMG]http://*********org/317647m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Яшевна

[IMG]http://*********org/290920m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
[IMG]http://*********org/267368m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 10 минут*
[IMG]http://*********org/312427m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 17 минут*
[IMG]http://*********org/281707m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 37 минут*
[IMG]http://*********org/306285m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ajnbybz

[IMG]http://*********org/297828m.jpg[/IMG]
Это наша новая сцена и сказка.
[IMG]http://*********org/275300.jpg[/IMG]
А это ансамбль "Задоренка" но не весь состав.

----------


## Tatuana

[IMG][/IMG]

Это мы готовимся к викторине, посвящённой Дню студента

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Предыдущее фото - это наш техникум. 
Следущее - праздник, посвящённый 8 марта - это наш ДК[IMG][/IMG]

*Добавлено через 9 минут*
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Натник

На новогоднем празднике : конкурс для будущей Снегурочки - сделать гирлянду из готовых снежинок (нанизать и закрепить) для украшения дома Деда Мороза...



Вручение юбилейных медалей ветеранам, труженикам тыла и детям ВОВ (на фото Глава района и молодогвардейцы)



Ну, а это юмористическая программа к 8 Марта...
Новые русские бабки (только наши)...Вызвали их на поклон - Цветочек делает реверанс, а Матрена кланяется по-простому, а Цветок ей говорит: Матрен, ты неправильно кланяешься, надо "ПА" делать и показывает ей, а та берет и падает....Цветок: да не падать, Матрен, а "ПА" делать... В общем, зал "валялся", и никто не мог поверить, что это была полная импровизация...

----------


## Натник

Ой, что-то меня понесло...

А так у нас люди празднуют День хутора!





Фестиваль национальных культур в г. Пролетарске (2008), мы представляем украинскую национальность (первые поселенцы были переселенцы с Украины)







Праздник улицы... (фото не очень...сканирование)



Фестиваль национальных культур в п.Егорлык Ростовской области. Мы принимаем участие в конкурсе национальных красавиц от нашего района (незаслуженно дали 2 место)

----------


## гунька

*Натник*,
 Ух ты! Натуля, какой у вас хутор! :Ok: 

А это мы выступали на фестивале"Дружная семья"

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
[IMG]http://*********org/271004m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1079182m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Татьяна Ильинская

Посмотрите какие костюмы мы нынче сшили для фольклорной группы "Сударушка" 


*Добавлено через 14 минут*
А до этого их костюмы были вот такими


*Добавлено через 24 минуты*
Наш народный коллектив хор русской песни, в 2010 году ему исполнится 47 лет.

----------


## Рамоновна

А как они помолодели в новых костюмах! 10 лет точно сбросили!

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Конкурсная программа к 23 февраля " Рыцарь 21 века"*

[IMG]http://*********org/359471m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/387105m.jpg[/IMG]

*Участники конкурса.*

[IMG]http://*********org/366625m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/338977m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/334881m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/391200m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/369696m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Яшевна

день работников культуры Я точно по центру со своими коллегами.
[IMG]http://*********org/408903m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/436569m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## oksanagdo

кое что из фоток нашла дома))))))Выставлю что есть.
 Ансамбль "Чаборы"
День России


народный ансамбль "Подсолнухи"
Кощей готовится к выходу)))))

Леший и Гадость)

Перун и Нептун


*Добавлено через 7 минут*
Конечно, не такая красота как у вас всех, но мы будем стремиться)))))))))))

----------


## Чара

*гунька*,А из чего у вас сделано желтое такси?фанеру выпиливали или просто картон расписали?

----------


## гунька

*Чара*,



> ,А из чего у вас сделано желтое такси?фанеру выпиливали или просто картон расписали?


Брали картон из коробки от холодильника, вырезали, раскрасили и покрыли лаком, чтоб не пачкалось. Вот и все премудрости.:biggrin:

----------


## Чара

*гунька*,ну а что?хорошо смотрится со сцены...я,правда,вначале подумала-из фанеры...картон быстро ломается,к сожалению.

----------


## Чара

В конце прошлого года были на ВВЦ,в 69-том павильоне.На фото-кусочек нашей экспозиции-панно с солнышком...Это мастер-класс по народным куклам-ангелочек и зайчик-на-пальчик для посетителей выставки.Я на фото слева в очках,склонилась над столом,показываю,как крутить рождественского ангелочка.

----------


## ольга михайловна

нашей агитбригаде "Чепецкие зори" 35 лет.http://*********org/547150.jpg

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
люди добрые как вставить фото на форум?:biggrin:

----------


## Чара

ольга михайловна,о,это дата!поздравляем! :Ok:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Посмотрите на наш коллектив "Юнона". Коллектив образцовый, в этом году ему исполнилось 15 лет.


*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Наш образцовый коллектив "Юнона"


*Добавлено через 7 минут*


*Добавлено через 9 минут*


*Добавлено через 12 минут*


*Добавлено через 16 минут*
Руководитель с коллективом



*Добавлено через 18 минут*


*Добавлено через 20 минут*
Про костюмы завидовать нам не надо. Все костюмы шили родители, мы не давали ни копейки, давать в общем нечего, всё уходит на ремонт.

*Добавлено через 27 минут*


*Добавлено через 30 минут*
А вот такие очереди выстраиваются после концертов этого коллектива, чтобы подарить цветы руководителю и девочкам

----------


## Чара

*Вишенка-Владимир*,да,костюмы со вкусом сделаны.Мне хотелось бы узнать,а большой красный цветок из чего сделан и как?сами или тоже заказывали?

----------


## Натали5

Вишенка-Владимир,костюмы действительно великолепны! Ярко и позитивно! А девчонки - УМНИЧКИ! Такая от них энергетика идет!

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
Мы у себя в РДК к международному дню танца организовали фестиваль хореографических коллективов. Участвовали коллективы из 7 поселений. Все прошло очень здорово, все остались довольны! Хотела сбросить фото с мероприятий, но увы... Сколько ни читаю как да что надо сделать, и не получается!!!:frown: Совсем бестолковая, что ли?

----------


## Бирюза

Вишенка-Владимир, Ваше оформление сцены - цветок - СУПЕР!
А задник черный ?  очень здорово смотрится! БРАВО!
          А еще хочу спросит у форумчан :  у нас встал вопрос с приобретением новой одежды сцены, подскажите какие у кого идеи, а еще лучше если есть фотографии. У нас кресла в зале зеленого цвета. И есть ли в Ваших клубах "Черная комната" - черная одежда сцены.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> нас встал вопрос с приобретением новой одежды сцены, подскажите какие у кого идеи, а еще лучше если есть фотографии. У нас кресла в зале зеленого цвета. И есть ли в Ваших клубах "Черная комната" - черная одежда сцен


У нас в одном из ДК зелёные кресла, они приобрели одежду сцены зелёную с серым. Смотрится осень бледно. Самый выигрышный цвет - кремовый, на нём лучше всего просматриваются и костюмы и оформление. Чёрный кабинет нас очень выручает на КВНах, но к сожалению ему уже больше 30 лет, он весь перезашитый и расползается. Хотели купить новый, но в Москве метр чёрного бархата с пропиткой стоит 1,5 тыс, а нам нужно 420 квадратов. Думаем купить микровельвет, или байку.


> большой красный цветок из чего сделан и как?сами или тоже заказывали?


Цветок делал наш художник, их картона. Придумала оформление руководитель коллектива, а художник воплощал.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Ну, ладно, все сидят в засаде, я опять  пришла потусоваться:rolleyes:
К сожалению с праздничного концерта в ДК фото нет, просто некому было фотографировать, все были заняты, поэтому ставлю фото с повтора концерта на площади 9 мая
это мероприятие утром на площади перед ДК, танцует "Улыбка"
[IMG]http://*********ru/1144569m.jpg[/IMG]

прощание славянки

[IMG]http://*********ru/1118969m.jpg[/IMG]

для концерта взяли песни 40-х и попросили и исполнителей и аранжировщика, который делал партитуры для оркестра максимально приблизиться к звучанию того времени. Было здорово, ветераны сказали, что понастальгировали и даже до слёз.
"может правда а может и нет"
[IMG]http://*********ru/1169144m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

"Второй стрелковый батальон теперь моя семья" - потрясающая, совершенно необыкновенная песня "Моя любимая"
[IMG]http://*********ru/1116920m.jpg[/IMG]

одна из ведущих "Ты должна"
[IMG]http://*********ru/1167099m.jpg[/IMG]

"Журавли" - поёт военнослужащий, который побывал сам во многих переделках, что видно по его наградам. Поёт замечательно, многие профессионалы могут позавидовать
[IMG]http://*********ru/1149691m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

"Архангел Михаил"-этот номер мне хотелось фотографировать постоянно. Спасибо тому, кто выложил его на форум. Сняли партии, сделали партитуру для оркестра, хореографию получилось что-то грандиозное
[IMG]http://*********ru/1126139m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1155834m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1148666m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Синий платочек
[IMG]http://*********ru/1145594m.jpg[/IMG]

"Так-так-так говорит пулемётчик, так-так так, говорит пулемёт" - песня "Два Максима"
[IMG]http://*********ru/1135354m.jpg[/IMG]

"Вишенка" - красноармейские частушки
[IMG]http://*********ru/1116922m.jpg[/IMG]

Наш хор ветеранов - "Хотят ли русские войны"

[IMG]http://*********ru/1173245m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Ну и окрестности праздника. Это памятник, на который каждый юный владимирец считает своим долгом залезть. И я там был  :Oj: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/1165053m.jpg[/IMG]

благодарные зрители

[IMG]http://*********ru/1156861m.jpg[/IMG]

Успенский собор (12 век)с одной стороны площади
[IMG]http://*********ru/1131261m.jpg[/IMG]

И Дом офицеров, бывшее дворянское собрание (18 век) - с другой
[IMG]http://*********ru/1118973m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Victorya

Ой, девчонки, НАКОНЕЦ-ТО форум заработал!!! :Ok: 
Хочу поделиться фотовпечатлениями прошедших праздников. 9 мая после основных событий на главных площадках города, мы уехали в старую почти совершенно заброшенную деревню, где осталась небольшая горстка местных жителей. В этой деревне есть захоронение советских воинов, имена многих из которых неизвестны, и все эти годы поисковый отряд разыскивает родственников похороненных там солдат.  Накануне Дня Победы установили имя одного сержанта и нашли его родственников, и вот на праздник приехали издалека две дочери солдата, внучка и правнучка. Родные приехали из Архангельской и Кировской области.
Открыли торжественный митинг работники местного СДК

[IMG]http://*********ru/1199830m.jpg[/IMG]

Школьники из соседнего села подготовили литературно-музыкальную композицию

[IMG]http://*********ru/1188566m.jpg[/IMG]

Приехавшим родственникам передали в гильзах от снарядов землю с места захоронения их отца, деда и прадеда...

[IMG]http://*********ru/1180374m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Victorya

Потом родные возложили цветы к подножию обелиска

[IMG]http://*********ru/1243881m.jpg[/IMG]

Все присутствующие искренне поздравили последнего ветерана войны, оставшегося в живых в этой деревне

[IMG]http://*********ru/1233641m.jpg[/IMG]

Вот так выглядит обелиск у места захоронения погибших воинов

[IMG]http://*********ru/1225449m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Victorya

В знак благодарности ветеранам войны и как трепетный символ мира, дети выпустили в небо белоснежных голубей

[IMG]http://*********ru/1217257m.jpg[/IMG]

Деревня, в которой мы побывали на этом митинге затеряна в живописнейшем месте нашего района. Она стоит на высоком берегу в прошлом довольно полноводной реки Сейм. Глава местного сельского совета очень неравнодушный к людям человек, а эти места просто пропитаны историей. По некоторым источникам здесь, в деревне Асмолово являлся сам Николай Угодник, а с середины 16 века по 1928 год в центре деревни (на месте обретения иконы Николая Угодника) стояла церковь, где эта икона и хранилась, после разрушения церкви икону переправили в Свято-Никольский монастырь (расположенный в нашем городе). И вот теперь, на месте, где стояла церковь, в день вешнего Николы, освятили поклонный крест, и крестным ходом доставили ту самую икону, которая хранилась здесь издревле. По этому случаю прибыло достаточно большое (для нынешних мест) количество христианских паломников их Москвы, Белгорода и Курска. 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1209065m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1202921m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алла и Александр

Ну вот, теперь и я немного расскажу о наших мероприятиях ко Дню Победы. Запланировано их было много, что обычно у нас и бывает в эти дни. Правда немного изменили традиции и не стали проводить отдельно праздничный концерт. Все номера исполнялись на народном гулянье вечером  9 мая. 
Итак, по порядку. Праздники начались с конкурса патриотической песни "Гвоздики Отечества" Его проводила наша средняя школа на нашей сцене.

[IMG]http://*********ru/1296822m.jpg[/IMG] 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1301942m.jpg[/IMG] 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1266102m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1254838m.jpg[/IMG]

6 мая у нас традиционно проходит смотр строя и песни. 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1310153m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1300937m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1279433m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1282505m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1264073m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алла и Александр

8 мая впервые мы в нашем поселении провели Велопробег Памяти между двумя поселками Белозеоный и Юловский. Расстоянии между ними 25 км. Участвовали школьники двух наших школ 5- 9 классов. Надо сказать, что ребята с поставленной задачей справились успешно. Впечатлений у них хватит надолго.

[IMG]http://*********ru/http://forum.in-ku.com/newreply.php?do=postreply&t=1295501294792m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1278408m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1265099m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1273291m.jpg[/IMG]

В п. Юловском наших спортсменов ждали ребята местной школы. Была устроена торжественная встреча.  После пробега - ребята возложили  гирлянду Славы к памятнику погибшим воинам.

[IMG]http://*********ru/1304008m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1249736m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Цинториончик

Клёвые футболочки! Сами заказывали или область постралась?

----------


## Чара

дравствуйте всем!
Хочу показать,как мы  отмечали День рождения студенческого кукольного теара.

----------


## Чара

Продолжение.Куклы и перчаточные и ростовые-все из папье-маше моей работы.

----------


## Чара

Были и игры  детьми и хороводы.





Ну вот и все фотографии.:smile:

----------


## Чара

*Алла и Александр*,
 День победы-серьезно подготовились.

----------


## Чара

*Victorya*,большую работу проделали.Интересные фотографии получились.

----------


## Алисочка

> Добрый вечер! Впервые в этом разделе. Обращаюсь за помощью. 
> 31 мая - Всемирный день Блондинок!
> Мне совершенно случайно предложили поучаствовать в организации и проведении. Так как сама блондинка, то идея очень понравилась. А теперь не знаю что и делать. Ни разу не работала на открытой площадки и что делать с гостями которыми приходят в парк аттракционов.


Спешу доложить - Всемирный день Блондинок прошел. И прошел очень удачно. Конечно, были недочеты и нюансы, которые в следующий раз обязательно учтем. 
Кому будет интересно, с удовольствием отвечу на все вопросы. а пока несколько фото с нашего парада и самого праздника

*Наши Блондинки с флагом GoBlonde*


*Парад Блондинок по городу*


*Это Блондинки уже на сцене парка*


*Участницы парада и акции "Блондинки против никотина"*

----------


## Victorya

Девчонки, спасибо всем, кто заходит в эту темку! Выставляю на ваш суд ещё один фотоотчет о поездке моего коллектива в соседний регион, куда наш пригласили на фольклорный праздник "Троицкие хороводы". Коллектив у нас маленький, в чем есть свои плюсы очень мобильный...

Приехали где-то за час до начала праздника, успели осмотреться на местности и сфотографироваться на фоне местного дома культуры (кстати для поселка очень даже приличного):

[IMG]http://*********ru/1353204m.jpg[/IMG]

Фрагмент торжественного открытия праздника: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1336820m.jpg[/IMG]

Так как праздник был фактически на Троицу. то вполне уместным был небольшой крестный ход с иконой местного храма:

[IMG]http://*********ru/1330676m.jpg[/IMG]

и окропление всех гостей и участников праздника исцеляющей святой водой:

[IMG]http://*********ru/1373687m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Victorya

Всех гостей и коллективы угостили душистым хлебом-солью:

[IMG]http://*********ru/1348087m.jpg[/IMG]

Неизменная традиция - Троицкие хороводы:

[IMG]http://*********ru/1340919m.jpg[/IMG]

Торжественно подняли флаг праздника:

[IMG]http://*********ru/1343991m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Victorya

Затем предоставили сцену гостям праздника, наш ансамбль:

[IMG]http://*********ru/1366519m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1352183m.jpg[/IMG]

После выступления мы ещё побродили в поисках местных достопримечательностей:

[IMG]http://*********ru/1356279m.jpg[/IMG]

После насыщенного событиями дня отправились в обратный путь, путь был неблизким, поэтому останавливались в дороге:

[IMG]http://*********ru/1324532m.jpg[/IMG]

В процессе остановки успела сфотографировать участников дорожного движения на международной трассе "Москва - Киев" 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1332724m.jpg[/IMG]

В общем поездка удалась на славу!

----------


## Victorya

По-моему в этой темке тусуюсь я одна!:rolleyes: Конечно, задвинули в самый дальний ящик - фиг найдешь...:rolleyes:

----------


## Чара

Victorya,ну не одна тусуетесь.А вот то,что задвинули нас фиг знает куда да еще с такими вот фотографиями-это точно обидно.Обычно на всех сайтах материалы с фотографиями -самые смотрибельные и популярные.А у тут наоборот.

----------


## Victorya

> Обычно на всех сайтах материалы с фотографиями -самые смотрибельные и популярные.


Согласна... Также соглашусь с тем, что искать фотографии организации и проведения мероприятий в теме "Оформительский практикум" вряд ли кто-то будет...
Поэтому нашла зрителей в другой теме:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=125891&page=13
 :Aga:

----------


## Гульнур

У нас недавно прошел праздник, 360 летие села. Выставляю фрагменты:
Началось все с шествия 
[IMG]http://*********ru/1423949m.jpg[/IMG]

Открытие праздника
[IMG]http://*********ru/1403469m.jpg[/IMG]

Выступление х/с
[IMG]http://*********ru/1408589m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1435212m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1440332m.jpg[/IMG]

Были разные состязания. В том числе лазание на вертикальный столб, высотой 18 метров
[IMG]http://*********ru/1391181m.jpg[/IMG]
Наклонный шест
[IMG]http://*********ru/1387084m.jpg[/IMG]
Бум
[IMG]http://*********ru/1424972m.jpg[/IMG]

Гости праздника
[IMG]http://*********ru/1410636m.jpg[/IMG]
Награждение участников конкурсов
[IMG]http://*********ru/1405516m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Яшевна

А мы провели " Ивана Купала"
[IMG]http://*********ru/1385066m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Victorya

И в продолжение темы праздника Ивана Купала...

[IMG]http://*********ru/1458636m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1446348m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1504719m.jpg[/IMG]

Для тех, кто зарегистрирован "В Контакте" ссылка на полный фотоотчет с праздника, там более 40 фотографий...
http://vkontakte.ru/album-12124749_113457397

----------


## Фуксия

Выставляю на ваш суд фото своих мероприятий. Игровая программа "Школа индейцев"

----------


## Фуксия

А вот праздник Нептуна

----------


## Фуксия

Концерт "Минута Славы" Ведущие Баба-яга и Чертиха

----------


## Фуксия

А вот районный фестиваль танцевальных коллективов "На балу у Терпсихоры"

----------


## Фуксия

Вот фото с концерта "Рождественский сувенир"

----------


## Фуксия



----------


## Фуксия



----------


## Фуксия



----------


## Фуксия

А вот фрагмент из традиционно проводимых.... Проводы зимы.

----------


## Tatuana

Это у нас был выпускной в техникуме. Выпускались автомеханики, чтоб было понятно, к чему тут машина :biggrin:
[IMG]http://*********ru/1480605m.png[/IMG]

----------


## Алла и Александр

Я сегодня получила две фотокниги, которые сделала по праздникам ко дню Победы. Это Велопробег Памяти и Митинг 9 мая.

Их можно посмотреть здесь. и здесь

Очень понравилось качество печати. Бумага плотная. Цвета - замечательные.

----------


## Skadi

*Фуксия*,
Красиво как у вас оформлена "новогодняя" сцена, "сельская глубинка"  :Ok: 
Очень понравилось! :smile: :flower:

----------


## Алла и Александр

Вчера провели Праздник Урожая. Вот несколько фотографий с праздника.

[IMG]http://*********org/599212m.jpg[/IMG] 

[IMG]http://*********org/617647m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/592044m.jpg[/IMG] 

[IMG]http://*********org/639125m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/651438m.jpg[/IMG] 

[IMG]http://*********org/593071m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Чара

*Алла и Александр*,
 ну молодцы,что еще сказать?

----------


## elen73leukhina

http://*********org/596003.jpg Наша сцена на площади в День России

----------


## Бирюза

> Наша сцена на площади в День России


Мне очень понравилось! Здорово! Только цветы бы я сделала - ромашками.... "ромашковая Русь"....

А вот  тент зеленый - сверху натягиваете, он самошитый? Замечательная идея: каждый раз можно натягивать тент другого цвета или сшить разноцветный к каждому празднику по своей тематике. Я так поняла, что каркас стоит стационарно, а к мероприятияю его обтягивают.

----------


## Алла и Александр

Праздник Нептуна.

[IMG]http://*********ru/1517665m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1545326m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1526894m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1560672m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1561696m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1529966m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1542241m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1533025m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Елена Шитикова

ЗОЛОТОЕ РУНО
[IMG]http://*********ru/1519519.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1562527m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Елена Шитикова

[IMG]http://*********ru/1510289m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1567632m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Елена Шитикова

1 июня ПИРАТСКИЙ ПРАЗДНИК
[IMG]http://*********ru/1552272m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1549200m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Елена Шитикова

Это Масленица в этом году.  Само мероприятие проводили в зале из-за ужасной погоды, а Масленицу сжигали на улице
[IMG]http://*********ru/1518422m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1516374m.jpg[/IMG]

Это мы перед сжиганием узелки с желаниями завязываем, такой весёлый и трогательный обычай! 
[IMG]http://*********ru/1520470m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## orsia

Про парад невест: проводился в этом году у нас в городе впервые. Платья у невест были свои (причем по записи, 100 чел, мест не хватило). Букеты предоставляли салоны букетов (им, соответственно, реклама), 50 невест получили бесплатный макияж, 50 - бесплатные  прически. Потом был непосредственно парад, фотосессии, концерт. А в конце концов дискотека в одом из DJкафе города.
Потом невесты бросали одновременно букет со сцены. Невесты в восторге были.
Форма заявки на участие в качестве "невесты" в Первом Фестивале Невест в Тамбове: 
1. Фамилия Имя Отчество 
2. Дата свадьбы 
3. Контактный телефон (а лучше несколько) 
4. Электронный адрес, icq (если есть) 
5. Краткий ответ на вопрос: "Почему я хочу принять участие в Первом Фестивале Невест в Тамбове?"
+ каждая невеста прикладывала 2 фотографии в полный рост в свадебном платье и портрет
 ВОт примерно что получилось: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/1601837.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## orsia

[IMG]http://*********ru/1588525.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## orsia

невесты около ЗАГСа
[IMG]http://*********ru/1573165.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## orsia

[IMG]http://*********ru/1637676.jpg[/IMG]
невесты около моста влюбенных
[IMG]http://*********ru/1635628.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## orsia

[IMG]http://*********ru/1622316.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1629484.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## orsia

невесты на Набережной
[IMG]http://*********ru/1616172.jpg[/IMG]
дефиле невест
[IMG]http://*********ru/1614124.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## orsia

[IMG]http://*********ru/1619244.jpg[/IMG]
невесты по дороге на парад
[IMG]http://*********ru/1609004.jpg[/IMG]
это эллементы общего танца невест

----------


## orsia

[IMG]http://*********ru/1612076.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1600812.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алла и Александр

Наша вокальная группа "Девчата"

[img]http://*********ru/1653378m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********ru/1652354m.jpg[/img]

----------


## elen73leukhina

> Мне очень понравилось! Здорово! Только цветы бы я сделала - ромашками.... "ромашковая Русь"....
> 
> А вот  тент зеленый - сверху натягиваете, он самошитый? Замечательная идея: каждый раз можно натягивать тент другого цвета или сшить разноцветный к каждому празднику по своей тематике. Я так поняла, что каркас стоит стационарно, а к мероприятияю его обтягивают.


Да, каркас у нас стационарный. А насчёт ромашек-делали исходя из материальных возможностей. Как всегда на оформление денег нет. :Aga:

----------


## Рамоновна

Наши дети на концерте-закрытии сезона ЯРМАРКА ТАЛАНТОВ

[IMG]http://*********ru/1656406m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1654358m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1652310m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1640022m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1684072m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1665640m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1669736m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1661544m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1649256m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## гунька

[IMG]http://*********ru/1745834m.jpg[/IMG]
Это наш день города. Вот такой каравай я сварганила....долго мучилась, но все же сделала.:biggrin:
[IMG]http://*********ru/1738666m.jpg[/IMG]
на сцене-наш фольклорный кол-в "Цвет лазоревый" .Ребятишки-просто умнички!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1728426m.jpg[/IMG]
А это наша ЗДС-кланяется гостям именитым...
[IMG]http://*********ru/1714090m.jpg[/IMG]
гусарочки наши, выносили на сцену флаги. А это они отдыхают после трудов праведных...
[IMG]http://*********ru/1711018m.jpg[/IMG]
Аленушка Макаренко-талантливейшая девчонка!!! Голос-хоть сейчас на большую сцену. А подтанцовывают ей девчушки из кол-ва "Жемчужина"
[IMG]http://*********ru/1767341m.jpg[/IMG]
Вот такие крошечки танцут у нас!

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1740717m.jpg[/IMG]
танцевальный коллектив "Ассорти"- участники всех наших концертов.
[IMG]http://*********ru/1735597m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1724333m.jpg[/IMG]
Они же, только теперь в образе горячих испаночек.

----------


## гунька

Эк меня сегодня разобрало на фотки....

Это наш духовой маленький оркестрик.
[IMG]http://*********ru/1749921m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1730465m.jpg[/IMG]
а это девчонки из драмкружка- "А зори здесь тихие" ставили на день памяти и скорби.
[IMG]http://*********ru/1726369m.jpg[/IMG]
Я-многоликая Война...
А это день города. Я и наша Валя-зам.директора-певица и просто отличная девчонка!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1765280m.jpg[/IMG]
А это я....такая хуууденькая:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
[IMG]http://*********ru/1752992m.jpg[/IMG]
День Молодежи. Девчонки-проводницы.
[IMG]http://*********ru/1742752m.jpg[/IMG]
Остановка на бразильском карнавале. Зажигаем!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1723296m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## гунька

Девчушки из танцевального коллектива "Лучики солнца"
[IMG]http://*********ru/1718176m.jpg[/IMG]
Талантливейший семейный дуэт, Наталья и Алена Макаренко
[IMG]http://*********ru/1709984m.jpg[/IMG]
На улице плюс 30 -а у нас Деды Морозы по сцене рассекают! Заблудились на рельсах...
[IMG]http://*********ru/1754019m.jpg[/IMG]
Красотки кабаре "А-ля-руссиш"
[IMG]http://*********ru/1752995m.jpg[/IMG]
Сельские клубы в ударе!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1744803m.jpg[/IMG]
поем....
[IMG]http://*********ru/1736611m.jpg[/IMG]

Уффф....устала фотки загружать...на сегодня хватит.:biggrin:

----------


## wert266

Леночка, сильная у вас художественная самодеятельность!!! Сколько человек?

----------


## Таня Л

Кое-что с нашего Дня города. Фото не очень, мама моя фотографировала, а она ещё тот фоторепортер:smile:
Это наша площадь, сцена, если присмотреться, то на сцене даже видно меня:biggrin:


наш как мы его назвали "Пролог", смысл - Вольская земля красива в любое время года. 



А это "колесо истории" - рыбаки, с которых все началось, Екатерина, которая подписала указ о переименовании села в город, советский период и наше время, по фото понять можно только тем, кто это видел вживую


И еще немного: городу-230, город-хлебосольный, город-трудовых династий, город-сказка, город-сад

----------


## Таня Л

Наш парад колясок:

----------


## Таня Л

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
А это - ГОРОД-ПРАЗДНИК. (Тортик мы "пекли" до двух ночи накануне праздника, слева от тортика мой Мишка)





Ну вот как-то так, конечно, здесь далеко не все, торжественная часть и костюмированное шествие на центральной площади длилось где-то около двух часов, потом действо перешло на центральную улицу города, в скверы и парки. Было интересно - выставки, тантамарески, игровые площадки для детей и взрослых, но мой "фотограф" категорически отказалась работать и ушла с папой отдыхать, сфоткала ещё мимоходом моё учреждение, мы как раз готовились к проведению концертной программы. Вот тут я работаю

----------


## Irenka-da

Замечательный, яркий праздник, даже судя по этим фотографиям и масштабно (что я очень люблю). Спасибо! 
 А с фотографами и у нас часто бывают проблемы, штатные - работают "а бы как" :eek:, платные - фотографируют kuku, но их постоянно нужно контролировать, хотя заранее весь процесс проговаривается и выдается план - программа, да и честно говоря, администрация не часто идет на такие траты, а так хочется иметь свою фонотеку и видеотеку по мероприятиям. Бум стараться дальше.

----------


## АлексейФ

Здравствуйте, хочу поделиться с вами своей работой.
Любительский театр "Шутиха": "Без вины виноватые", А.Н.Островский.

[IMG]http://*********ru/1836010m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1887212m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1898479m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1900526m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1847278m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ира10

Очень классные фото с Дня города. Молодцы!!! И мероприятия наверное проведены на высшем уровне! А у нас в этом году в связи с обстановкой и ураганом Дня города даже не было(это в КБР). Беда...

----------


## Гумочка

Первый пробный "блин". Пытаюсь загрузить фото Новый год-2010.

http://*********org/816281.jpg

Ура!!! Продолжаем-с...
http://*********org/806040.jpg
http://*********org/843931.jpg  А я Снегурка... (правда, тощая какая-то...)
http://*********org/823451.jpg  Наш маленький коллектив и мой сыночек Сашенька на руках у Деда Мороза
http://*********org/797851.jpg Вот как бы так...

----------


## гунька

А я вот такую избушку смастерила на выставку...
[IMG]http://*********ru/2026627m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/2002053m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## гунька

и еще кукол....правда, муж мой их "крокодилами" обзывает. :Aga:  :Grin: Ну первый раз такие делала, простительно...

[IMG]http://*********ru/1981573m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1972357m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/2025604m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2015364m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/2014340m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/2002052m.jpg[/IMG][URL=http://*********ru/1990788.htm][IMG]http://*********ru/2014343m.jpg[/IMG]
И дружеских шаржиков нарисовала.....вот что значит, долго на больничном сидеть. Чем только не займешься от безделья!
[IMG]http://*********ru/1987716m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## вокся

ой, какие классные))))  :Tender:

----------


## Victorya

*гунька*, Алёна, ты такая умница и рукодельница! Не перестаю удивляться твоим бесконечным талантам!!!

----------


## Гульнур

Алёна! Какая красота! Ты у нас мастерица на все руки! :Ok:  :Aga:  :Ok:

----------


## oksanagdo

*гунька*, Какая прелесть)))))))))))))

----------


## lesyanew

*гунька*, красота!!! Прелесть!!! Очень понравилось!!! Из чего это все чудо? Особенно куклы.

----------


## гунька

*lesyanew*, 



> Из чего это все чудо? Особенно куклы.


Ты не поверишь, но из обычных колготок, :Taunt: набитых синтепоном!

----------


## Алла и Александр

Наши девочки-танцоры. 

[IMG]http://*********org/956806m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Гульнур

Это оформление сцены отчетного концерта "ярмарка талантов"

----------


## Гульнур

а это я с дочкой

----------


## гунька

*Гульнур*, 
Классно! Красивая сцена!

----------


## Гульнур

спасибо большое Леночка!!!

----------


## Чара

У нас в институте в ноябре прошло посвящение в студенты.Само посвящение я не ставила-это была работа другого режиссера. И,кстати,очень хорошего.Зато моими были ростовые куклы-профессор и профессорша.Они выставляли оценки группам студентов по факультетам...Прошу заценить.Само действо происходило на сцене местного кинотеатра.

----------


## Скибыч

Елы-палы...изменили интерфейс - спасибок нет...Всем огромное спасибо за фото. Молодцы!!!

----------


## гунька

Это мой конкурс "Самый классный классный"

Король Воспитание с Королевой Улыбкой, спорили...спорили....
[IMG]http://*********ru/2081258m.jpg[/IMG]
Это одна из конкурсанток.
[IMG]http://*********ru/2064874m.jpg[/IMG]

Талантливейшая учительница и прекрасный человек!
[IMG]http://*********ru/2059754m.jpg[/IMG]

Она же со своими любимыми детками.

[IMG]http://*********ru/2061802m.jpg[/IMG]

а поёт как!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/2043370m.jpg[/IMG]

Очень грамотный литератор и артистка! Сыграть сможет всё!

[IMG]http://*********ru/2034154m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/2087405m.jpg[/IMG]

Вот это троица! Справа-завуч и по совместительству моя любимая подруга.
[IMG]http://*********ru/2080237m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## гунька

Поющая троица педагогов.

[IMG]http://*********ru/2037229m.jpg[/IMG]

Азарт!!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/2072044m.jpg[/IMG]

Пусть-ка учителя побудут в детской шкуре и сдадут ЕГЭ!

[IMG]http://*********ru/2063852m.jpg[/IMG]

А это палка-развлекалка в учительском исполнении! Было классно!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/2040300m.jpg[/IMG]

Король воспитание со своей дочуркой. Никакого сладу....

[IMG]http://*********ru/2032108m.jpg[/IMG]

Конкурс со зрителями. Даже директор школы не выдержала и вышла на сцену играть.

[IMG]http://*********ru/2091503m.jpg[/IMG]

победительница, самая классная Ирина Захарова!

[IMG]http://*********ru/2085359m.jpg[/IMG]

Вот они, самые смелые, самые мудрые, самые добрые!! Наши конкурсантки во всей красе!

[IMG]http://*********ru/2080239m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Натник

Умница Алена! Все классно - фотки, участницы, а сценарий особенно! Молодец! :Aga:  :Ok:  :Thank You:  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Чара

Ау меня пока фотографий нет,новсе смотрим сюжет по ТВ-про проводы елки из Подмосковья в Кремль,в Москву.Там наши студенты в качестве массовки и мои куклы бегают и маски...не знаю,что вырежут,а что оставят,но  все равно приятно...

----------


## Гульнур

Алена, какие хорошие фотки. Сразу видно, что было очень хорошее мероприятие!!!

----------


## Бяшшшка

http://content.foto.mail.ru/mail/bar-anchik/24/i-41.jpg
65 годовщина Победы.
http://content.foto.mail.ru/mail/bar-anchik/24/i-91.jpg
Диалог Войны и Победы
http://content.foto.mail.ru/mail/bar-anchik/24/i-25.jpg
 "Дети солнца"

----------


## Бяшшшка

Новогодние поздравления              [url]http://content.foto.mail.ru/mail/bar-anchik/_myphoto/i-472.jpg[/
Масленица         http://cs891.vkontakte.ru/u21307350/105019439/x_c7037ca9.jpg
 День села http://cs4382.vkontakte.ru/u21307350/118488351/x_2e58ce8c.jpg
http://cs10326.vkontakte.ru/u21307350/110373944/x_656c832e.jpg
Концерт  в клубе http://cs4743.vkontakte.ru/u16627758/106860993/x_70081d17.jpg

----------


## Бяшшшка

Наши детки, День проселка 2010

Юбилей клуба.


Масленица

Масленица

День Победы

Хор Ветеранов ( 9 МАЯ 2010)

----------


## Чара

А мы побывали со студентами 9 декабря на благотворительном мероприятии,организованном РГСУ,Международным объединением авторов кукол(была выставка),благотворительным фондом "Росийская семья"и РГСУ.
Художники и мастера по куклам проводили мастер-класс для детей из многодетных семей и детей-инвалидов.
Меня пригласили провести мастер-класс по народной обережной кукле.Я и студенты делали зайчика-на -пальчик,куватку,рожденственского ангела,и вырезали с детьми маски из бумаги.
А так как мастер-классов было несколько,то студенты побежали ще к С.Масленниковой,которая проводила МК по сухому валянию из шерсти.
Сейчас выложу часть фотографий,завтра добавлю.

----------


## АлексейФ

Представляю фотографии с районного конкурса "Мама-2010"

Сценарий: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post3886757

[IMG]http://*********org/1034398m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/1014942m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/996510m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/1033361m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/1030289m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## гунька

*АлексейФ*, 



> Представляю фотографии с районного конкурса "Мама-2010"


лёш, спасибо! И сценарий совсем неплохой! Классно!!! А из чего вы такую суперскую Жар-птицу сотворили? Хочууууу такую же сделать!!!!

----------


## АлексейФ

> А из чего вы такую суперскую Жар-птицу сотворили?


Алена, это утиплитель, продается в хозяйственных магазинах или в стройматериалах. Одна строна у него серебристая, блестящая,  вторая - белая пористая.
Птицу изготовил наш замечательный художник В.Ф.Баринов. Еще хотели, чтобы она на яблоне сидела и надпись "Мама=2010", но не было денег и времени.

----------


## Натник

> А из чего вы такую суперскую Жар-птицу сотворили?


 Да, птица обалденная!!!

*АлексейФ*, Спасибо!  :Thank You2:

----------


## Чара

> Ау меня пока фотографий нет,новсе смотрим сюжет по ТВ-про проводы елки из Подмосковья в Кремль,в Москву.Там наши студенты в качестве массовки и мои куклы бегают и маски...не знаю,что вырежут,а что оставят,но  все равно приятно...




Вот 2 фотки с мероприятия.

----------


## Чара

> Алена, это утиплитель, продается в хозяйственных магазинах или в стройматериалах. Одна строна у него серебристая, блестящая,  вторая - белая пористая.
> Птицу изготовил наш замечательный художник В.Ф.Баринов. Еще хотели, чтобы она на яблоне сидела и надпись "Мама=2010", но не было денег и времени.


А где птица-то?все видят,а я почему-то нет.

----------


## Чара

День кукол в Семейной гостиной РГСУ-благотворитльное мероприятие(продолжение)

----------


## Гульнур

> А где птица-то?все видят,а я почему-то нет.


Так птица прямо по центру, ее невозможно не увидеть. Такая красота!!!!!!

----------


## Чара

> Так птица прямо по центру, ее невозможно не увидеть. Такая красота!!!!!!


А,просто у меня в прошлый раз не все фотки открылись!да,классная птица.

----------


## Гульнур

у нас сегодня была Новогодняя елка для тех, кому за 50..
Это девочки подарили песню.



и  танец
[URL=http://radikal.ru/F/s012.radikal.ru/i321/1012/4c/a4e3af525d1f.jpg.html][/

----------


## Гульнур

а это наши главные персонажи

----------


## Фуксия

Ну вот и я маленько выставлюсь, это елки в детском саду.Это в яслях.

----------


## Фуксия

Это новый год в старшей группе

----------


## Фуксия

Продолжение

----------


## Натник

Фотоотчет по музыкальной сказке "Золушка", автор Алёна-Гунька. Спасибо Аленка!!!! :Ok:  :Aga: 

Мачеха с Золушкой



Дочки Мачехи


Король с мачехой


Заморские девчата


Король с дочками мачехи


Золушка с принцем

----------


## oksanagdo

Девочки, замечательные фотографии, браво))))))
А вот наше оформление зала к Новому году. ООООчень устали резать снежинки, но это того стоило)))))


Вот наша сцена

А вот так смотрится в темноте при неонах

----------


## Суперстар

Наш новогодний зал. Пытаюсь загрузить фото и все не получается.[IMG][/IMG]
Посмотрите на наш зал и обратите внимание на наш дождик. Мы сделали его лет 10 назад. На блестящую металлическую ленточку повесили   дождик  и закрепили его скотчем. И теперь каждый год, 31 числа... :Derisive: достаем все из своих закромов и вешаем на потолок. Красиво, нарядно. Совсем несложно приготовить. Я думаю, что можно и на проволоку и на леску

----------


## Суперстар

А вот еще украшение из ваты, самодельное. Смотрится очень хорошо. На основу наклеивается вата, потом все аккуратно распушается (кропотливая работа) и получается такое чудо. Это у нас есть такая рукодельница, у меня лично не хватило бы терпения.
[IMG][/IMG]
А вот еще дожик поближе.
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Натник

> А вот еще украшение из ваты, самодельное


АААА,*Суперстар*, картинки нет... :Tu:

----------


## Суперстар

Исправляюсь
[IMG][/IMG]


2 зайчика - мальчик и девочка были. А елка на стене тоже самодельная. На ватман степлером прикрепили  зеленые гирлянды (нет, они как-то по другому называются) ленточки, игрушки и вышло очень интересно

----------


## Гульнур

Очень красивое оформление!!!!!

----------


## Бирюза

НАШЕ ПРЕДСТАВЛЕНИЕ  " С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ, ЛУНТИК " ( сценарий выставила в теме "Новый год")

----------


## Victorya

*Бирюза*, красиво! Жаль в этой теме спасибок нет!

----------


## Бирюза

Костюмы все шьем сами

----------


## Суперстар

> Костюмы все шьем сами


Очень костюм елки понравился!А можно рассказать как он шился?принцип?
Да, вообще, все молодцы! Еще один Новый год прошел!

----------


## Совмари

новый год у нас во дворце творчества..вот некоторые фото со спектакля

----------


## Бирюза

> Очень костюм елки понравился!А можно рассказать как он шился?принцип?
> Да, вообще, все молодцы! Еще один Новый год прошел!


Всё гениальное очень просто - костюм Ёлки сама Настя ( исполнительница роли и придумала) Это круги толстого поролона с отверстием для натягивания на себя, поролон окрашен зеленой гуашью, а сверху , иголочками с шариками,закреплена обыкновенная елочная мишура, только она не блестящая,а матовая такого замечательного зеленого цвета. 
Получилось как настоящая елочная зелень.

----------


## Алла и Александр

А это наш Новый год. 

[IMG]http://*********ru/2033343m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/2042558m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/2093745m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Натник

> Всё гениальное очень просто


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Суперстар

> Получилось как настоящая елочная зелень.


 :Yes4:   жаль, что нет  спасибок!  :flower:

----------


## лариса львовна

Бирюза!Ёлочку такую же сделаю на следующий год обязательно.Костюм суперский!!! Украшений немного на неё и класс!!! Ничего если идеей воспользуюсь? :Blush2:

----------


## лариса львовна

[IMG]http://*********ru/2161010m.png[/IMG]

----------


## лариса львовна

[IMG]http://*********ru/2148725m.png[/IMG]

----------


## лариса львовна

[IMG]http://*********ru/2130292m.png[/IMG]
детей мало(их практически нет) :Aga:  но люблю с ними работать

----------


## sergeiivanovits

Очень даже интересный сценарий. Проблемы у нас  одни и те же , постараюсь показать ,что у нас получилось на 1 июня .

----------


## Бирюза

> Бирюза!Ёлочку такую же сделаю на следующий год обязательно.Костюм суперский!!! Украшений немного на неё и класс!!! Ничего если идеей воспользуюсь?


Лариса, дорогая, я только ЗА! Для этого мы все здесь на форуме и собираемся,чтобы поделиться своими идеями и успехами. От всей души желаю всем  удачи, и я очень рада что наши задумки кому-то пригодятся! :049:

----------


## АлексейФ

*Бирюза*, 
*Совмари*, 
интересные работы,спасибо!

----------


## АлексейФ

Фото со спектакля театра "ШУТИХА" , декабрь 2010 г.
Сценарий взят на форуме: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2531436. Спасибо Varvare.

[IMG]http://*********net/331431m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/382625m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/334497m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/365216m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/350880m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/373410m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/359077m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/390820m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/331428m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## гунька

Это наш конкурс для старшеклассников "Солдатушки-бравы ребятушки".

[IMG]http://*********net/417451m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/395947m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/453290m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/458410m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ajnbybz

Всем здрасте. Хочу тоже поделится своими фотками. Это 1 сентября и Сказка новогодняя.
[IMG]http://*********net/517236m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/520308m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/514164m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/500852m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Леди N



----------


## Zabanka

До чего все красиво и интересно!

----------


## Zabanka

Пробую тоже вставить.
Снеговики!
[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2367559.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Zabanka

Снеговики

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2402374.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

Новый год 2010-2011

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2409560.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2418779.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2399323.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

САБАНТУЙ

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2391131.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2372699.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Zabanka*, 
А вы фото своего ДК можете выставить? Смотрю я на ваше фойе, и понимаю, что у нас такое же  :Grin:

----------


## Zabanka

ДК на вид шикарный))) но такой он не функциональный. Кабинетов мало. Раньше был кинозал, сами передали в малый зал с небольшой сценой. По проекту был один! туалет на втором этаже. Сейчас туалеты у нас в подвале. В прошлом году была какая то комиссия с КУМИ, потом кучу документов писали....а почему мы сделали самостоятельно туалеты)))) Хотя это произошло еще  советские времена.
[IMG]http://*********ru/2366416.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Леди N



----------


## Леди N



----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Zabanka*, 
Действительно, у нас такой-же ДК. Только жёлтенький, и без дядечки перед входом. Да, помещений маловато, согласна, очень много проходных. А туалеты мы тоже перенесли, только на 1 этаж.

----------


## Zabanka

Слева раньше на втором спортзал, сейчас танцкласс, под ним отдали помещение в аренду-бар.Справа на первом отдали в аренду музыкальной школе (раньше библиотека была), на втором-малый зал (был кинозал). Громадное фойе и большой зал))) Видно один проект)) Дядечку коммунисты не дают снести((( И тоже до этого был желтый! Сейчас (года три назад) в персиковый перекрасили.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Zabanka*, 
Да-да, а мы спортзал в малый зал переделали, а в другом крыле - танцзал с небольшой сценой. Знаю, что такие-же ДК в Дзержинске (Нижегородская обл) и Смоленске. А мы никому не отдаём помещения - самим не хватает, единственное - на первом  справа - библиотека, никак отнеё отделаться не можем. И читателей нет, и убрать не дают.
 Я выставляла фото нашего ДК в беседке, и зал, и помещения.
Мне так всегда хотелось посмотреть на ДК такой же,как у нас - что было, что переделалось. Нам ДК после перестройки достался практически без докусентов - ни планов. ни чертежей. Самый ранний план - 85 года. Всё было утеряно.Так что, где проходит водопровод  и электрика - ищем методом тыка.

----------


## Ольга А.М.

Здравствуйте!Зарегистрировалась давно,но так получилось,что долго не заходила,а сейчас захожу во все темы по порядку,чтобы заново осмотреться и познакомиться.Тоже хочется показать наши родные стены,нашу сцену.Итак,Районный Дом Культуры.Крыльцо,очень удобно на больших мероприятиях здесь играет наш духовой оркестр. Это фойе,втрой этаж с дискотекой аварийный,поэтому здесь проводим детские игровые и пытаемся наладить вечера отдыха,выносим столы.Белая дверь справа вход в зал.На НГ здесь ставим елку. А вот мы в зале.На прошлой неделе был отчет главы поселения,шустро меняли в люстрах лампы,опускается только большая,теперь в ней стоят экономки,и она вся белая,а эти так и остались грязножелтыми... Ну и собственно,мероприятия.Сказка "Морозко"Какой у нас Дед Мороз!Настоящий! Это я с сыном.Ставили сказку(сейчас сын студент театрального отделения)

----------


## Zabanka

Какой у вас зал длинющий!)))) А сын очень на маму похож)))

----------


## Ольга А.М.

*Zabanka*))) Добавлю еще несколько,что нашла.(Куда пропали фото?Прийдется с работы тащить.) наш народный вокальный ансамбль "Кубаночка" так назвали потому что были только женщины,номальчики не в обиде)) участвуем во всех программах.

----------


## Скибыч

День Победы 2010г. фрагменты

----------


## Скибыч



----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Ну и я похвалиться.
Провели кроме своих масленицы и концерта на 8 марта "Фестиваль русской сказки в Суздале" 
Вот что у нас получилось
http://www.suzdaltour.ru/site/tours/russkazka/2011/

Там всё наше - и артисты, и костюмы, и коллективы. А , нет, цирк не наш! А шоу пузырей и ходулисты - тоже наши, как и гусары, рыцари, и ансамбль "Вишенка"  :Smile3:

----------


## гунька

*Вишенка-Владимир*, 



> Там всё наше - и артисты, и костюмы, и коллективы.


Марин, а куклы классные такие-тоже ваши???? А как вы их делали? ХОЧУ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ольга А.М.

*Вишенка-Владимир*, я в культурном шоке!!!Надо своим показать.

----------


## Zabanka

Дааааа................посмотрела фото, не то что в шоке.....в ауте))) Выкладываю свою Масленицу. Погода была ужасная, буран, народу было мало.
[IMG]http://*********org/1452322.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Zabanka

[IMG]http://*********org/1494310.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/1456422.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/1475897.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/1454393.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/1499448.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/1479992.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Zabanka

Это Масленица 2010. Хоть и 14 февраля была, но погода была очень теплая))

[IMG]http://*********org/1462586.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/1482045.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/1451324.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/1446207.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Алён, куклы мы не делали - покупали в Долгопрудном на фабрике. А вот костюмы- и коллективы, и скоморохи, и мыльные пузыри с гусарами - работа нашей портнихи. Я только успеваю ей эскизы подыскивать  :Smile3:

----------


## гунька

*Вишенка-Владимир*, 



> работа нашей портнихи.


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Zabanka

> Алён, куклы мы не делали - покупали в Долгопрудном на фабрике. А вот костюмы- и коллективы, и скоморохи, и мыльные пузыри с гусарами - работа нашей портнихи. Я только успеваю ей эскизы подыскивать


Сколько примерно стоит один костюм? Если вы бюджетники, откуда деньги берете на костюмы? У нас на хозяйственные на год дают 5 штук. Сами понимаете, этих копейки не на что не хватает Мыло и т.п. мы даже не покупаем на эти деньги, туалет платный, вот оттуда и берем. А уж про костюмы вообще молчу. Шьем новые из старых(((( У спонсоров один костюм выпросили за 6 тысяч. Трансформер: мышка-кошка-заяц-волк, меняются уши и хвосты.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> Если вы бюджетники, откуда деньги берете на костюмы


Зарина, мы стараемся зарабатывать. Из бюджета тоже мало что. На хоз. расходы не дают вообще ничего, на коммуналку - частично.
Развиваем платные кружки, аренда зала и фойе помогает. Напрягаем коллективы, чтобы каждый из них делал хотя бы по 1-2 платных мероприятия, и распространял на них билеты. А стоимость костюмов зависит от ткани. Вот гусары получились дорогшими, т.к. сшиты из дорогого сукна, а на мыльных пузырях - не очень кусающаяся голограмма.

----------


## Irenka-da

Выставляю фото с Масленицы

http://s54.radikal.ru/i145/1103/6e/0d9b22af5e0d.jpg вход в ПКиО, где проходит праздник

http://i001.radikal.ru/1103/24/ea4af4ff8b3f.jpg Масленичные генералы

http://s56.radikal.ru/i153/1103/92/9906e295533e.jpg Встреча "высоких гостей"
http://s54.radikal.ru/i146/1103/e7/64b54cca8f0e.jpg шествие по улицам города

http://s40.radikal.ru/i088/1103/f3/90363b597f65.jpg

----------


## Irenka-da

Продолжаю...

http://s44.radikal.ru/i104/1103/50/cb07e9465048.jpg Госпожа Масленица


http://i025.radikal.ru/1103/0c/0dc5a821c36d.jpg Масленица с Воеводою собираются в баню

http://s014.radikal.ru/i327/1103/d3/ecb7d8f9b0f8.jpg Смельчаки

http://s51.radikal.ru/i134/1103/7a/fc99c96f8e6b.jpg есть женщины в русских селеньях

http://i064.radikal.ru/1103/91/4bb459f5ea8f.jpg стенка на стенку

http://s07.radikal.ru/i180/1103/64/354b4dfb11df.jpg

http://s58.radikal.ru/i161/1103/c5/a1e49f08c39f.jpg взятие снежной крепости

http://i034.radikal.ru/1103/c1/a864a126e6f7.jpg  гори ясно

http://s51.radikal.ru/i131/1103/a0/f7eaec8dcdf6.jpg братина по кругу (чаша с медовухой для примирения)

----------


## Irenka-da

И еще немного:

http://s58.radikal.ru/i159/1103/ab/222cbefabe77.jpg карусель

http://s19.radikal.ru/i192/1103/7d/f2675650bdbc.jpg

http://s59.radikal.ru/i166/1103/cc/84b4d63af39e.jpg стенка на стенку для детей

http://i064.radikal.ru/1103/3b/2f15fe487a6a.jpg забава с валенком на выбивание из круга

----------


## Ольга А.М.

Эх,мы о таких Масленах только мечтаем...Покажу наше 9 мая и доча моя пела на НГ.
  
Это снег прошлогодний,в этом году мы его увидели только в феврале.Все две недели каникул все поселения района по очереди проводят программы-утром детское,вечером взрослое.

А вот это чудо с краевого дня урожая.Палатка полностью была из сладостей-печенюшек,мармеладок.

----------


## Гульнур

Это мои девочки на конкурсе "Сибирская звезда" перед гала концертом

----------


## Гульнур

А это концерт к 8 марта. вот такое было оформление

----------


## гунька

А я вчера провела КВН на тему " Страна Чудес". Играли две команды педагогов из школы и детско-юношеского центра. Умнички! Творческие, талантливые, веселые!!!! Все получилось!  Вот- судите сами....

[IMG]http://*********net/670227m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/713234m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/711186m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/688658m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/674322m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/667154m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/717333m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## гунька

[IMG]http://*********net/704021m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/694805m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/681493m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/677397m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/656917m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/715284m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/705044m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Натник

*гунька*, ой, Аленка, какая ты умница!!! :Meeting:  фотки супер!!!! :Tender:

----------


## гунька

*Натник*, 



> ой, Аленка, какая ты умница!!!


Это, Натусь, не я умница, это педагоги у нас такие! Суперские!!!!!

----------


## Ольга А.М.

Это ДЕНЬ УРОЖАЯ.Сценарий лежит в теме "Ищу день поля"
    
А это виновники торжества - невеста пшеница и жених ячмень.(Я просто мимо проходила)))

----------


## Zabanka

Девочки, смотрю на ваши фото....аж плохо от зависти становится)))) Как все красиво, красивые костюмы, сцена, аппаратура. Как вы умудряетесь при нашем бюджете на культуру все это покупать? 
Есть у кого нибудь фото с 9 мая, а именно с каких нибудь акций проводимых на этом празднике? И оформление сцены.

----------


## гунька

*Zabanka*, 



> Есть у кого нибудь фото с 9 мая,





> И оформление сцены.


Мы вот так оформляли. Это фестиваль военной песни. 

[IMG]http://*********net/723096m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/721048m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Zabanka

Спасибо)))

----------


## Ольга А.М.

может такое пригодится?

----------


## гунька

Провели сегодня совместно со школой фестиваль песни, посвященный дню Космонавтики. Ребятишки-молодцы!!! Так хорошо пели!

[IMG]http://*********ru/2451161m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/2454233m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2449113m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/2439897m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/2437849m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## гунька

[IMG]http://*********ru/2483928m.jpg[/IMG]
Аленка Макаренко-почти профессионал. Поет чудо как хорошо!!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/2480856m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2469592m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/2460376m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2459352m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Рамоновна

В прошлом году в нашем районе появилась новая традиция: на 1 мая проводить районный конкурс гармонистов. Вот фото этого года:

----------


## veseluha

Приветствую всех самых творческих и неравнодушных! Разрешите и мне внести свою скромную лепту в вэтот раздел. В школе, где я работаю, ежегодно проводится отчетный концерт педагогов дополнительного образования "Апрельская радуга". Кружков у нас 7: танцевальный, вокальный, студия модного класса, мотосекция, экскурсионный, изостудия. Перед концертом устраивается выставка достижения и работ учащихся, а на сцене проходит концерт, составленный из танцев, песен и показов модных коллекций.
Вот ссылка на наши фотографии http://www.86sch6-nyagan.edusite.ru/p75aa1.html :Tender: . Если нужен сценарий и подборка музыки, с удовольсвием поделюсь своими наработками. Подскажите, только куда скинуть!

----------


## Leli&hna

А как фотографии вставлять?

----------


## лариса львовна

Привет!http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...F4%EE%F0%F3%EC. по этой ссылке  пройди там Алла и Александр очень хорошо написала.

----------


## Гульнур

[IMG]http://*********net/1232011m.jpg[/IMG]

это моя солистка на международном конкурсе в Казани

----------


## Гульнур

[IMG]http://*********net/1179787m.jpg[/IMG]

а это я с дочками на районном фестивале семей

----------


## ajnbybz

Всем привет хочу поделиться фотками с нашего фестиваля невест всё получилось классно. Все остались довольны и зрители и самое главное невесты. http://mykizner.ru/city/photogallery/100/ Это наш сайт Кизнерский где можно про наш посёлок почитать и посмотреть заходите. Там и фото есть.

----------


## лариса львовна

Как красиво!Обалдеть!Ваш коллектив здорово потрудился!Я в восторге! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Гульнур

Это фото с праздника детства
костюмы шила сама
[IMG]http://*********ru/2719050m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/1328742m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Гульнур

а это фотографии с областного праздника Сабантуй

[IMG]http://*********ru/2739533m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/1342073m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Гульнур

а это я со своими девочками из ансамбля "Кояш" перед выступлением
[IMG]http://*********ru/2734412m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Гульнур

и еще одна солистка
[IMG]http://*********net/1324667m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Radion68

1июня - День защиты детей.
http://s008.radikal.ru/i304/1106/c2/a8282650a1ba.jpg

----------


## светлана андреева

http://youtu.be/cOOnt4VRuns

----------


## светлана андреева

Детский и взрослый вокальные ансамбли (выступление на слёте передовиков)http://youtu.be/0lnHEXm0HuM

----------


## светлана андреева

Красивая песня в исполнении замечательного солиста http://youtu.be/wVIwoOra9nU

----------


## светлана андреева

Народный вокальный ансамбль "Мерея" http://youtu.be/Jt6rqPeIopM

----------


## светлана андреева

Песня "Молитва" http://youtu.be/XTkU54kgYk4

----------


## светлана андреева



----------


## Рамоновна

*светлана андреева*, спасибо за приятные минуты! Пошла менять название этой темы...

----------


## светлана андреева

[IMG]http://*********net/1997789.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## светлана андреева

[IMG]http://*********net/1980381.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## светлана андреева

[IMG]http://*********net/2029532.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## светлана андреева

[IMG]http://*********net/1994716.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## светлана андреева

[IMG]http://*********net/1981960.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## светлана андреева

[IMG]http://*********net/2009611.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Гумочка

http://youtu.be/-t1Gt8NgkfI

Пробую первый раз вставить видео. Я - княгиня Елена с наливным яблочком.

----------


## Рамоновна

*Острая*, бесподобно! Какие молодцы!

----------


## Гумочка

> бесподобно! Какие молодцы!


Да, Ирина, мы такие!!! :Blush2:  Это было аж в 2007 году, мой первый год работы на должности худ. рука. Живём в селе, но культурная жизнь бьёт ключом!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## Алла и Александр

Дочь с зятем сегодня участвовали в концерте ко дню инвалидов. Красивый дуэт у них получился.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Острая*, 
Посмотрела видео. Просто класс! А еще приятный сюрприз - Левокумское - родина моего деда и моей мамы  Мы там жили долгое время. В некотором роде - земляки.  :flower:

----------


## Чара

светлана андреева, какая Аграфена-купальница!Утащила к себе в коллекцию кукол. А вы ее потом по традиции утопили в реке?

----------


## Гумочка

> А еще приятный сюрприз - Левокумское - родина моего деда и моей мамы  Мы там жили долгое время. В некотором роде - земляки.


*Алла*, простите Бога ради!!! Только сейчас увидела Ваш пост... Очень рада, что сделала Вам сюрприз. А у меня тоже есть родственники в Ростовской области, в Сальском районе... Вот так вот!!!

----------


## Алла и Александр

> А у меня тоже есть родственники в Ростовской области, в Сальском районе... Вот так вот!!!


Вот так совпадения )))) А где именно живут родственники? Я ведь именно в Сальском районе живу  :Yes4:

----------


## Victorya

Девчонки, привет!
Выкладываю короткий видеоролик нашей новогодней сказки. Посмотрите, какая у нас художница умничка, декорации все в одни руки!

http://rutube.ru/tracks/5191151.html

этот же ролик в моей группе "ВКонтакте":
http://vk.com/tamadavictorya#/club12...ideos-12124749

----------


## Victorya

Девочки небольшой фотоотчет о районной Масленице, которую мы проводили в селе.
Хозяйка праздника Масленица и ведущая Маша и Глаша:


Алёша Попович, его невеста Любава и снова Маша):


Алёша, Цыганка и богатырский конь Юлий, за два дня созданный талантливыми руками нашей художницы):


Весна томится в плену у Тугарина Змея:


В конце все помирились, Весну освободили, Масленицу проводили. Вобщем: мир, дружба, жУвачка)))):

----------


## Наташкин

*Рамоновна*, не могу найти темки,  Отчеты о проведенных мероприятиях у культработников. 
Хотелось бы почитать и самой отчитаться, я думаю будет полезно для многих.
 Вот мой небольшой отчет о Митинге посвященном празднованию Дня Победы. Продолжительность митинга 47 минут. 
Начну по порядку:
1. До начала митинга увидев детей-массовку, была в шоке, от внешнего вида :No2:  Дети должны были прийти в цветных  однотонных  футболках, они и пришли в цветных, но в каких... ужас. Хорошо, что у нас есть много однотонных футболок... переодели. Ответственный за детский блок была начинающий методист...Я понадеялась и не проконтролировала... Вот и получила, удар в спину...*Для себя еще раз уяснила, все до мелочей, проверь, и всех проконтролируй*. Это был самый отрицательный момент в подготовке. В итоге массовка выглядела хорошо и с финальным номером справились.
2. Выступающих и поздравляющих было 5 человек, говорили долго. С этой категорией работает администрация, мы постоянно пытаемся убеждать, что нужно говорить коротко и ясно, понимают, но не все.
3. Лит. муз. композиция, прошла отлично, даже у меня бежали мурашки по коже.
4. На протяжении митинга звучало 4 песни, это тоже много. Я думаю, достаточно 3 композиции. 
В итоге; Несмотря на все минусы, общее впечатление и удовлетворение от работы есть, с поставленной задачей справились, Начальник ОК поблагодарил и сказал, что все достойно, отлично.

----------


## Рамоновна

По предложению Натальи Юрбевны открыта новая тема. Добро пожаловать!

----------


## Наташкин

начало праздника, идет парад к мемориалу http://webfile.ru/5959287 фото большего размера, не могу по другому загрузить.

----------


## Наташкин

http://webfile.ru/5959336 - возложение венков
http://webfile.ru/5959327 -ветераны
http://webfile.ru/5959332 - массовка дети
 можно не скачивать, а просто кликнуть на изображение в верхнем левом углу.

----------


## Наташкин

[IMG]http://*********su/1917555m.jpg[/IMG] наш мемориал

----------


## Гумочка

Привет всем! А я сегодня провела для выпускников нашей школы "Алые паруса", ставшие уже традиционными в нашем ДК. Эмоции - положительные!!! Выпускники поймали драйв мероприятия и не  "выключались". Затем мы пригласили их на праздничную дискотеку. Убила этим мероприятием двух зайцев: провела само мероприятие и поближе познакомилась с выпускниками, ведь мне предстоит проводить у них выпускной банкет. Вроде бы мы понравились друг другу.

----------


## Алла и Александр

День пожилого человека. В этом году устроили выставку работ наших пенсионеров.  А еще - фотовыставку. "Когда мы были молодыми". Буквально выпрашивали у всех фотографии тех времен, когда наши бабушки и дедушки были молодыми и выходили замуж. Вы знаете, каким успехом она пользовалась?!!!!! Я такого просто не ожидала. От стенда отходить никто не хотел. Впервые, задержали концерт не по нашей вине. ))) Многие жалели, что постеснялись дать свои фотографии. Боялись. что с них "смеяться будут" Зато несут по сей день их. На будущий год. )))


*
На концерте.*



*Праздник продолжается. Застолье.*

----------


## Николай М

В прошлом году у нас открывали новое захоронение,деревни повторившей трагедию Хатыни,а этим летом на годовщину я делал вот такой ролик...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Guetvo-4E1I

----------


## Фуксия

> *Рамоновна*, не могу найти темки,  Отчеты о проведенных мероприятиях у культработников. 
> Хотелось бы почитать и самой отчитаться, я думаю будет полезно для многих.
>  Вот мой небольшой отчет о Митинге посвященном празднованию Дня Победы. Продолжительность митинга 47 минут. 
> Начну по порядку:
> 1. До начала митинга увидев детей-массовку, была в шоке, от внешнего вида Дети должны были прийти в цветных  однотонных  футболках, они и пришли в цветных, но в каких... ужас. Хорошо, что у нас есть много однотонных футболок... переодели. Ответственный за детский блок была начинающий методист...Я понадеялась и не проконтролировала... Вот и получила, удар в спину...*Для себя еще раз уяснила, все до мелочей, проверь, и всех проконтролируй*. Это был самый отрицательный момент в подготовке. В итоге массовка выглядела хорошо и с финальным номером справились.
> 2. Выступающих и поздравляющих было 5 человек, говорили долго. С этой категорией работает администрация, мы постоянно пытаемся убеждать, что нужно говорить коротко и ясно, понимают, но не все.
> 3. Лит. муз. композиция, прошла отлично, даже у меня бежали мурашки по коже.
> 4. На протяжении митинга звучало 4 песни, это тоже много. Я думаю, достаточно 3 композиции. 
> В итоге; Несмотря на все минусы, общее впечатление и удовлетворение от работы есть, с поставленной задачей справились, Начальник ОК поблагодарил и сказал, что все достойно, отлично.


хочу попросить сценарий, если это возможно (это про мурашки)))) можно на ящик egc74@mail.ru
Заранее благодарю!!!

----------


## Наташкин

> хочу попросить сценарий, если это возможно (это про мурашки))))


Отправила в личку, если есть вопросы обращайтесь.

----------


## Наташкин

*День памяти*
Вот и прошло мероприятие посвящённое, Дню памяти (главы района) Такое мероприятие делала впервые, по заказу администрации, оно состояло  из 3 частей, все прошло оперативно. 
1 часть - служба в церкви, 2 часть - на сцене, (30 мин) Сценария как такового не было, была вступительная часть ведущего этапы жизненные, награды, достижения,всё это сопровождалось слайдами. Затем выступления главы района, и ген. директора ОАО Белкамнефть (т.к. он являлся спонсором всего это мероприятия и другом) Показ фильма 15 мин, после показа. Ведущая я поблагодарила ген. дир. за создание фильма и предоставила слово вдове (она сама изъявила желание) И на этом 2 часть закончилась. Самая волнительная и трогательная часть, слезы и всё прочее, ну вы сами понимаете.
3 часть - обед.
Пусть таких мероприятий конечно не будет, но все же жизнь есть жизнь. И возможно кому-то придется с этим столкнуться. На таких мероприятиях чувствуешь себя как-то растерянно, ведь мы всегда привыкли дарить праздник, а тут наоборот, траур, горе... Нет специального материала, как это всё делать. Это и не траурная литургия, в какой его разряд отнести....

----------


## Elen2

> День пожилого человека. В этом году устроили выставку работ наших пенсионеров.  А еще - фотовыставку. "Когда мы были молодыми". Буквально выпрашивали у всех фотографии тех времен, когда наши бабушки и дедушки были молодыми и выходили замуж. Вы знаете, каким успехом она пользовалась?


Просто супер.Спасибо.Подчерпнула для себя полезное из Вашего видеоотчета.




> Пусть таких мероприятий конечно не будет, но все же жизнь есть жизнь. И возможно кому-то придется с этим столкнуться. На таких мероприятиях чувствуешь себя как-то растерянно, ведь мы всегда привыкли дарить праздник, а тут наоборот, траур, горе... Нет специального материала, как это всё делать. Это и не траурная литургия, в какой его разряд отнести...


Наташенька и такое бывает нужно подготовить.Вижу ,ты справилась.

Провела за 3 недели уже 3 мероприятия(Афган ,Милосердие и "Мини-мистер"), но сфоткать получилось  только одно - Афган.
Нищета угнетает,я про оформление, попросила у  афганцев их герб, притащила   из  дома (раньше в саду у меня в зале стояла) корзину с цветами.Задника у нас  нет, так что лепила из того ,что было и широко  шторы не открывала. Но прошло все душевно. Спасибо , если бы не ваши сценарии, не знаю, чтобы делала.
Мои ведущие Лиза и Влад,ученики 10 -го класса.
[IMG]http://*********ru/4071275m.jpg[/IMG]
Это директор муз. школы Петр Богданович,читает стихотворение и потом поет песню.
[IMG]http://*********ru/4126570m.jpg[/IMG]
Танцевальный коллектив "Миллениум",старшая группа танец "Журавли"
[IMG]http://*********ru/4118378m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/4111210m.jpg[/IMG]
и солистки:Полина, Лерочка, Лиза
[IMG]http://*********ru/4104042m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4083562m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4081514m.jpg[/IMG]
Это поет мой электрик -Максим, песню не успел  за неделю выучить. держит текст в руках,но спел здорово. Очень красивый тембр у него,баритон.
[IMG]http://*********ru/4066154m.jpg[/IMG]
Еще  раз "Милениум",но средняя группа.
[IMG]http://*********ru/4071274m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4127597m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Elen2

[IMG]http://*********ru/4115309m.jpg[/IMG]
И  самые младшенькие со "Смуглянкой"
[IMG]http://*********ru/4107117m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4098925m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4096877m.jpg[/IMG]

Концерт короткий на  40 минут.

----------


## Наташкин

> Нищета угнетает,я про оформление, попросила у афганцев их герб, притащила из дома (раньше в саду у меня в зале стояла) корзину с цветами.Задника у нас нет, так что лепила из того ,что было и широко шторы не открывала.


Лена, ты ещё хорошо живешь, у вас  задник на сцене приличный и хореографич. коллективы есть, и солисты... Только сцена маленькая, но с одной стороны хорошо выставил коллектив из 6 чел и сцена занята, а на большой потерялись бы. 
 Поздравляю тебя с открытием клубной деятельности!

----------


## Алла и Александр

Девочки, а мы провели фестиваль военно-патриотической песни. Общепоселенческий. Впервые. Очень сильно волновались - сил отдано было много его подготовке, как он воспримется, но вопреки нашим переживаниям - все прошло очень даже хорошо. Были какие-то погрешности, конечно, но в общем зрители остались довольны. А это самое главное. Во время исполнения финальной песни зал, как говорит Маменко, неистовствовал )))

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Фотоотчет с нашего фестиваля военно-патриотической песни "Гордись Отечеством своим!"*

[IMG]http://*********ru/4079174m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/4094553m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/4067929m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/4125272m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/4119128m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/4111960m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/4100696m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/4094552m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/4079192m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/4105821m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алла и Александр

[IMG]http://*********ru/4071000m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/4112987m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/4104795m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/4084315m.jpg[/IMG]

 [IMG]http://*********ru/4103770m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/4094554m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/4114013m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Elen2

> у вас  задник на сцене приличный и хореографич.


Наташенька, это я  пришла сделала,а до этого просто отштукатуренная стенка была.




> Поздравляю тебя с открытием клубной деятельности!


*Спасибо ,хорошая моя.* :Tender: 




> Фотоотчет с нашего фестиваля военно-патриотической песни "Гордись Отечеством своим!"


Как все красиво и достойно.
Я на "Милосердии" была удивлена. У меня есть большой новый экран. Сделала  вывод,значит и проэктор был, только ушел  в небытие с чередой меняющимися директорами и звукооператорами.

----------


## вера денисенко

Девочки у нас прошёл концерт 6 марта "Восславим женщину!" вот фото)))[IMG]http://f14.********info/org/d61cdcaf260c443e6e4c053558db63df257a0f145429616.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## вера денисенко

[IMG]http://f14.********info/org/13fa05690a7bb9cf2f39651bde665684257a0f145430028.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## вера денисенко

[IMG]http://f14.********info/org/43fc568fe0dbf36dc7ab3bce2b687e53257a0f145430161.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## вера денисенко

Девочки извините за качество фотографий....и у нас такая страшная одежда сцены...серые кулисы...выцветшие...даже уже и не серые(((

----------


## вера денисенко

[IMG]http://f14.********info/org/2c25eec5c2cf7dd644882d5ff43ef306257a0f145430374.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## вера денисенко

> Фотоотчет с нашего фестиваля военно-патриотической песни "Гордись Отечеством своим!"


Аллочка, а у вас экран большой?

----------


## вокся

[IMG]http://********info/14/31702c1230c6b793eea19a867fd75a07b2bacd145454875.jpg.html[/IMG]

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Аллочка, а у вас экран большой?


Веруня, есть большой. А этот мы сами сделали из старого экрана. Был кусок в нашем структурном - там экран порезали детишки  давно. Вот мы из него и соорудили себе. Выглядит он, конечно, не очень, чтобы очень, вот мы и принарядили его к фестивалю. Вроде бы даже и ничего  получилось. Зрители отметили как оригинально была сцена оформлена ))))

----------


## Vlad_belgorod

> Веруня, есть большой. А этот мы сами сделали из старого экрана. Был кусок в нашем структурном - там экран порезали детишки  давно. Вот мы из него и соорудили себе. Выглядит он, конечно, не очень, чтобы очень, вот мы и принарядили его к фестивалю. Вроде бы даже и ничего  получилось. Зрители отметили как оригинально была сцена оформлена ))))


Алла, а проектор где у вас установлен?

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Vlad_belgorod*, 

Вот на этой фотографии хорошо видно его.Он у нас прикреплен к первой падуге.

[IMG]http://*********ru/4100696.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Натник

У нас тоже 7 марта прошел концерт, посвященный женскому дню...вот небольшой фоторепортаж....так как мы параллельно готовим еще одно большое мероприятие, поэтому на этот концерт особых усилий не тратили, но зритель остался очень доволен, даже пели по заявкам... :Grin:

----------


## Натник



----------


## вера денисенко

*Натник*, классные фотографии))) а у нас что-то фото путём не получаются....



> еще одно большое мероприятие,


а что готовите?

----------


## вера денисенко

*Алла и Александр*, как мне у вас одежда сцены нравится))

----------


## Натник

> классные фотографии))) а у нас что-то фото путём не получаются....


спасибо Вера! да и у нас путем не получаются, самой некогда как всегда, прошу всегда кого то, в этот раз дочь старшая была фотокором :Grin: , многое придется выкинуть, плохо разбирается в фотоаппарате, ну а то что есть, можно кадрировать, сделать коррекцию и пойдет...

я вот хотела спросить у коллег, кто работает в деревнях, как у вас с освещением на сцене, приобретал кто то что о новенькое, может кто сотрудничал с фирмами, которые работают в этом направлении?... подскажите, может у кого опыт есть, как избежать теней на сцене и добиться нормального освещения с минимальными затратами из наших скудных  бюджетов?

----------


## Натник

> а что готовите?


 юбилей танцевального коллектива...планы как у Барбаросса :Taunt:

----------


## вокся

Хотела вам показать нашу сцену, наши фотки с концерта.... Второй день не получается вставить фотки)))) Умею это делать) Но это так бывает...когда тупишь в самом простом)))) 
Наш светооператор на этом концерте активно использовал дым...Какая это красота......)

----------


## Алла и Александр

> как мне у вас одежда сцены нравится))


Эта одежда у нас недавно. 5 лет назад на 25 летие ДК нам ее подарило наше акционерное общество - сельхозпредприятие.





> я вот хотела спросить у коллег, кто работает в деревнях, как у вас с освещением на сцене, приобретал кто то что о новенькое, может кто сотрудничал с фирмами, которые работают в этом направлении?... подскажите, может у кого опыт есть, как избежать теней на сцене и добиться нормального освещения с минимальными затратами из наших скудных бюджетов?


Наташ, мы в конце года выписывали счет на микшерный пульт в "Музыкальном Арсенале", но не в Ростове, а в Краснодаре. Цены намного ниже, да еще под акцию попали. Счет сбрасывали по электронке. Потом с товаром забрали настоящие документы.  У них есть доставка, ехать к ним не надо. При чем доставка всего лишь 300 рб. 
Зайди к ним на сайт. У них есть световое оборудование, может что и подберешь.

----------


## вера денисенко

> 5 лет назад на 25 летие ДК нам ее подарило наше акционерное общество - сельхозпредприятие.


классно))) надо мне узнать когда у нашего ДК юбилей))))спасибо за хорошую идею)))

----------


## вера денисенко

> как избежать теней на сцене и добиться нормального освещения с минимальными затратами из наших скудных бюджетов?


это на верху на трёх планах сцены чтобы софиты светили....

----------


## Барановская Наталья

Девочки, выставляю фото нашей сцены. Это концерт хореографических коллективов.
[IMG]http://*********ru/4216329m.jpg[/IMG]
Это концерт 9 мая. 
[IMG]http://*********ru/4255240m.jpg[/IMG]
Это открытие творческого сезона.
[IMG]http://*********ru/4250120m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Elen2

Добрый день.Провели 8 марта.Сценарий взяла у нас "И в шутку ,и в серьез...".прошел концерт хорошо.
Это кусочек моего ДК попал на фотку, знакомая делала афишу на мини-мистер,попросила сфоткать.
[IMG]http://*********ru/4206196m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4241015m.jpg[/IMG]
А вот сам концерт 8 марта
Это новый коллектив в городе,восточный танец,почему-то назвали "Барби"
[IMG]http://*********ru/4304265m.jpg[/IMG]
вокалистов мало,попросила свою внучку спеть песню Воинова "Весна"
[IMG]http://*********ru/4278665m.jpg[/IMG]
Мои ведущие,Настенька и Лиза.Провели просто замечательно.
[IMG]http://*********ru/4285832m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4279688m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Elen2

Мое оформление сцены.[IMG]http://*********ru/4269448m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4281736m.jpg[/IMG]
Выступил ансамбль мой из ДК пенсионерок "Журавушки",выступали первый раз
[IMG]http://*********ru/4265352m.jpg[/IMG]
Индийский танец
[IMG]http://*********ru/4311435m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4295051m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Elen2

мой вокальный ансамбль "Вдохновение"
[IMG]http://*********ru/4269451m.jpg[/IMG]
Танец "скрипач"
[IMG]http://*********ru/4319626m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4309386m.jpg[/IMG]
А это новый вокалист. Поет хорошо ,но еще учить и учить нужно.
[IMG]http://*********ru/4306314m.jpg[/IMG]
а это новый ансамбль "Феличита",забыла как стиль называется у них.
[IMG]http://*********ru/4289930m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4280714m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4275594m.jpg[/IMG]
И подростковый "Джей-дэнс"
[IMG]http://*********ru/4267402m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4323725m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Цветик

*Ленусь, МОЛОДЕЦ!!!   * 
За такой короткий срок столько сделать! Организовать такой большой праздник!Нет слов! Просто кричу: «БРАВО!»

----------


## Лариса812

Леночка, какая прелесть! До тебя, наверное, такого концерта ни то что не видели, даже не предполагали, что такое может быть

----------


## талант

ОФИГЕТЬ. ПРОСТО НЕТ СЛОВ
СУПЕР эмоции!!

----------


## Elen2

> Просто кричу: «БРАВО!»





> До тебя, наверное, такого концерта ни то что не видели, даже не предполагали, что такое может быть





> СУПЕР эмоции!!


Спасибо,девочки.Думаю,что и до меня работали и ставили концерты,и я уйду все не замрет. Но рада ,что вам понравилось.

----------


## вера денисенко

Девочки,15 марта мы провели Масленицу! Программа состояла из вух частей6 уличных гуляний и концертной программы на сцене! фото правда не очень...но поделиться хочется)))
[IMG]http://f14.********info/thumb/d4dfe0d715682caa424f7951a7c8c1fb5f6e65146195114.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://f14.********info/thumb/60210260f848cd83a5a4c719428dda2a5f6e65146195114.jpg[/IMG]
[URL="[URL=http://********info/14/35c504183d06cf6cbbe1c818f4f9b23a5f6e651461"][URL=http://********info/14/35c504183d06cf6cbbe1c818f4f9b23a5f6e651461[/URL]
[IMG]http://f14.********info/thumb/6b140b8e91064dab54707346b31488f15f6e65146195114.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://f14.********info/thumb/437c53323b2cf49d6935513818ff22525f6e65146195114.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://f14.********info/thumb/1ac9ac9621c1d7e70eef6fda4fcda9335f6e65146195114.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## вокся

Мы Маслену Васильевну сожгли сегодня)
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## вера денисенко

[IMG]http://f14.********info/thumb/48fe3406cac4a7a67b040f6161337f165f6e65146196084.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://f14.********info/thumb/77987a63c3132e6da2f95e2d47db70c45f6e65146196085.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://f14.********info/thumb/ac140208fee6c06be4259248522e894c5f6e65146196085.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://f14.********info/thumb/1a1ee0d17308b37b7c49d32cde1fb2fa5f6e65146196086.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## вера денисенко

Детвора накаталась на лошадке в вдоволь)))

----------


## Наташкин

> Детвора накаталась на лошадке в вдоволь)))


Вера молодцы, хоть кому-то радость доставили. Да и костюмы у вас интересные, особенно головные уборы у скоморохов, у нас и таких нет, хотя районный центр.

----------


## вокся

Опять торможу с загрузкой фоток...  :Blink: 

Мы Маслену Васильевну сожгли сегодня)
[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4286201m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4297446m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4276966m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4272870m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4264678m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4317945m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4311801m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4314873m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## вокся

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4270841m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4285181m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4275963m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

Канат, метание чурок, гири... За это у нас спортивная школа всегда отвечает. Сегодня сил не осталось даже посмотреть и пофоткать... В этом году у нас был экстремальный конкурс- мужики таскали по площади ГАЗон за веревочку :Aga:  Вот это было зрелищно, я потом видео смотрела. 

Сегодняшнюю Масленицу увидела год назад на нашем форуме. 2014 год - год Лошади. Решили совместить приятное с полезным. Спасибо авторам из Курской области)

----------


## Victorya

> Сегодняшнюю Масленицу увидела год назад на нашем форуме. 2014 год - год Лошади. Решили совместить приятное с полезным. Спасибо авторам из Курской области)


Оксана, отличные фото, сразу видно настоящие мастера своего дела! Молодцы, настроение бьет через край!) Костюмы, реквизит - всё на высшем уровне!)

----------


## вера денисенко

> Да и костюмы у вас интересные,


спасибо за добрые слова....но с костюмами большие проблемы и почти нет....есть у коллективов по одному экземпляру....только на выступления...а на масленицу пришлось из старья...головные уборы это я покупала  давно ещё для своего театра...но они и сейчас в магазинах есть и не дорого стоят...обычно их перед новым годом много продают..

----------


## вера денисенко

*вокся*, оксана замечательные фотографии)))Костюмы-супер!!!

----------


## Рамоновна

*вера денисенко*, все такие веселые! А сколько снега у вас!!!

У меня только одно маленькое замечание: у чучела нельзя рисовать глаза, на руси считалось, что если у куклы есть глаза, значит и душа тоже есть. А сжигать что-то, обладающее душой, было грехом. Примета древняя, языческая, но верная. 
Я была глубоко поражена тем, что в Ярославле-родине Масленицы, на выставке чучел (был репортаж в новостях) почти каждое второе было с глазами.... 

И еще: мы обычно говорим, что сжигаем Масленицу. Но чучело на самом деле зовут *Марена.*

----------


## Elen2

> у чучела нельзя рисовать глаза, на руси считалось, что если у куклы есть глаза, значит и душа тоже есть. А сжигать что-то, обладающее душой, было грехом.


Век живи,век учись.Не знала.Учту на будущее.Спасибо.




> Канат, метание чурок, гири


Игра со скакалками отличная,должна весело проходить.отложила в  копилочку.





> Девочки,15 марта мы провели Масленицу!


Молодец,Верочка.Видно,что было весело. :Ok:

----------


## Наташкин

Девочки вот несколько фоток с концерта к 8 марта.
Это дети 4-х, 5 лет,  у нас работает студия эстетического развития, в которой дети занимаются с 4-х лет, им преподается вокал, танец, театр, изо.

а тут они танцуют, общих фоток нет, почему то наш директор решила отдельно всех снимать


это уже постарше, 6, 7 лет - студия эстет. развития

9,10 лет

----------


## Наташкин

Продолжаю
это мой детки, ансамбль "Колорит" , их  у меня 8 чел.


а это наше трио, из солистов работников РДК, я беленькая, если кто не узнал

----------


## вера денисенко

> Это дети 4-х, 5 лет, у нас работает студия эстетического развития, в которой дети занимаются с 4-х лет, им преподается вокал, танец, театр, изо.


Наташ,ты не поделишься программой? Студия платная? Мне очень понравились твои детки)))) а платья в горох всегда смотрятся хорошо))) я тоже хочу сшить ))))

----------


## вера денисенко

> Видно,что было весело.


да было очень весело))) а во второй части праздника был концерт,выступали прихожане из Никольской православной  церкви,так замечательно пели и без музыкального сопровождения)))

----------


## вокся

> Костюмы-супер!!!


Коня и Весну шили к этому празднику. Конь - наша первая ростовая кукла, которую шили по всем правилам. 




> Игра со скакалками


решили к каждому уличному празднику делать 2-3 новых мобильных аттракциона. К Масленке сделали скакалки и лабиринт. Теперь на очереди Магашашки и пятнашки)

----------


## любимовка

[IMG]http://*********org/3002987m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/2997867m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/2988651m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/2975339m.jpg[/IMG] 
это фото с нашего концерта "Нам песня на радость дарована"[EMAIL="olechka_shef@mail.ru"]

----------


## вера денисенко

Все-всем,привет!!! Девочки у нас ВЕСНА!!!! Ура!!Ура!!! Солнышко светит,воробушки щебечут!!!! В пятницу и в субботу мы отыграли спектакль с 4 классом "Снежный цветок"....этот спектакль мы начали репетировать перед новым годом,но главный герой-Ёжик часто болел и премьера всё откладывалась о за мене речи не было,так как у нас не профессиональный театр,и срок выпуска спектакля зависит от от нас а ребёнок так боялся что его заменят... фотографий нет...там с отдела культуры фотографировали и вот только одну выставили...во вторник по прошу мне скинут и выставлю в отчётах...
[IMG]http://f14.********info/org/acd038db72ac1e647a68fa0007d3901d257a35146774119.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## вера денисенко

спектакль это больше учебный...ребята впервые на сцене это их дебют...костюмы специально не шили....к сожалению нет средств...как говорится как могли...родители сами шили из того что у кого дома есть...

----------


## вера денисенко

[URL="[URL=http://********info/][IMG]http://f14.********info/org/b320952df1b1cc8ad7506d1a61143e3d257a35146774886.jpg[/IMG][/URL]"][IMG]http://f14.********info/org/b320952df1b1cc8ad7506d1a61143e3d257a35146774886.jpg[/IMG][/U

[IMG]http://f14.********info/org/730a9c62c4093006f4e7aef21e787e9a257a35146775021.jpg[/IMG]

это наша Нюша,хочу ещё сшить Кроша дети с удовольствием играют с этими персонажами...

----------


## вера денисенко

> Теперь на очереди Магашашки и пятнашки)


Оксаночка, а это за игры? Поделись пожалуйста,что это за аттракционы?

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

ой, девочки всем привет! Посмотрела на ваши фото! Суперские, молодцы!!!! А я уже год отдыхаю от работы, маленькой уже завтра будет годик,  хотя принимаю активное участие в худ. самодеятельности пою в хоре, не знаю уместно ли будет выставить то, что сама не делала?

----------


## вокся

> Оксаночка, а это за игры?


[IMG][IMG]http://f14.********info/thumb/d2aefc317c98b13e0a46e7d894757ab9b2ba89146796027.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][IMG]http://f14.********info/thumb/8bf1cf16a8f549104c311709eea8241bb2ba89146796169.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

Особенно меня цепляют шашки... прям хочу-хочу... К 1 июня - ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО!

----------


## Алла и Александр

*вокся*, 

Оксаночка, подскажи, где можно посмотреть как делаются подобные аттракционы?

----------


## вокся

> подскажи, где можно посмотреть как делаются подобные аттракционы?


Я заболела этими мобильными аттракционами 3 года назад, когда меня, как специалиста по работе с молодежью, обязали летом в оздоровительном лагере веселить "как-то креативненько" ребятишек. Начала искать, копать... В инете наткнулась на сайт Диво-града. И вот тогда понеслась))) Писала грант, искала спонсоров... И вот, наконец-то, процесс пошел. Не скажу, что это очень затратно, при условии, что есть рядом руки, которые умеют что-то делать (я про художника и рабочего) и люди, которые иногда бескорыстно помогают (давали просто так железо, трубы, помогали со сврочными работами)... Сейчас у меня есть в планах более 20 вот таких вот мобильных аттракционов, с которыми можно катать по району и веселить народ.
а сайте есть описание нескольких аттракционов, которое более сложные, чем мне надо. Мы технологию изготовления придумывали сами)

----------


## Леди N

> спектакль это больше учебный...ребята впервые на сцене это их дебют...костюмы специально не шили....к сожалению нет средств...как говорится как могли...родители сами шили из того что у кого дома есть...


С премьерой ВАС! Что такое "Снежный цветок".спектакль поставлен по чьей- то пьесе?

----------


## вера денисенко

> С премьерой ВАС! Что такое "Снежный цветок".спектакль поставлен по чьей- то пьесе?


Наташа,спасибо))) "Снежный цветок" это пьеса моего любимого детского драматурга С.Козлова))) по его пьсам ставили мультфильмы " Ёжик  в тумане", "Трям,здравствуйте!", "Я люблю тебя Ромашка"...и т.д. если надо могу прислать....

----------


## Гульнур

> Я заболела этими мобильными аттракционами 3 года назад, когда меня, как специалиста по работе с молодежью, обязали летом в оздоровительном лагере веселить "как-то креативненько" ребятишек. Начала искать, копать... В инете наткнулась на сайт Диво-града. И вот тогда понеслась))) Писала грант, искала спонсоров... И вот, наконец-то, процесс пошел. Не скажу, что это очень затратно, при условии, что есть рядом руки, которые умеют что-то делать (я про художника и рабочего) и люди, которые иногда бескорыстно помогают (давали просто так железо, трубы, помогали со сврочными работами)... Сейчас у меня есть в планах более 20 вот таких вот мобильных аттракционов, с которыми можно катать по району и веселить народ.
> а сайте есть описание нескольких аттракционов, которое более сложные, чем мне надо. Мы технологию изготовления придумывали сами)


Классно!!!! Я тоже хочу! А ты выиграла грант?

----------


## Гульнур

[IMG]http://*********org/3099904m.jpg[/IMG]
народный ансамбль "Дуслык" на юбилейном концерте

[IMG]http://*********org/3136775m.jpg[/IMG]
общее фото на память

----------


## Гульнур

[IMG]http://*********org/3096839m.jpg[/IMG]
девушки из образцового ансамбля "Кояш"

[IMG]http://*********org/3125510m.jpg[/IMG]
вокальная группа "Тамчылар"

[IMG]http://*********org/3133721m.jpg[/IMG]
а это вокальная группа "Улыбка"

----------


## Гульнур

[IMG]http://*********org/3131672m.jpg[/IMG]
а это девушки из вокально-танцевального ансамбля "Рузалина"

----------


## Гульнур

[IMG]http://*********org/3090712m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## вокся

> А ты выиграла грант?


конкретно этот, по аттракционам, нет. Он был написан неправильно. Это я теперь знаю. Хотела исправленный в 2012  году подавать, но у нас к концу года началась куролесица с реорганизацией учреждений, открытие-закрытие счетов. Поэтому решила  не заморачиваться грантами. 
Но в личной копилке есть несколько реализованных и находящихся на стадии реализации.

----------


## любимовка

> Поэтому решила  не заморачиваться грантами. 
> Но в личной копилке есть несколько реализованных и находящихся на стадии реализации.


  если можно скиньте пожалуйста на почту почитать)))плиз!   olechka_shef@mail.ru

----------


## Гульнур

И мне тоже, если конечно можно :Tender:

----------


## вера денисенко

*вокся*, Оксаночка и мне скинь пожалуйста)))) я тоже очень хочу что-нибудь сделать для детворы у нас как раз в июне лагерь при школе а школа в дух метрах от нас на одной территории...и скажи пожалуйста какие аттракционы есть у тебя и что есть выстави фото пожалуйста,можно скопировать твои аттракционы пожалуйста? может хоть что-то сделаю до 1 июня...буду тебе очень и очень благодарна)

----------


## Наташкин

*вокся*, Оксана, я тоже на очереди :Tender:

----------


## Наташкин

> Наташ,ты не поделишься программой? Студия платная?


Вера, извини стразу не ответила.  Программы как таковой нет, у нас не требуют мы и не пишем. Есть только положение и планы. На студии работает 4 педагога, хореограф, 2 спец. вокалиста и искусствовед, она одновременно преподает театр и изо. Дети ходят к нам 3 раза в неделю, у них по 3 урока ( 1 рок, 45 мин) 1- вокал, 2-танц, 3- изо, или 1- вокал, 2- театр, 3- танец...  Студия платная 250р. на эти деньги и шьются костюмы.

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Но в личной копилке есть несколько реализованных и находящихся на стадии реализации.


Оксана, и я была бы тебе очень благодарна, если поделишься своей копилочкой. :Yes4:

----------


## вокся

> если можно скиньте пожалуйста на почту почитать)))





> И мне тоже, если конечно можно





> в





> я тоже на очереди


Девочки, задыхаюсь от безумного темпа... На этих выхах пройдет краевой фестиваль на нашей сцене - и я вся ваша)

----------


## вокся

> если поделишься своей копилочкой


 :Laie 11:  Поделюсь)

----------


## вера денисенко

> На этих выхах пройдет краевой фестиваль на нашей сцене - и я вся ваша)


Оксаночка,как прошёл фестиваль?

----------


## вокся

> как прошёл фестиваль


не успели выдохнуть один краевой на нашей сцене, как сегодня незаметно подкрался второй) Устали все (технички - физически, специалисты - эмоционально), но всем довольные) Быть принимающей стороной очень ответственно :Blink: , но опыт колоссальный от этого получаешь. Я два дня присутствовала на обсуждениях жюри, когда они между собой общались об увиденном и услышанном, а потом на подведении итогов, когда они все объясняли участникам....  Столько всего полезного узнала))) Столько тонкостей, столько важностей))) 
А сегодня я была членом жюри наряду с именитыми специалистами (лауреат "Золотой маски", например :Aga: ). У нас проходил фестиваль сотрудников МВД. Тут вообще все четко и без эмоций. Плохой вокал - значит плохой вокал, слабая хореография - значит слабая. Блин...Нам бы так уметь ... Сегодня благодарственные письма-то не все получили. Что уж говорить о Дипломах. 
Короче, все.... Фестивали отбахали.  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:

----------


## вокся

Девочки. Немножко написала в теме. Там есть ссылка на мой любимый сайт по грантам. Я часами сижу иногда  на нем, читая экспертные оценки и отчеты и реализации.

----------


## вера денисенко

> Столько тонкостей, столько важностей)))


Оксаночка,поделись пожалуйста....сделай мастер-класс....буду тебе очень благодарна.....скоро республиканское мероприятие....очень нужно...



> Фестивали отбахали.


здорово!!! Молодцы!!!!

----------


## Elen2

> Алёша, Цыганка и богатырский конь Юлий, за два дня созданный талантливыми руками нашей художницы):


Вика,конь классный.

----------


## Elen2

> Дочь с зятем сегодня участвовали в концерте ко дню инвалидов. Красивый дуэт у них получился.


Аллочка,поют твои дети замечательно :Ok:

----------


## Elen2

*Доброе утро!*

Провели вчера День молодежи. Все прошло отлично. Но сначала зрителей было человек 20,меня это просто напугало.Но потом народ подтянулся.Я с дуру сказала- хоть бы дождь ливанул.И накаркала.......Только успели провести концертную программу ,как ливень начался.Те кто с детками был ,забежали в фойе и....застряли на 2,5 часа.
Пргорамму делала концертно -игровую, т.к. танцевальных коллективов практически не было,дети поразъезжались. Вокалисты не подвели ,Песни звучали новые.Перепуганный у нас народ, приглашает ведущая играть,а  люди боятся выходить.Но потом   потихоньку разшевелили.
Ремонт крыши был говенный,против такого ливня  ремонт не выстоял.Просто стеной стоял ливень,тропический,по другому не назовешь.
Идти было невозможно по воде ,сносило.Уехала на машине,в 22.00.И пришлось ждать еще час ,чтобы погулять с Никой.А люди просто через 2 часа начали заказывать такси и разъезжаться по домам.Последние вышли из ДК в 23.20.Славу Богу  ливневки по городу пока работают и вода за два с половиной часа ушла под землю.

----------


## Наташкин

> Я с дуру сказала- хоть бы дождь ливанул.И накаркала


А я наоборот, просила господа чтоб его не было, и он меня услышал. Спасибо тебе Господи! 
У нас тоже 29 был праздник три в одном, День района, день села и день молодежи. 



> Но сначала зрителей было человек 20


  :Blink:  :Blink:  :Blink:  Просто жуть, для кого тогда работать. 
У нас на такие праздники весь район съезжается, проводим мы его на стадионе, около 2 тыс. мест. В этом году в массовке приняли участие 90 человек, трудно конечно собрать, но как без этого, а всего артистов и массовки 160 человек. Вечером привозной концерт, и ночная дискотека с фейерверком.

----------


## Elen2

> Просто жуть, для кого тогда работать.


Наташа,услышали музыку и песни и подтянулись.Так что народ был,но собирались минут 15.

----------


## вокся

У меня День молодежи готовил и проводил практикант... Еле пережила этот подготовительный период и само мероприятие...((( Ни репетиций, ни подготовленных номеров... "Всё будет ок!". Очень хотелось просто отменить мероприятие... Вот прям сильно-сильно... И ничего ведь не вдолбишь... "Зато креативно"! Конечно, я тех, кто отказывается выходить на конкурсы не называю негодяями.. Даже самые имправизационные моменты сценария пытаюсь спрогнозировать и иметь несколько вариантов развития ситуации в голове... Не стесняюсь спрашивать, советоваться, сомневаться....Я не креативная...
Самое обидное, что большей части разогретой пляжем и домашним шашлыком публики и на самом деле всё нравилось... Практикант  лажался на площадке, народ с него стегал и этим был счастлив... И народ, и практикант...

Я стала старой и занудной...

----------


## Натник

> Я стала старой и занудной..


нет Оксана, это опыт....и ответственность.... :Yes4:

----------


## Elen2

> Я стала старой и занудной...


Оксана, нет, не зануда.Просто  у тебя богатый запас:уже и опыт,и мудрость и ответственность.

----------


## Леди N

> У меня День молодежи готовил и проводил практикант... Еле пережила этот подготовительный период и само мероприятие...((( Ни репетиций, ни подготовленных номеров... "Всё будет ок!". Очень хотелось просто отменить мероприятие... Вот прям сильно-сильно... И ничего ведь не вдолбишь... "Зато креативно"! ............
> Самое обидное, что большей части разогретой пляжем и домашним шашлыком публики и на самом деле всё нравилось... Практикант  лажался на площадке, народ с него стегал и этим был счастлив... И народ, и практикант...
> 
> Я стала старой и занудной...


Есть такая категория молодёжи (как правило молодёжи) у которых присутствует высшее, но совершенно отсутствует НАЧАЛЬНОЕ образование.... с ЭТИМ ОЧЕНЬ СЛОЖНО БОРОТЬСЯ- ведь такие ребятки по головам топают....

----------


## Наташкин

Митинг 9 мая.. начало парада

----------


## Наташкин



----------


## Наташкин



----------


## Наташкин



----------


## Наташкин

некоторые фото не могу загрузить больше 5 мб весят

----------


## Elen2

Наташенька,как у тебя все красиво.Умница. :Ok:

----------


## Леди N

НАШ ВЧЕРАШНИЙ ФЕСТИВАЛЬ ВЛЮБЛЁННЫХ ПАР "ЛЮБОВЬ- ВОЛШЕБНАЯ СТРАНА"

[IMG]http://*********org/4033527m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Леди N

ПРОДОЛЖАЮ..

[IMG]http://*********org/4008713m.jpg[/IMG]


НЕ ХОТЯТ ГРУЗИТЬСЯ ФОТЫ((((((( ПОПРОБУЮ ПОЗЖЕ(((((((

----------


## Elen2

> это фото с нашего концерта "Нам песня на радость дарована"


Красивое оформление.Молодцы.



> богатырский конь Юлий


Хочу такого коня.Просто мечта :Tender: Выйдет из отпуска моя костюмерша,попрошу ее сшить.

----------


## Elen2

Все прошло хорошо ,а самое главное  новый звукооператор не подкачал. :Aga: Еще бы такого худрука найти.
Это я со своими чтецами.
[IMG]http://*********su/3077673m.jpg[/IMG]
И все наши коллективы.
Мои ведущие: Настенька и Оленька
[IMG]http://*********su/3056169m.jpg[/IMG]
Моя руководитель вокальной студии-Людмила Борисовна со своим подопечным-Владом,она его с малышек растит
[IMG]http://*********su/3044905m.jpg[/IMG]
Народ потихоньку начал подтягиваться к началу концерта
[IMG]http://*********su/3026473m.jpg[/IMG]
а Это мои малыши из сада,готовила тоже Людмила Борисовна
[IMG]http://*********su/3077672m.jpg[/IMG]
Танцевальные коллективы:
[IMG]http://*********su/3068456m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/3063336m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/3051048m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Elen2

мои ведущие ближе
[IMG]http://*********su/3044904m.jpg[/IMG]
Тоже воспитанница Людимилы Борисовны -моя внучка Дашенька
[IMG]http://*********su/3025448m.jpg[/IMG]
Показали новый танец "Квітка- душа" ,руководитель Олеся Секержинская,красивый и очень необычный.
Певицу (она была только в юбке и кофте) одевали в украинский костюм прямо на сцене. Так завораживающе смотрелось
[IMG]http://*********su/3070507m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/3062315m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/3053099m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алла и Александр

28 сентября наш город Сальск отметил очередной свой день рождения. Новорожденному исполнилось 201 годик. На праздник было запланировано, как всегда, много мероприятий. Сельские Дома культуры участвовали в традиционной сельскохозяйственной ярмарке. В этом году каждое поселение должно было символизировать какой- либо овощ. 

Но мы, как всегда, пошли своим путем, решив, что раз мы выращиваем рис, то его и будем символизировать. 

Построили жилище из камыша, благо его у нас немерено :38:, сплели венки, приготовили блюда из риса, придумали название "Рисовый рай"  и оказались, без ложной скромности, самыми оригинальными. ( Все главы искали спички, чтобы нас поджечь  :Sarcastic: )


















 В общем - было весело, несмотря на то что с утра было очень холодно.

----------


## любимовка

В минувшие выходные  в селе Крестики Оконешниковского муниципального района прошел I районный фестиваль фольклора и традиционной культуры «Летопроводец», цель которого сохранение исторических традиций культурной преемственности разных поколений.
       Не случайно Крестинская земля была выбрана хозяйкой фестиваля. Благодаря добрым и отзывчивым людям, до сих пор здесь очень бережно хранятся традиции и обычаи местного фольклора.
       В фестивале приняли участие русские, украинские, коми -пермякские, удмуртские творческие коллективы и солисты нашего района.  Специалистами домов культуры были  организованы выставка декоративно прикладного искусства, ярмарка традиционной кухни,  где  любой желающий мог угоститься блюдами национальной кухни. В концертной программе  звучали народные песни, рассказывались сказки, разыгрывались сценки, зрители и участники играли в народные игры, плясали «Кадриль».   Дружеская атмосфера царила на протяжении всего мероприятия. Участники фестиваля поддерживали друг друга аплодисментами.
Среди гостей фестиваля был народный фольклорный ансамбль «Звонница» Государственного Центра Народного творчества и фольклорно-этнографический ансамбль «Берегиня» отдела традиционной культуры ГЦНТ (г.Омск). Эти коллективы приехали на наш праздник  не случайно. Художественного руководителя народного фольклорного ансамбля «Звонница» Ефима Яковлевича Аркина знают многие старожилы села Крестики. Именно этот удивительно талантливый человек, на протяжении многих лет вел экспедиционную работу  по возрождению местного фольклора чалдонцев.
       Уверены -  наш фестиваль приживётся на Крестинской земле, станет ежегодным и в перспективе станет интересен всей области.  Ведь только так возможно возрождение  былой  славы  села, его обычаев  и традиций, сохранение  наследия  родного края.
[IMG]ссылка на изображение, размер: 123 кбайт, 508 x 768 точек[/IMG]ссылка на изображение, размер: 120 кбайт, 576 x 768 точекссылка на изображение, размер: 257 кбайт, 1024 x 678 точекссылка на изображение, размер: 227 кбайт, 1024 x 618 точекссылка на изображение, размер: 254 кбайт, 1024 x 768 точекссылка на изображение, размер: 109 кбайт, 576 x 768 точек

(фотографий очень много, если вам интересно, посмотрите на нашем сайте)

----------


## Саморетянка

Очень хорошие фотографии, и задумка замечательная, но хотелось бы сделать небольшое замечание, если можно... Все таки из под концертных платьев не хотелось бы, что бы выглядывала другая одежда. А остальное все здорово.

----------


## вера денисенко

девочки,замечательные фотографии)))) а идея с Рисовым раем,так вообще супер!!! всё гениальное-просто!!!!И Это правда!!!

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Все таки из под концертных платьев не хотелось бы, что бы выглядывала другая одежда.


Да мы это и сами знаем и понимаем и никогда такого не позволяем, но было настолько холодно, что пришлось допустить такое несоответствие в костюмах.

----------


## Саморетянка

> Да мы это и сами знаем и понимаем и никогда такого не позволяем, но было настолько холодно, что пришлось допустить такое несоответствие в костюмах.


Понятно, бывает....

----------


## любимовка

* С 12 по 14 октября 2013 года в Омске прошёл  Межрегиональный праздник традиционных ремёсел «Покровская ярмарка». Мероприятие организовано Государственным центром народного творчества при поддержке Министерства культуры Омской области. 
       В мероприятиях праздника приняли участие представители предприятий народных художественных промыслов, центров традиционной культуры, историко-краеведческих музеев, домов культуры, мастера-ремесленники, художники-прикладники, фольклорные и театральные коллективы из  всех районов Омской области, а также Московской, Вологодской, Липецкой, Курганской, Кемеровской, Томской,  Новосибирской, Свердловской областей, Алтайского края.
       «Покровская ярмарка» проводится в Омске с 2004 года и уже воспринимается омичами как яркий, традиционный съезжий праздник,  объединяющий в едином пространстве народных мастеров и ценителей традиций.
       Одним из центральных событий праздника  стал – Областной смотр-конкурс ярмарочных мест, в котором наш  Цент традиционной культуры занял второе место, награжден дипломом и ценным подарком
       Так же подведены итоги областного  смотра-конкурса Центров русской (славянской)  традиционной культуры Омской области . Центр традиционной культуры МБУК «Оконешниковская межпоселенческая клубная система» вошел в тройку лучших, награжден дипломом в номинации «Осуществление комплексного подхода к организации работы по сохранению и развитию фольклорно-этнографического наследия региона» и ценным подарком.*

[IMG]http://*********net/3896007m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/3885767m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/3886791m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/3883719m.jpg[/IMG]

(все фото можно посмотреть на нашем сайте и на страничках в "одноклассниках" и "в контакте"

----------


## Elen2

> В общем - было весело, несмотря на то что с утра было очень холодно.


Аллочка, какие вы молодцы.Очень понравилась корона из колосков.



> название "Рисовый рай"  и оказались, без ложной скромности, самыми оригинальными.


 :Ok: идея с "Рисовым раем "классная.А ваш шалаш......да с таким великолепным столом,просто супер





> но хотелось бы сделать небольшое замечание, если можно... Все таки из под концертных платьев не хотелось бы, что бы выглядывала другая одежда


Написали же ,что было холодно.




> в Омске прошёл  Межрегиональный праздник традиционных ремёсел «Покровская ярмарка».


Видно ,что было весело и интересно.

----------


## Elen2

А мы сегодня провели для  малышей города  концерт и кукольный театр  на тему Золотая осень.
Сделали новую ширму для кукольного театра. Она достаточно большая 3 метра.Делали ее так ,чтобы  зимой можно было вынести в холл ДК.
[IMG]http://*********su/3661532m.jpg[/IMG]- это Осень рядом с нашим домовенком ,нам его подарили после выставки "Дары природы".
[IMG]http://*********su/3631836m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/3621596m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/3616476m.jpg[/IMG]
А это к нам забегала Простуда,сценарий я выставляла в нужной теме.
[IMG]http://*********su/3618524m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Маргошик68

*Elen2*, Леночка, отличная ширма! Думаю, что все получили удовольствие и детки, и их родители, молодцы!!! :Yes4:

----------


## Фрося

*Elen2*, Леночка, у тебя получилась просто шикарная ширма, тоже такую хочу :Tender:

----------


## oksana888

> А мы сегодня провели для  малышей города  концерт и кукольный театр  на тему Золотая осень.


МОЛОДЦЫ!!!КЛАСС!!!!!

----------


## говорушка

Лена молодец,все замечательно!

----------


## НСА

> А мы сегодня провели для  малышей города  концерт и кукольный театр  на тему Золотая осень.


Лен, молодцы!!!!!!!!!!! Ширма классная!!!!!!!  Осень - красавица  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## VanDerMade

У нас вчера прошло мероприятие ко Дню пожилого человека (в другой ветке объясняла, почему у нас не в первый, а в последний день октября отмечается))). Концертная программа из 12 номеров (конферанс по мотивам сценария "Секреты вечной молодости"), кулинарный конкурс и традиционное застолье с песнями.

Вот так выглядели декорации заднего плана:
[IMG]http://*********org/4644367.jpg[/IMG] 

Это я - Солоха, в своей "хате":
[IMG]http://*********org/4634127.jpg[/IMG] 

Ведущие - Солоха и Чёрт (фотосессия после концерта):
[IMG]http://*********org/4639247.jpg[/IMG] 

Вокальная группа "Чемровочка" (малявки не в счёт, они отдельно выступали):
[IMG]http://*********org/4636173.jpg[/IMG] 

"Банкет" для пенсионеров в фойе ДК (было роздано более сотни приглашений):
[IMG]http://*********org/4622862m.jpg[/IMG]

Фото и видео с концерта пока не собирала у тех, кто снимал (сама же могла "пофотать" лишь после выступления)

А ещё в тот же вечер для школьников состоялось "Helloween-Party". Бесплатная вечеринка с дискотекой.

----------


## Lenylya

Мне тоже очень понравилась Ваша ширма. Каркас у неё из чего? Дерево, металопластик или..?

----------


## Алла и Александр

А у нас 23 ноября прошел замечательный конкурс "Дочки-матери" Я давно таких эмоций у наших зрителей не видела. 
Немного фотографий. 

[IMG]http://*********ru/4901264m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/4876688m.jpg[/IMG]

Карнавал времен года. Ярко, красиво получилось.

[IMG]http://*********ru/4871568m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/4862352m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/4863376m.jpg[/IMG]

А этот флешмоб можно было назвать так "Танцуй, пока молодая"

Все участницы конкурса, члены жюри, организаторы и ведущие.

[IMG]http://*********ru/4850064m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

natali_markelova (11.02.2016)

----------


## Алла и Александр

К музыкальному конкурсу делала слайд-шоу. Одно из четырех. Наша мама. Поют Ксения и ее мама Лена.

----------


## Zabanka

Алла, какая красота!!!!!! Сценарный план в студию!

Мы тоже провели недавно шоу-конкурс "Я и мой ребенок". Фоты тяжело здесь выложить, скорости нет совсем... а вот в одноклассниках http://www.odnoklassniki.ru/profile/...0/578046296832

----------


## VanDerMade

> ...замечательный конкурс "Дочки-матери" ...


Алла, присоединяюсь к просьбе - тоже хочу сценарий посмотреть!

А я провела 10 января первый концерт в этом году - *"Гармонь - душа России"*, с участием нашей вокальной и "приглашённой звезды" - гармониста из Барнаула. У него гармонь интересная - светомузыкальная (сам делал, такой нет нигде больше, наверное))).
[IMG]http://*********org/4907559.jpg[/IMG]

Концерт продолжился чайно-песенными посиделками в фойе для всех желающих.
[IMG]http://*********org/4903463m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/4886055m.jpg[/IMG] 

В блоге - репортаж и 30 фото:
http://suho-chemrovskiydomkultury.bl...blog-post.html 
На сайте ДК, в разделе "копилка" - мой сценарий.

----------


## Таня Л

До Нового года в нашем городе проходил областной административный Совет с участием Губернатора, министерств, Глав городов и районов Саратовской области, одной из тем была тема "Год культуры", наш Глава читал доклад, а потом был небольшой фильм об учреждениях культуры Вольского района (по времени нас строго ограничили не более 7 мин.), ох сколько седых волос нам добавил этот фильм...И как бы я тут в некоторых темах не ворчала, очень люблю наш маленький провинциальный городок и его жителей.
Да, где говорится о централизованной клубной системе - здания показываются сельских домов культуры, а коллективы, танцующие и поющие на сцене - мои, любимки самые-самые, Лауреаты международных конкурсов. Площадные мероприятия - наше детище, нравится мне такую массу режиссировать. В общем вот так мы и живем :Grin:

----------


## любимовка

Сегодня в нашей стране уделяется особое внимание развитию добрых межнациональных отношений, реализуются региональные программы, направленные на сохранение народной традиционной культуры и ремесел.
Мужчины в традиционных шароварах и женщины в расшитых рубаках с венками из разноцветных лент собрались 23 августа в районном поселке Чистоозерное Новосибирской области.
ХХ  юбилейный международный  праздник украинской культуры «Сорочинская ярмарка» порадовал посетителей разнообразной программой.
На огромной территории каждой делегацией были выстроены стилизованные строения, в которых подавались угощения. 
Здесь были  и общая экспозиция с презентацией каждого подворья, включавшей достижения огородников, и национальная кухня. Вареники, пирожки  с горохом, приправленные чесночной пастой, галушки, сало были разложены на одних столах, на других – расшитые украинскими узорами рушники (полотенца) и наряды. 
Члены жюри определяли лучшее украинское подворье.
Работала детская площадка, где проходили игры, конкурсы. 
Кружил хоровод дружбы. 
Музыкальный колорит празднику придавали приглашенные самодеятельные артисты. 
Украинские песни и танцы в исполнении творческих коллективов в ярких национальных костюмах звучали ото всюду: и с подворий, и со сценической площадки концерта.
Оконешниковцы принимали участие в фестивале впервые, но смогли покорить сердца гостей праздника.
На подворье всех участников праздника встречали Людмила Хамова (Центр народной традиционной культуры), Сергей Устинович (Маяковский ДК/филиал), Людмила Трифонова и Елена Харченко (Куломзинский ДК/филиал).
Музыкальными концертными номерами радовали ВИА «Окна» (МДК; руководитель Субботин Геннадий) и солист Маяковского ДК/филиала Устинович Сергей.

----------


## любимовка

В традиционной культуре русских известен обряд похорон мух и тараканов; муха является участницей осенних обрядов календарного цикла. 
К праздничному дню первых Осенин был приурочен древний забавный обряд похорон мух и тараканов, надоедливых обитателей русского лета. 
12 сентября, под руководством Центра народной традиционной культуры, специалистами МДК был проведен обрядовый праздник «Похороны мух и тараканов» 
Детям  было показано театрализованное представление, рассказали о старинном обряде и провели его, играли в народные игры, пели песни, водили хороводы.
 Праздник подарил детям много положительных эмоций и знаний о народной культуре и обычаях. 
Наше историко-культурное наследие, даёт нам представление о том, кто мы, к чему стремимся, чего достигли, чем отличаемся от других. 
Без знания и уважения к истории страны и культурных традиций, нельзя сплотить общество вокруг единой цели, а без этого мы никто и идём вникуда.
"Народ, не помнящий своей истории - не имеет будущего"
[IMG]http://*********net/6100237m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/6155532m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/6158604m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## v_irina

> специалистами МДК был проведен обрядовый праздник «Похороны мух и тараканов»


вот это да))))) :Ok:  нашли же идею)))))

----------


## любимовка

> вот это да))))) нашли же идею)))))


всё новое-это хорошо забытое старое))))
Вот немного информации об этом:
Этнографический материал, записанный писателем и этнографом С.В.Максимовым, выглядит так: «Похороны устраивают девушки, для чего вырезают из репы, брюквы или моркови маленькие гробики. В эти гробики сажают горсть пойманных мух, закрывают их и с шутливой торжественностью (а иногда с плачами и причитаниями), выносят из избы, чтобы предать земле. При этом во время выноса кто-нибудь должен гнать мух из избы «рукотерником» или полотенцем и приговаривать: «Муха по мухе, летите мух хоронить» или «Мухи, вы мухи, комаровы подруги, пора умирать. Муха муху ешь, а последняя себя съешь». Максимов отмечает, что детали обряда везде одни и те же, однако «кое-где вместо рукотерника советуют изгонять мух штанами, в полной уверенности, что это средство неизмеримо действеннее, т.к. муха, выгнанная штанами, навсегда теряет охоту возвращаться в избу снова». Максимов также пишет, что «обычай хоронить мух, тараканов и клопов практикуется не только на Семёнов день, но и на Змейник Осенний (Воздвиженье), и на Покров, и на некоторые другие праздники».

Смысл обряда заключался не только в уничтожении и выгоне насекомых из крестьянских изб, но и в том, что во время «мушиных похорон» девушки устраивали себе смотрины, стараясь показать свои достоинства перед собравшимися посмотреть на обряд зрителями, особенно парнями, которые высматривали невест. Ведь приближалась осенняя пора свадеб; недаром считалось, что с Семёна-дня до конца ноября — свадебные недели.

В 1880 году собиратель русского фольклора Забылин так описывает исследуемый обряд: «Летопроводец (Семёнов день) считается днём, с которого оканчивается существование мух, тараканов, клопов и других насекомых. По этому случаю в некоторых местах, так, например, в Серпухове и Туле, существовало обыкновение в этот день хоронить мух. Для сего девушки и молодые женщины делали из свеклы и редьки коробочки или гробики и хоронили мух, а в Туле в щепах хоронили тараканов и притворно плакали, разодетые как можно лучше, это служит хорошим случаем молодым людям высматривать невест и засылать сватов». Обряд сей зачастую сопровождался песнями, вот пример одной:


«Таракан дрова рубил,
    Комар водушку носил,
    В грязи ножки увязил.
    Вошка парилася
    Да ударилася
    Ненароком -
    Правым боком:
    Ребро вывихнула.
    Клопы подымали,
    Живот надорвали».
(Тверская область)

А.Ф. Некрылова пишет о том, что уже в конце прошлого (XIX) столетия песни эти, в большинстве своём, стали восприниматься и исполняться как детские потешки, или как шутки-небылицы, а сам обряд превратился в забаву, весёлую игру.

Современный этап изучения данного обряда зафиксирован в региональных этнографических изданиях, таких как: «Рязанская традиционная культура первой половины XX века. Щацкий этнодиалектный словарь», «Календарные обряды и фольклор Устюженского района», «Праздники и обряды Череповецкого района в записях 1999 года», «Духовная культура Северного Белозерья. Этнодиалектный словарь». Первая книга знакомит читателей с обрядом похорон таракана в Щацком районе Рязанской области, следующие три — с похоронами мух в контексте обряда дожинок в трёх западных районах Вологодской области.

Следует отметить, что обряд похорон таракана, описанный в Шацком этнодиалектном словаре, мог содержать закапывание в землю или снег настоящего насекомого и был приурочен к осеннему заговенью на Филипповский пост, а мог «перекликаться с распространенными в других местах России святочными или масленичными сценками с «отпеванием покойника» или троицкими обрядами «похорон Костромы». Автор статьи «Таракана хоронить» И.А. Морозов пишет, что «обычай хоронить осенью мух и тараканов был известен во всех регионах России. Он мотивирован представлениями о связи насекомых с душами умерших родственников и персонажами низшей демонологии… Выпроваживание или символические похороны насекомых… приурочивались к первому сентября (Семёнов день). В Щацком районе мух могли выгонять из дома на осеннего Егорья».

Исследователь Ю.А. Кривощапова в статье «Домашние насекомые-паразиты в языке и фольклоре», описывает обряд похорон мух как ритуальное их изведение в форме имитации похорон. Ритуальное изведение характеризуется как интерактивный признак (свойство), «привнесённый в культурный портрет насекомых в результате активного взаимодействия человека с этими животными и переосмысления их действительных особенностей».

В энциклопедическом словаре «Славянская мифология» этнограф С.М. Толстая указывает: «Широко распространены похороны животных, птиц и насекомых — кукушки, соловушки, воробья; мух, пауков и тараканов, клопов, вшей». Кроме того, составитель статьи даёт такое объяснение обряда: «Похороны животных — это магический ритуал, воспроизводящий погребальный обряд. Имеет охранительный или «отгонный», реже — продуцирующий характер».(статья взята из нэта)

----------


## БУЛАНОВА

День добрый!!!!  Вот такие видео- отчеты  мы делаем после каждого мероприятия 



  и конечно социально значимые ролики

----------


## БУЛАНОВА

Ну а этот ролик изготовила наша Дворцовая молодежь

----------


## Рамоновна

НОВОГОДНИЙ ОГОНЕК СЕМЕЙНОГО КЛУБА "МЫ-ВМЕСТЕ!"

Семейный клуб существует 2 года, главным условием Новогоднего огонька было - В КОСТЮМАХ!


3-й тур конкурса на лучшую Снегурочку- танец снежинок-экспромт





3-й тур конкурса на лучшего Деда Мороза - танец с посохом



Поздравление Деда Мороза и Снегурочки- победителей конкурса



Про это фото- подробнее.
Я-Елка, мой муж - кардинал, который НЕ ЗНАЛ ДО САМОГО ПОСЛЕДНЕГО МОМЕНТА, что мои методисты и балетмейстер - будут монашками!!!
Вот это был у него шок! 
А когда объявили голосование за лучший новогодний костюм, все писали - кардинал и его девчонки....

Кстати, и Елку, и Кардинала шила сама, ночами...





Справа на фото- символ нашего клуба- знамя- пододеяльник, на котором расписываются все члены клуба и новички

----------

natali_markelova (11.02.2016)

----------


## Рамоновна

и просто....











*МЫ- ВМЕСТЕ!!!!
*

----------

natali_markelova (11.02.2016)

----------


## Натник

Здорово!!!  :Ok:  А мы собирались проводить праздничный  вечер вчера, но из-за больших морозов отменили, и хоть сегодня уже идет дождь, стены настыли все равно... Сама идея пригласить всех на новогодний вечер в костюмах, мне в голову не пришла, так что возьму в следующий раз.Спасибо! Ирина Викторовна, а все пришли в костюмах, или просто  в масках тоже можно было?

----------


## Рамоновна

В прошлом году были и в костюмах, и просто в масках или головных уборах, а в этом - все в костюмах. К концу некоторые разоблачились, но основное время-продержались. Но мы могли себе это требование позволить - собираемся 5-6 раз в год, компания довольно сплоченная, и все  сами получают от этого драйв. Да еще и призы за лучшие костюмы. Да еще и наш коллектив организаторов - как пример для всех. Одна пара на вечере-новички- были в масках, и потом говорили. что им стыдно, что если бы они знали....

А например, на хэллоуин в этом году все пришли исключительно в красно-черно-серо-оранжевом.

----------


## Рамоновна

ОТЧЕТ о концерте "ПОД СОЗВЕЗДИЕМ ЖЕНЩИНЫ"

[IMG][/IMG]

оформление сцены



танец СВЕТЛЫЙ АНГЕЛ



танец ВЕСЕЛЫЕ МУХОМОРЫ



СИРТАКИ



СОЛИСТКА



ВЕДУЩАЯ



танец ПОВАРЯТА



ВАЛЬС



СОЛИСТКА



анс. СУДАРУШКА

----------

natali_markelova (11.02.2016)

----------


## Рамоновна

СОЛИСТ



КУБИНСКИЙ КАРНАВАЛ



СОЛИСТКА



ТАНГО



анс. ПОЛЯНКА и анс. СУДАРУШКА- ПОДАЙ БАЛАЛАЙКУ!!!

----------

natali_markelova (11.02.2016)

----------


## ЛюдочкаСыктывкар

> Не знаю как у вас, девочки, а у нас все меньше и меньше желающих принимать участие в мероприятиях. Имею ввиду в самом сценарии. Так вот - в прошлом году я задалась целью сделать игровую программу для детей на 1 июня с минимальным количеством участников. Нашла в инете вот этот сценарий. Немного переработала и получилось просто замечательно. Дети были настолько довольны праздником. Выкладываю его. Может кому-то еще пригодится.
> 
> Детский праздник «В гости к Емеле».
> 
> Действующие лица:
> Ведущая – Хозяйка избы,
> Емеля.
> 
> 
> ...


Большое спасибо!!!! Для тетей 5-8 лет - самое то!)))

----------


## Алла и Александр

1 июня мы впервые провели Парад детства. Было здорово! Дети и взрослые были счастливы! :Yes4:  Сами посмотрите.




А более подробный фотоотчет можно посмотреть на Одноклассниках  в группе Дом культуры поселка Юловский.

----------


## Рамоновна

наше субботнее *ЧУДЕТСТВО*

*ВОТ ТАКИЕ МАЛЫШИ!!!!!*

[IMG][/IMG]

*ДРАЗНИЛКИ В РИСУНКАХ- ЖАДИНА-ГОВЯДИНА-СОЛЕНЫЙ ОГУРЕЦ........*

[IMG][/IMG]

*РИСУНКИ НА АСФАЛЬТЕ*



*ВАЛЬС ДРУЖБЫ - РАЗ-ДВА-ТРИ-НА НОСОЧКИ.....*



*ЧАСТУШКИ ДЕТСАДОВСКИЕ*

[IMG][/IMG]



*АЛЫЕ ПАРУСА!*

[IMG][/IMG]

*СТИШКИ НА СТУЛЕ*



*МЫ-ВМЕСТЕ!!!!*

----------

natali_markelova (11.02.2016), Zinaida (01.07.2017), Алла и Александр (10.10.2016), анечк@ (17.05.2016)

----------


## Натник

*Рамоновна*, здорово! Скажте пож-ста, а на первой фотке "малыши" в чепчиках и слюнявчиках, это они сами так одевались, или вы уже по прибытию их в эту детскую одежду одевали?

----------


## Рамоновна

> это они сами так одевались, или вы уже по прибытию их в эту детскую одежду одевали?


все знали заранее *тему* и *дрескот*-девочки в платьицах-носочках-бантиках, мальчики- в шортиках-рубашечках, а чепчики - уже фантазия компании (у нас каждый стол - сложившаяся компания). Кстати, уже *никто* не нарушает наших условий - готовы на все, потому что знают, что будет весело.

Одна пара завозила детей к свекрови перед вечеринкой, спросили- ну как мама, мы на детей похожи? мама посмотрела и сказала- на детей не знаю, но на придурков точно похожи.

в октябре будем делать БОМЖ-пати, с газетами вместо скатертей, мусорным баком с призами, и т.д.

----------


## Натник

> в октябре будем делать БОМЖ-пати, с газетами вместо скатертей, мусорным баком с призами, и т.д.


как вас понесло!!! :Taunt:  :Ok:

----------


## Тёка

> ЧУДЕТСТВО


настроение у чудодеток прет :Taunt: )))))))) благодатная тема-каждый рад побывать в детстве :Ok:

----------


## Тыря

Хотела фотоотчеты со своих мероприятий скинуть, не знаю как загрузить фото!(

----------


## Натник

> не знаю как загрузить фото!(


зайдите на этот фотохостинг http://*********ru/index.php

1. выбрать фотографию
2. загрузить
3. копировать 2-ю ссылку
4. вставить в своё сообщение

----------


## Тыря

[img]http://*********su/5798640m.jpg[/img]

----------


## Тыря

[img]http://*********ru/7555934m.jpg[/img]

----------


## Тыря

А можно ли по несколько фоток загружать? Или же скидывать ссылки на альбомы в соц. сетях?
Вот мне к примеру День защиты детей удобней скинуть ссылку вконтакте))

----------


## Тыря

[IMG][img]http://*********ru/7555934m.jpg[/img][/IMG]

----------


## Та Ти

> А можно ли по несколько фоток загружать? Или же скидывать ссылки на альбомы в соц. сетях?
> Вот мне к примеру День защиты детей удобней скинуть ссылку вконтакте))


Присоединюсь к вопросу, а-то я уже кинула одну такую, а вот, извиняюсь, спросить не подумала, можно ли) :Blush2:

----------


## Натник

> А можно ли по несколько фоток загружать?


да можно конечно,но не 100 штук естественно))) можно кинусь сюда 4-5-6 штук, и дать ссылку на альбом в соцсети.

----------


## Та Ти

> да можно конечно,но не 100 штук естественно))) можно кинусь сюда 4-5-6 штук, и дать ссылку на альбом в соцсети.


Спасибо за ответ)

----------


## Та Ти

[QUOTE=Алла и Александр;5032116]1 июня мы впервые провели Парад детства. Было здорово! Дети и взрослые были счастливы! :Yes4: 

Очень здорово! Вы вдохновили на создание клипов, спасибо! Я всегда делала в пикасе, там нет столько функций) вот к примеру: https://youtu.be/moMNpf2hfJ4 это было мероприятие в ночь начала ВОВ, в рамках года Великой Победы

----------


## Та Ти

Вчера провели День металлурга. Описание в заметке, кому интересно) http://vk.com/wall17813457_7587

----------


## Та Ти

По уже сложившейся и ставшей за год СТАРОЙ ДОБРОЙ традиции, сегодня ребята "N" отметили День июльских именинников. Все с удовольствием играли, танцевали, участвовали в импровизированных сказках, предложенных нашим худруком - Ольгой Юрьевной. В хорошей компании время пролетело незаметно, а на память остались фотки) - смотрим https://vk.com/album17813457_218382387[img]http://*********su/5895294m.jpg[/img]

----------


## Та Ти

21 июля. День иконы Казанской Богоматери. В Авзяне День села. Традиционный конкурс пирогов, на который со всего Белорецкого района мастерицы - хозяюшки везут свои самые вкусные, самые изысканно украшенные, испечённые по секретным семейным рецептам - ПИРОГИ! Делегация от Тирляна - наш единственный, самобытный вокальный коллектив русской песни "Надежда". Ах, как украсили женщины стол! Ах какие пироги и ватрушки, блины и оладушки напекли! А как широко, с песней, танцем, частушками и стихами встретили высокую комиссию, а позже подарили зрителям свое зажигательное выступление с главной сцены! ПЕРВОЕ МЕСТО присудило компетентное жюри Тирлянской сельской администрации за организацию и конкурс пирогов! ПЕРВОЕ МЕСТО - ЭТО ЗАСЛУЖЕННАЯ ПОБЕДА КАЖДОЙ ЖЕНЩИНЫ ВОКАЛЬНОЙ ГРУППЫ "НАДЕЖДА"!
Украшением и гордостью Тирляна были и работы наших самобытных мастеровых, которые были представлены на выставке прикладного творчества.
Общими усилиями - мы победили!
Уезжали с весёлой песней, а в сердце осталась особая память - память прикосновения к энергиям СВЯТОЙ ИКОНЫ, сила которой распространяется на 20 км, даруя мир, благодать и чудо Жизни
фотоотчет - проживите с нами этот День : https://vk.com/album17813457_218471572 [img]http://*********su/5875502m.jpg[/img]

----------


## Та Ти

> День добрый!!!!  Вот такие видео- отчеты  мы делаем после каждого мероприятия 
> 
> 
> 
>   и конечно социально значимые ролики


В какой программе делаете, подскажите пожалуйста! )

----------


## Натник

> В какой программе делаете, подскажите пожалуйста! )


 это скорей всего какой-нибудь видеоредактор, их множество от простых до сложных...

----------


## mishel61

_Вопрос:_



> В какой программе делаете, подскажите пожалуйста! )


_Ответ:_



> это скорей всего какой-нибудь видеоредактор, их множество от простых до сложных...


Зачем отвечать односложно, - эх Татьяна зря ты не появляешься у нас больше в беседке, вот тут я пробовал ответить
на Ваш вопрос:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5047446
[img]http://*********su/5917742.jpg[/img]

_Заходи если что. Хорошие люди везде нужны.

А вот тут плюшками балуюсь!
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5051067
Тянюш забегай на огонек, сообщение и тебе адресовалось._

----------


## Та Ти

> _Вопрос:_
> 
> _Ответ:_
> 
> Зачем отвечать односложно, - эх Татьяна зря ты не появляешься у нас больше в беседке, вот тут я пробовал ответить
> на Ваш вопрос:
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5047446
> [img]http://*********su/5917742.jpg[/img]
> 
> ...


Спасибо большое)! Перед отпуском дел навалилось), разберу все и снова окунусь в мир форума)

----------


## Рамоновна

Ох, а я вчера отстрелялась - с интервалом в одну неделю провела два 400-летия сел.

Вот - фото с первого праздника- был в зале и на улице

----------

Zabanka (26.04.2016)

----------


## Рамоновна



----------

Zabanka (26.04.2016)

----------


## Тёка

> Ох, а я вчера отстрелялась - с интервалом в одну неделю провела два 400-летия сел.


Ну здорово.Молодцы!
Довольные лица,похвастушки жителей,вкусняшки,артисты - что еще нужно?!

Заинтриговали муз.интрументы...Интересненько...

----------


## darina1

Веселый сабантуй 2-ой Губернский фестиваль "Рожденные в сердце России"

----------

Zabanka (26.04.2016)

----------


## Леди N

Ёлка на улице...в парке...

----------

Zabanka (26.04.2016)

----------


## Леди N

Новогодняя и Рождественская ночь

----------

Zabanka (26.04.2016)

----------


## Леди N

премьера спектакля "Сказка из старого чемодана"

----------

Zabanka (26.04.2016), Гульнур (24.01.2016)

----------


## Тёка

*Леди N*, Мне очень понравилось.
Костюмы шикарные,Дед мороз и Снегурочка,и зверюшки выше всех похвал,очень красивые. 
Здорово народ у елки веселится,хоровод и ручеек у елки - передают  настроение праздничное.
И какие горящие глаза у артистов,уверена был полный зал и крики:"Браво!"

----------

Леди N (14.01.2016)

----------


## Nevedimka.87

Как здорово тут, забегала в эту тему но доконца ни разу не смотрела! Обязательно  поделюсь с вами и нашим творчеством. Есть такая традиция в нашем Доме Культуры- показывать спектакль 31го Декабря. В этом году все было круто!!

----------


## Гульнур



----------


## natali_markelova

Фотоотчет с праздничного концерта.

Ансамбль народных инструментов "Сюрприз"
[img]http://*********ru/9030971.jpg[/img]

Поздравляют дети
[img]http://*********ru/9004347.jpg[/img]

Юные певцы
[img]http://*********ru/9000251.jpg[/img]

Задорный танец
[img]http://*********ru/8992059.jpg[/img]

Вокальная студия "Росинка"
[img]http://*********ru/8983867.jpg[/img]

Татарский танец
[img]http://*********ru/9011517.jpg[/img]

Народный ансамбль песни "Любавушка"
[img]http://*********ru/8987965.jpg[/img]

Стиляги зажигают
[img]http://*********ru/8983869.jpg[/img]

Вокальная группа "Серпантин"
[img]http://*********ru/9018684.jpg[/img]

Испанский танец в исполнении образцового хореографического ансамбля "Аллегро"
[img]http://*********ru/8998207.jpg[/img]

----------

Zabanka (26.04.2016), Алла и Александр (14.03.2016), Гульнур (26.03.2016), Леди N (15.03.2016), Наташкин (19.04.2016), Рамоновна (15.03.2016), Тёка (15.03.2016)

----------


## natali_markelova

"ПРОВОДЫ ЗИМЫ"

Дед Мороз и Зимушка-Зима отчитываются о проделанной работе
[img]http://*********ru/9053000.jpg[/img]

Снеговики не хотят таять
[img]http://*********ru/9096011.jpg[/img]

Зима передает бразды правления Весне
[img]http://*********ru/9081675.jpg[/img]

Конкурс частушечников
[img]http://*********ru/9067339.jpg[/img]

Розыгрыш призов
[img]http://*********ru/9049931.jpg[/img]

----------

Zabanka (26.04.2016), Алла и Александр (22.03.2016), Гульнур (26.03.2016), Наташкин (19.04.2016), Рамоновна (22.03.2016), Тёка (22.03.2016)

----------


## abramka

Доброго здоровьица! Очень заинтересовал ваш фестиваль народной игрушки и фольклора.Может быть Вы могли бы поделиться положением фестиваля...нет,ну конечо сценарию  я была бы безгранично рада..))))Очень хочется провести на День защиты детей что нибудь особенное и,мне кажется, у Вас это есть.Можно в личку abramka@tut.by Заранее благодарю

----------


## GULNARA

26 апреля провели вечер, посвященный 30-летию аварии на ЧАЭС.






http://s017.radikal.ru/i441/1604/10/fad269e51a2c.jpg

----------

natali_markelova (13.05.2016), Zabanka (04.05.2016), вокся (30.04.2016), Наташкин (04.05.2016), Натник (29.04.2016), Рамоновна (29.04.2016)

----------


## Zabanka

оформление красивое, очень подходящее к дате. Свечи делали сами? Если ли фото свечи отдельно?

----------


## Рамоновна

У МЕНЯ СЕГОДНЯ ПРОШЕЛ КИНОКОНЦЕРТ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ЗАЛ РЫДАЛ. ДЕТИ-ЧТЕЦЫ, УХОДЯ ЗА КУЛИСЫ, ТОЖЕ РЫДАЛИ.
Что и требовалось.....Праздник со слезами на глазах

фото-обязательно выложу.

----------

baranvagalina (13.05.2016)

----------


## natali_markelova

Торжественная часть у памятника

[img]http://*********ru/9725307.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/9739643.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/9731451.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/9723259.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/9699707.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/9760122.jpg[/img]

Праздничный концерт

[img]http://*********ru/9762170.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/9740666.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/9726330.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/9731450.jpg[/img]

----------

baranvagalina (13.05.2016), Zabanka (21.09.2016), Алла и Александр (13.05.2016), анечк@ (17.05.2016), Леди N (14.05.2016), Рамоновна (13.05.2016)

----------


## Рамоновна

КИНОКОНЦЕРТ к ДНЮ ПОБЕДЫ

[IMG]      [/IMG]

----------

natali_markelova (21.05.2016), Zabanka (21.09.2016)

----------


## Рамоновна

и еще


[IMG]      [/IMG]

----------

natali_markelova (21.05.2016), Zabanka (21.09.2016)

----------


## Тыря

http://vk.com/event71770040?z=album-101925485_232387613
Фото с 1 июня, не получается загрузить сюда, поэтому ссылка на группу вконтакте

----------


## natali_markelova

Показательные выступления конно-спортивного клуба "Серебряная подкова"

[img]http://*********ru/11149470.jpg[/img]

Юные участники концерта

[img]http://*********ru/11192465.jpg[/img]

Яркий финал торжественной части

[img]http://*********ru/11173009.jpg[/img]

Шары в небо

[img]http://*********ru/11141265.jpg[/img]

Детский театр моды с коллекцией из пластиковой посуды

[img]http://*********ru/11193488.jpg[/img]

Фестиваль красок

[img]http://*********ru/11178128.jpg[/img]

Вечерняя шоу-программа

[img]http://*********ru/11162768.jpg[/img]

Выступление кавер-группы

[img]http://*********ru/11192467.jpg[/img]

Огненное шоу

[img]http://*********ru/11171987.jpg[/img]

Дискотека

[img]http://*********ru/11149459.jpg[/img]

----------

Zabanka (21.09.2016), Иньчик (24.03.2017), любаша 76 (06.04.2017)

----------


## Леди N

1 сентября на летней эстраде ДК "Надежда" состоялся концерт руководителей творческих коллективов. В зрительном зале был самый любимый и взыскательный зритель- дети- воспитанники и их родители... Наши воспитанники- дорогие нашему сердцу юные вокалисты, танцоры и театралы- это наша надежда, удача и продолжение...
[img]http://*********ru/11187820m.jpg[/img]

----------

natali_markelova (03.09.2016)

----------


## Леди N

Все наши руководители творческих коллективов- мастера сцены, постоянно обновляющие свой репертуар...
[img]http://*********ru/11196007m.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********ru/11152999m.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********ru/11176550m.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********ru/11141734m.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********ru/11181689m.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********ru/11143801m.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********ru/11173496m.jpg[/img]

----------

natali_markelova (03.09.2016), Zabanka (21.09.2016)

----------


## Леди N

А это несколько фотографий с премьерного показа программы вокального коллектива "Леонид Утёсов и его джаз"

----------

natali_markelova (03.09.2016), Zabanka (21.09.2016)

----------


## Леди N

а теперь чуть- чуть фестиваля "Вар- варенье", который впервые проходил в августе этого года в Орехово- Зуевском районе Московской области...

----------

natali_markelova (03.09.2016), Zabanka (21.09.2016)

----------


## natali_markelova

В прошлое воскресенье наш народный ансамбль песни и танца "Россияночка" принял участие в областном конкурсе популярной песни им.Б.Мокроусова "На Волге широкой". Из 36 коллективов, принявших участие в конкурсе, мы стали Лауреатами II степени.

[img]http://*********ru/13466456.jpg[/img]

----------


## Скибыч

Не совсем отчет. Ролик "Гости из будущего" на выпускной (из темы "Скорая помощь"). Видео отснято без дублей. Снимал все подряд (без сценария - сюжеты придумывались на ходу. Конечно, некие атрибуты будущей профессии собирались заранее. Соревнования реальные(победный забег на 800 м. - сына снимал для разбора техники бега), потом отсматривал и выиискивал подходящие кусочки. Выпускников приходилось вылавливать по-одному, выкраивать время между экзаменами-поиском платьев-соревнованиями-и т.п... Педагог, инженер-землеустроитель, медики, тренер, военный, инспектор таможенной службы, инженер-автомеханик. Получилось с юмором (почти везде). https://yadi.sk/i/7VYGBcDJ3KZG5a Видео из фильма(с экрана - хуже качество), а звук из зала. Когда на втором сюжете зал зааплодировал - понял, что все получилось! Если есть замечания или вопросы - пишите в личку, чтобы не засорять тему.

----------

nina7400 (03.07.2017), вокся (03.07.2017), Гумочка (09.07.2017), ленсанна (30.06.2017), Натник (29.06.2017), Рамоновна (28.06.2017), ТАТЬЯНА55 (29.06.2017)

----------


## Рамоновна

*Скибыч*, супер-р-р-р!!!
смотрели всем кабинетом. было весело :Ok:

----------

Скибыч (28.06.2017)

----------


## вокся

> Получилось с юмором (почти везде).


Очень хорошо. Мило, с душой. :Ok:  Так сейчас этого не хватает на выпускных... Сплошное шоу... Свет, звук, танцы бесконечные... 
Мне очень понравилось)

----------

Скибыч (04.07.2017)

----------


## Рамоновна

В этом году каждый район нашей области в один из выходных проводит в городском парке Воронежа ДЕНЬ КУЛЬТУРЫ. ВОТ мы как отстрелялись

1 июля в Зелёном театре воронежского Центрального парка культуры и отдыха, в рамках проведения Дней культуры муниципальных районов области, свои творческие достижения представил Рамонский муниципальный район. Защищать честь родного края и сдавать «творческий экзамен» в Воронеж приехало более 200 рамонцев.

В парке, на подступах к Зеленому театру, воронежцев встречало несколько творческих площадок. На интерактивной площадке «Игры старого двора» у маленьких зрителей была уникальная возможность научиться забавам, которые были хорошо знакомы их родителям и бабушкам с дедушками. Забытые «классики», «резиночки», «светофор», «колечко» и другие игры вызвали неподдельный интерес у детей, а многие взрослые сами попытались вспомнить детство и сыграть вместе с девчонками и мальчишками.

На площадке «Рамонская палитра» художественные отделения детских школ искусств п. Рамонь и п.ВНИИСС представили картины и этюды своих воспитанников, выпускников и рамонских художников. Здесь же гости праздника смогли увидеть рождение парковых пейзажей «онлайн».

У воронежцев была замечательная возможность принять участие в экологической викторине и украсить цветами волшебное дерево. Свое мнение об экологическом состоянии города Воронежа можно было высказать, приняв участие в интерактивном социологическом опросе. Фотовыставка «Рамонский край – моя земля» продемонстрировала всю красоту и богатство рамонской природы.

Информационная выставка на ярких баннерах с интересными фотографиями рассказала о культурной жизни района, а выставка прикладного творчества «Рукотворное чудо» удивила всех присутствующих многообразием и талантами рамонских умельцев.

На мастер – классах всех желающих ждали знаменитые мастера: Людмила Дедова, Галина Котельникова, Людмила Островерхова и Татьяна Саушкина. Своими руками здесь можно было создать и взять с собой на память глиняную игрушку или тряпичную куклу. Большим интересом пользовалась и ярмарка сувенирной продукции.

Участвуя в работе площадок, гости праздника получали в подарок рамонские монетки, которые можно было обменять на сладкое угощение у гостеприимной Рамоновны.

Затем главное действие переместилось на сцену Зеленого театра, где гостей приветствовали заместитель руководителя департамента культуры Воронежской области – начальник отдела туризма Екатерина Буйволова и заместитель главы администрации Рамонского муниципального района Александр Метёлкин. Концерт «Ярмарка талантов» начался с большой карусели, которая задала веселый тон всей программе. На сцену, сменяя друг друга, вышли: образцовый хореографический ансамбль «Полянка» ДК ВНИИСС (балетмейстер – Нина Бородина), вокальный ансамбль «Сударушка» ДК ВНИИСС МКУК «РЦКС» (руководитель - Наталья Адодина), народный ансамбль «Сказ» Районного центра культуры и досуга с солистами Валерием Петровым и Татьяной Калининой (руководитель Михаил Голоденко), вокальный ансамбль «Россияночка», Скляевский СДК (руководитель – Ирина Жаворонкова), хореографический ансамбль «Либерти» ДК ВНИИСС (руководитель-Юлия Валиева), хореографический ансамбль «Славица» Районного центра культуры и досуга (балетмейстер– Евгения Пискунова), вокальный ансамбль «Рябинушка», Красненский СДК (руководитель – Людмила Зименкова), хореографический ансамбль «Love Dance», ДК ВНИИСС (балетмейстер– Виктория Алехина), народный фольклорный ансамбль «Старинушка», Новоживотинновский СДК (руководитель – Любовь Солодовникова), народный ансамбль «Горница», Яменский СДК (руководитель – Светлана Китаева). Порадовали своим творчеством и солисты: Александр Дочкин, Александр Бавыкин, Юлия Мерлева (Районный центр культуры и досуга), Юлия Карабутова (Скляевский СДК), Даша Быханова, (Рамонская ДШИ), Лариса Костоусова (Красненский СДК), Елена Гаценко (ДК ВНИИСС).

Ярким завершением ярмарочного представления стало исполнение сводным хором вокальных коллективов «Гимна Рамонского района».

----------

Zabanka (03.01.2018), Натник (04.07.2017), Скибыч (04.07.2017)

----------


## Рамоновна

[IMG]

----------

lenusik (21.07.2017), nina7400 (04.07.2017), Zabanka (03.01.2018), Гумочка (09.07.2017), Леди N (04.07.2017), Натник (04.07.2017), Скибыч (04.07.2017), ТАТЬЯНА55 (04.07.2017)

----------


## Рамоновна

[IMG]     [/IMG]

----------

lenusik (21.07.2017), nina7400 (04.07.2017), Zabanka (03.01.2018), Гумочка (09.07.2017), Леди N (04.07.2017), Натник (04.07.2017), Скибыч (04.07.2017), ТАТЬЯНА55 (04.07.2017), Тыря (05.07.2017)

----------


## Тыря

Какой большой и красивый праздник получился! Молодцы!

----------

Рамоновна (05.07.2017)

----------

